# Download Windows 10/11 ESD



## Drone (Sep 20, 2015)

Microsoft Windows 11 (August 2021)
x64 (3.5 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 *21H2* build 19044.1165 (September 2021)

x64 (3.6 GB)
x86 (2.6 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 21H1 build 19043.928 (May 2021)

x64 (3.6 GB)
x86 (2.6 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 21H1 build 19043.867 (March 2021)

x64 (3.4 GB)
x86 (2.4 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2009 (aka 20H2) build 19042.1052 (July 2021)

x64 (4.1 GB)
x86 (3 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2009 (aka 20H2) build 19042.631 (November 2020)

x64 (3.93 GB)
x86 (2.90 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2009 (aka 20H2) build 19042.631 (November 2020)

x64 (3.93 GB)
x86 (2.90 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2009 (aka 20H2) build 19042.630 (November 2020)

x64 (3.94 GB)
x86 (2.91 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2009 (aka 20H2) build 19042.572 (October 2020)

x64 (3.94 GB)
x86 (2.90 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2009 (aka 20H2) build 19042.450 (August 2020)

x64 (3.67 GB)
x86 (2.62 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.572

x64 (3.35 GB)
x86 (2.39 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.508

x64 (3.34 GB)
x86 (2.39 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.450 (August 2020)

x64 (3.32 GB)
x86 (2.38 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.388 (July 2020)

x64 (3.29 GB)
x86 (2.35 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.264 (May 2020)

x64 (3.24 GB)
x86 (2.33 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.84 (February 2020)

x64 (3.24 GB)
x86 (2.33 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1909 (aka 19H2) build 18363.1139

x64 (3.48 GB)
x86 (2.46 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1909 (aka 19H2) build 18363.592 (January 2019)

x64 (3.36 GB)
x86 (2.38 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1909 (aka 19H2) build 18363.418 (October 2019)

x64 (3.35 GB)
x86 (2.37 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1909 (aka 19H2) build 18363.356 (September 2019)

x64 (3.32 GB)
x86 (2.35 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1903 (aka 19H1) build 18362.356 (September 2019)

x64 (3.31 GB)
x86 (2.35 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1903 (aka 19H1) build 18362.239 (July 2019)

x64 (3.28 GB)
x86 (2.32 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1903 (aka 19H1) build 18362.175 (June 2019)

x64 (3.22 GB)
x86 (2.29 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1903 (aka 19H1) build 18362.30 (April 2019)

x64 (3.12 GB)
x86 (2.24 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1809 (aka RS5) refresh build 17763.379 (March 2019)

x64 (3.37 GB)
x86 (2.43 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1809 (aka RS5) refresh build 17763.253 (January 2019)

x64 (3.28 GB)
x86 (2.38 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1809 (aka RS5) refresh build 17763.107 (November 2018)

x64 (3.2 GB)
x86 (2.4 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 1809 (aka RS5) build 17763.1 (September 2018)

x64 (3.01 GB)
x86 (2.26 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 Spring Creators Update REFRESH (version 1803 aka RS4, build 17134.112) (July 2018)

x64 (3.23 GB)
x86 (2.34 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 Spring Creators Update (version 1803 aka RS4, build 17134.1) (April 2018)

x64 (2.91 GB)
x86 (2.17 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 Spring Creators Update (version 1803 aka RS4, build 17133.1) (March 2018)

x64 (2.91 GB)
x86 (2.17 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 Fall Creators Update REFRESH  (version 1709 aka RS3, build 16299.125) (December 2017)

x64 (3.41 GB)
x86 (2.59 GB)

Microsoft Windows 10 Fall Creators Update  (version 1709 aka RS3, build 16299.15) (October 2017)

x64 (3 GB)
x86 (2.3 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 15063 RS2 REFRESH (Creators Update, July 2017)

x86 (2.36 GB)
x64 (3.08 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 15063 RS2 REFRESH (Creators Update, June 2017)

x86 (3.64 GB)
x64 (4.7 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 15063 RS2 (Creators Update, March 2017)

x86 (2.21 GB)
x64 (2.85 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 14393 RS1 REFRESH (Anniversary Update REFRESH, January 2017)

x86 (3.1 GB)
x64 (3.9 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 14393 RS1 (Anniversary Update, August 2 2016)

x86 (2.31 GB)
x64 (2.88 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 10586 TH2 REFRESH (April 26, 2016)

x64 (2.92 GB)
x86 (2.29 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 10586 TH2 REFRESH (February 12, 2016)

x64 (2.79 GB)
x86 (2.18 GB)

MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 10240 TH1 REFRESH (September 15, 2015)

x64 (2.76 GB)
x86 (2.09 GB)

Decrypt


Spoiler



Cab Update Installer

























UUP from Windows Update servers

UUP (Unified Update Platform) Generation Project (v2.4.11) [by @rgadguard & whatever127] (rg-adguard.net)

UUP dump


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2015)

So they're not updating the ISOs available via the Windows 10 download tool?


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2015)

No. This ESD is for those who upgrade from 7/8.1 to 10. But those who want fresh install can decrypt it to ISO. Who cares anyway it works and esd is almost 2 times smaller than iso. Saves time/bandwidth/money for clients and Microsoft itself.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2015)

Media Creation Tool*, my bad.  What the Media Creation Tool outputs works for upgrade and clean install.


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2015)

Microsoft Windows Server 2016 Technical Preview 3

Download ISO


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2015)

the server tech previews including hyper-v are mega not done.


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2015)

Cumulative update for Windows 10: September 30, 2015

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._63c92652dc15328484dc68883d5473e6d496ac6f.cab

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9b2f96010adf1b547157c79c8ad52bdb26815e0b.cab


----------



## Eroticus (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you .


----------



## Drone (Oct 13, 2015)

Just made an efi compatible bootable usb with Zotac WinUSB Maker. it's awesome!


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2015)

Cumulative updates, October 13


And finally some good news. *W10 can be activated with W7/8/8.1 keys*. Of course if you have *10565* or later build. Indeed all Th2 builds will have this new feature.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

So where I can get the ISO that will accept 7/8/8.1 keys?  I'm going to have to reinstall Windows 10 in a week so I might as well get the latest ISO available.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So where I can get the ISO that will accept 7/8/8.1 keys?  I'm going to have to reinstall Windows 10 in a week so I might as well get the latest ISO available.



http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO

I downloaded the 64 pro and installed it via USB drive on one my machines. Worked fine 

Just looked again and that page used to give the option for x64 pro, now the box doesn't look like it does. Anyway that's the page I dl'd from


Edit: also I didn't use any key during install. I skipped it and it auto activated afterwards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

But is that fetching the "10565 build or later?"


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But is that fetching the "10565 build or later?"



Oh man you probably know I don't know the answer. I just dl'd, installed, it activated, haven't looked back. Sorry I'm not much help here


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But is that fetching the "10565 build or later?"



from the link that @manofthem posted, you will get build 10240 (which was like retail version). Then sign up for insider builds and you will be offered with latest insider build which is the 10565.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

Boo, I don't want insider builds. 

I already have retail so no sense in downloading what I already have.  Any idea when 10565 will be pushed to the public ISOs?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Boo, I don't want insider builds.
> 
> I already have retail so no sense in downloading what I already have.  Any idea when 10565 will be pushed to the public ISOs?



but 10565 is insider build  I have no idea about public ISO's. Perhaps when the issue SP1?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

Probably, but that's a long way off yet I'm guessing.  Oh well, thought I'd ask.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 16, 2015)

There is a way to download 10565 and convert them to ISO. 



Spoiler



http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/58404-Index-Windows-10-Builds



download the .esd file and then convert them to ISO

after converting them to ISO, you can upgrade your 10240 (RTM). But it will show on lower right part "Windows insider preview build ......" all insider builds are like that. But no need to worry about activation because once you activate 10240, the builds that you upgrade to will be activated as well even it show's evaluation copy.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 16, 2015)

windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install   straith from Microsoft . with an option to burn a cd, create an iso or flash a USB drive .


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 16, 2015)

IamEzio said:


> windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install   straith from Microsoft . with an option to burn a cd, create an iso or flash a USB drive .



I have also mentioned up that this tool will download the 10240 (RTM) build and not the latest insider build which is 10565


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2015)

Download latest build

x64
x86


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

Can you confirm that puts Windows Insider on the desktop background?  If it does, then I better wait until an RTM.  I'm not an Insider and all of the systems I would use it on aren't participating either.


----------



## Drone (Oct 16, 2015)

Insider build has some known issues but even RTM has its known issues. 10240 actually never felt like final anyway.


p.s. insider builds are timebombed (expire in July)


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2015)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3103470

New update for 10565 updates notepad.exe lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm noticing a lot of problems with Edge.  For example, you can't middle mouse click on it when it is pinned to open another window.  You have to open a new tab in the existing Window and drag it out.

Also, a lot of websites have problems with it.  I tried to place an order through Steam with it and on the payment page, it just scrolled "Working..."  I hope these Insider Builds are improving Edge.  It really sucks having so many sites not work on IE11 anymore and many other sites not working on Edge.


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2015)

They don't update Edge performance-optimization wise. They only add new features like tab preview, new icons and so on, just UI tweaks. Try to open MEGA with Edge or try to open big PDF file. CPU and RAM usage will skyrocket.

All sites work with IE11, haven't encountered a single site that didn't support it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2015)

Let's see...problems with Edge (excluding the few already mentioned):
-when default page is set to about:blank (because about:start is bloated), it doesn't automatically put the cursor in the address bar.  You have to physically click it before you can type anything.
-No right-click -> Refresh.  In fact, there's hardly any options in the right click menu.
-When downloading files, it doesn't prompt/stop/warning you about downloads in progress.
-When initializing a download, it automatically names and saves it in Downloads, no options.
-No address bar drag and drop functionality.  By that, I mean you can't drag it to the Favorites Bar or to the desktop to create a link quick and easy.
-Favorites Bar links are not resizable; they clip whatever doesn't fit in the predefined space.  Context menu here is also ridiculous...can't even rename the link after it has been made.
-Even though Edge should have better compatibility because it is an HTML5, I'm increasingly finding it does not.  There are a lot of sites that won't work with it.
-Some websites have "View Source" disabled.  That shouldn't be possible.
-Lots of options missing not just in Settings (like the ability to clear some things on browser close) but major productivity options like making downloads have its own dedicated button and get rid of "Share" and "Make a Web Note" are not available.
-I had Edge lock up on me once and...I think the entire explorer.exe locked up with it.  IE11 was pretty quick to realize the shit has hit the fan and moves quickly to rectify it.  Edge doesn't even seem aware there was shit in the first place.
-Virtually no options (that I could find) while looking at a PDF.  For example, I was looking at many PDFs and couldn't find a quick and easy way to scale the PDF so it occupies more of the browser window to make it more readable.

I've only used it a few days on a handful of websites.  Edge needs a ton of work.  It definitely isn't ready for primetime.  It doesn't need new features; it needs existing features fixed and polished.


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2015)

^ Nice points

Some more:

- right click won't work on context menu items (works in IE11)
- no separate window for downloads (aka good old ctrl+j)
- clicking 'clear all' downloads will interrupt all downloads in progress (no interruptions in IE11)
- lots of content won't render in PDF because of paranoid "security" reasons.

Edge is too metroish. It looks really good on touchscreen but for normal good old desktop it's totally useless. It's minimalistic UI is a nightmare for normal desktop use.

It's nice that W10 uses IE11 x64. In windows 7 it ran x86 by default.


Verdict: Edge sucks. Any other current browser and pdf viewer are better. Of course Edge is the fastest browser in all *Microsoft* synthetic tests but who cares about synthetic tests?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2015)

I think it IS Metro (e.g. Surface RT)...they just gave it a name so they can market it. XD

IE11 on Windows 7 was a hybrid application.  I believe the core executable ran as 32-bit but tabs opened as 64-bit instances--that might be backwards.  It was very different from IE9/IE10 where it was explicitly 32-bit or 64-bit.  IE11, it isn't explicit.

Edge is noticeably faster than IE11 in pretty much every regard but that doesn't do much good if it is generally not friendly to use and has issues with major sites.


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2015)

Gabe Aul said that the latest version is 10575. Th2 RC or maybe even RTM is near.

Another good news: since builds 10565/68 W10 supports nested virtualization

http://blogs.technet.com/b/virtuali...ws-insider-preview-nested-virtualization.aspx


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 20, 2015)

I can make a link to Win10 Pro UK 64bit ISO from my drive if anyone needs it.


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2015)

Another update for Adobe Flash in IE and Edge (requires reboot)

http://www.filecritic.com/kb3105216...yer-for-microsoft-edge-and-internet-explorer/

Can't wait when they finally kill that fucking flash.

edit: Windows 10 Cumulative Updates are essential, says Microsoft’s Joe Belfiore

http://www.filecritic.com/windows-10-cumulative-updates-are-essential-says-microsofts-joe-belfiore/


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2015)

Build 10575 comes next week, so I can happily skip 10565 and 10568, yay!


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2015)

Next big Windows 10 update will arrive in early November

build number will be the same (10240) but with all cumulative updates/bug fixes and some UI changes (search will be renamed to Cortana, some new apps, new icons and so on). 10568 users know what I mean.

bottom line: nothing groundbreaking in Threshold 2 and long way to go to Redstone


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2015)

How to fix Windows 10 activation problems

Read @ techradar


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2015)

Drone said:


> Another good news: since builds 10565/68 W10 supports nested virtualization


Now you can Windows while you Windows, in a Window, in your Windows.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2015)

I wish Windows had a Window to keep Windows from rebooting Windows, when I am not watching Windows.

I don't mind the daily Windows Updates, Defender definitions, but will they please stop forcing reboots? WTH? If I could, I'd hack their servers and force reboots, randomly. See how they like it!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 24, 2015)

Now I can windows that, windows this, windows there, windows here........ windows everywhere


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I wish Windows had a Window to keep Windows from rebooting Windows, when I am not watching Windows.
> 
> I don't mind the daily Windows Updates, Defender definitions, but will they please stop forcing reboots? WTH? If I could, I'd hack their servers and force reboots, randomly. See how they like it!!




Reboots can be scheduled, they're not forced. W10 will have more reboots than all previous Windows iterations because lots of cumulative updates are coming every week. Unfortunately Windows' core isn't 'flexible', some kernel file changed and you need a reboot. Even insider builds, just a little tweak here and there and there's a new build with new number lol, just because of that you have to download gigs of esd files and install them.

Maybe someday Windows will be like iOS or Linux but not today.


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2015)

Yesterday installed 10576 from Fast ring on two laptops. Pretty nice build much better than annoying 10568.
Clean installed W10 pro x64 takes only 10 GB.

They renamed System to *System and compressed memory* since build 10565 I guess.

Here's an article about compressed memory feature which will be introduced in final th2 which is really close now.


----------



## Drone (Nov 11, 2015)

FFS this thread got buried ...... anyways updates:


Microsoft finally released *Windows 10 TH2*. Public permanent direct links from Microsoft, for everyone, forever yada yada bla bla bla:


Windows 10 TH2 Pro X64
Windows 10 TH2 Pro X86

You can find the esd decrypter in the opening post.

For everyone who (for some reason) needs *Windows 8.1 RTM Pro REFRESH* here direct links:

Windows Blue August 2014 RTM Refresh X64
Windows Blue August 2014 RTM Refresh X86

And newer builds:

Windows Blue November RTM Slipstream X64
Windows Blue November RTM Slipstream X86


And of course Windows 10 TH1 RTM PRO links are in the opening post. Valid and working.

Download, decrypt, burn DVD or make a bootable USB with ZOTAC tool, install and work or do whatever you're doing.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 11, 2015)

They fixed bluetooth stack a bit. Controller handling. The sfc scannow works now fine without errors. A very fine build indeed. Very stable.


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2015)

Windows 10 TH2 now in ISO format

Click 

Just push *Confirm* button wait a little bit till link is generated and download corresponding ISO.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks drone. I was having trouble updating from 10240 to 10586, this solved my problems.

I didn't even know about TechBench until now.


----------



## Atomic77 (Nov 14, 2015)

The latest build of windows 10 i have is 1511 OSBuild 10586.3.
I am not a insider either.


----------



## Drone (Nov 14, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> The latest build of windows 10 i have is 1511 OSBuild 10586.3.
> I am not a insider either.


thanks for this invaluable information and congratulations, professor!




Good news, Microsoft finally posted updated drivers for Broadcom Wlan for Win10 Th2. No more problems with disappearing wifi anymore! *runs to install*


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 14, 2015)

Laptops updated this morning to version 10586.3 ( 1511 ). Update went fine for the most part. On the Dell, the windows control panel crashed after the update-> reason was Dell's audio drivers. Uninstalled and voila, everything worked fine. I am looking for a solution there. On the Lenovo (mine ) the Dolby digital drivers are still not working, making the crappy speakers of my Edge, sound even crappier. How hard it is to make decent audio drivers honestly ??? Two different brands can't get their s**t together. Apart from that I run disk clean up to remove the 20GB of windows.old + temporary installation files.


----------



## Drone (Nov 14, 2015)

^ That's true some drivers for W10 aren't perfect yet. Luckily they're working on it. They already fixed Intel graphics and Broadcom Wlan drivers.

Here's latest Realtek Audio for W10 x64


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of this new update for Windows 10, it broke my ability to connect to my Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter, when i click on the notification icon and click Connect or Project it tries to connect even my MWDA says so and then after a little my Win10 Pro just says Couldn't Connect.

I updated driver for my Intel Wireless-AC 7260 to the newest that was released 6 days ago (09/11/15) but that doesn't help.

I am using the newest firmware on my MWDA, it worked before the update and it works fine on my Lenovo ThinkPad E540 running Win8.1 Pro, so i think the miracast function most be kinda broken.


----------



## Drone (Nov 19, 2015)

After CU *KB3118754 *build number changed. Now it's not 10586 but *10586.11*.


----------



## erixx (Nov 20, 2015)

Today I got a huge list of Intel Xeon/X99 related drivers, by huge I mean over 20! (Edit: offered by Windows Update after november update of course!


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 20, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> Not the biggest fan of this new update for Windows 10, it broke my ability to connect to my Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter, when i click on the notification icon and click Connect or Project it tries to connect even my MWDA says so and then after a little my Win10 Pro just says Couldn't Connect.
> 
> I updated driver for my Intel Wireless-AC 7260 to the newest that was released 6 days ago (09/11/15) but that doesn't help.
> 
> I am using the newest firmware on my MWDA, it worked before the update and it works fine on my Lenovo ThinkPad E540 running Win8.1 Pro, so i think the miracast function most be kinda broken.



I removed the TH2 update and now my MWDA works again, so I guess I have to wait on getting anymore updates


----------



## hat (Nov 20, 2015)

I got 10586 via Windows Update. Now Windows isn't activated, and I don't seem to be able to activate it again. Great! Loving the new feature.


----------



## Drone (Nov 21, 2015)

Windows Server 2016 Technical Preview 4 ISO


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._45e2f06dd2ae5f2b0b7052db26acd9ee6e10bb9b.msu

Cumulative update for W10 1511 x64, contains all the updates ever released for this version (473 MB)


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2016)

Cumulative update for W10 1511 x64 (February 9) called KB3135173 (brings system to 10586.104) [*489 MB*]

Download x64

Microsoft opened new page : Windows 10 update history. You can check it for info

I've made a screenshot:


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2016)

Another week another cumulative updates for W10 1511 x64

KB3140742 x64 [*490 MB*]


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2016)

Introducing Windows 10 for IT Professionals

Download free book


----------



## Drone (Mar 1, 2016)

Two CUs for Windows 10 1511 that bring system to version 10.0.10586.122.


Download kb3139907-x64.msu (11.7 MB)
Download kb3140743-x64.msu (548 MB)


----------



## Drone (Mar 12, 2016)

UPDATE: Forget the OP (unfortunately I can't edit that)

*Microsoft decided to re-re-release their Windows 10 build 10586*. (aka th2 February update 2016)

*10586.0.160212-2000.th2_refresh_clientpro_ret*

*Windows 10, Version 1511 (Updated Feb 2016) includes all updates released for Windows 10 since Version 1511 (Released Nov 2015) including security and non-security updates.*

Evidently, this build 10586.104 is compiled on February 12, 2016

Download En-US pro:

x64
x86


Download, decrypt, burn iso, make clan install, enjoy latest Windows 10 th2 with all the updates (except for March updates which you can download from post above).


----------



## Drone (Mar 15, 2016)

x86 ISO
x64 ISO

MS bit the bullet and decided to upload W10 1511_1 (the last th2 build) isos. Next final build will be Redstone 1 in June 2016 and Redstone 2 in 2017.

I attach decrypter for people who want to save bandwidth and download esd files from post above instead these isos. The final result of decrypted esd is the same as these isos.


----------



## Drone (Apr 1, 2016)

Download 14295 ISO + cumulative update KB3154879 + KB3156425


----------



## Terentino (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Drone

Thanks for your work so far.
I would like to perform a fresh install through an USB stick and wanted to know how I can get the latest Windows 10 build.
Using the Media Creation Tool would it get me the latest build?

Thanks


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 8, 2016)

Drone said:


> UPDATE: Forget the OP (unfortunately I can't edit that)


send pm to @W1zzard with link to op and he will unlock editing for you


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> send pm to @W1zzard with link ot op and he will unlock editing for you


Time limit adjusted, @Drone should be able to edit the first post now. Let me know if it doesn't work


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 8, 2016)

Drone said:


> Download 14295 ISO


 This the anniversary edition preview ?


----------



## Drone (Apr 8, 2016)

Terentino said:


> Hi Drone
> 
> Thanks for your work so far.
> I would like to perform a fresh install through an USB stick and wanted to know how I can get the latest Windows 10 build.
> ...



Latest final build is in the opening post. You can burn it on dvd or put it on usb and perform fresh install as many times you want. Media Creation Tool is not required.
If you want preview build it's in post #66.



ne6togadno said:


> send pm to @W1zzard with link ot op and he will unlock editing for you





W1zzard said:


> Time limit adjusted, @Drone should be able to edit the first post now. Let me know if it doesn't work



Thank you, OP is edited and ready



H82LUZ73 said:


> This the anniversary edition preview ?



Yes but it's not the latest build. The latest build is 14316 but there's no iso file, you can install 14295 from post #66, and upgrade 14295 -> 14316 using Windows Update. Or you can wait for iso/esd or even a newer build.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 8, 2016)

Drone said:


> The latest build is 14316



BTW you also have problems with STEAM? The first page doesn't render... it loads endlessly.


----------



## Drone (Apr 13, 2016)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 Version 1511

KB3147458 x64 (645 MB)

Brings system to *10586.218*


They say new preview build is coming soon (this or next week)


----------



## Drone (Apr 28, 2016)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 Version 1511 x 64

Brings system to *10586.240
*
*KB3157621*


********

*Microsoft Windows Server 2016 Technical Preview 5* [14300.1000.160324-1723.RS1]

Download ISO


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 29, 2016)

Well that wasn't the easiest way to go about a cumulative update. But being a genius, I figured it out.




Hints: Open Command Prompt as administrator. Then do as instructed at the bottom of the following page/article. Of course after you download the appropriate .cab file.
http://winaero.com/blog/windows-10-build-10586-240-is-out-with-kb3157621/


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 29, 2016)

^
Thanks, it worked for me too,






Although I had to move this .cab to main C:  directory and create a custom folder there., it was access denied @ mydocuments/downloads..

In my case:


> dism /online /add-package:C:\Downloads\windows10.0-kb3157621-x64_0cda29d0ac9c9600a2d2f96775857d8785842ed9.cab


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 29, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Well that wasn't the easiest way to go about a cumulative update. But being a genius, I figured it out.
> View attachment 74077
> 
> Hints: Open Command Prompt as administrator. Then do as instructed at the bottom of the following page/article. Of course after you download the appropriate .cab file.
> http://winaero.com/blog/windows-10-build-10586-240-is-out-with-kb3157621/



 I am getting Error code 3 trying to install this?I have no idea why ,Also is this for updating the ISO or my main win install itself,Windows updates don't see it at all.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2016)

well hello thread.

subbing, as i've disabled windows updates and prefer to upgrade from ISO offline


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 29, 2016)

/tag


----------



## Drone (Apr 29, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I am getting Error code 3 trying to install this?I have no idea why .... Windows updates don't see it at all.


It's for _Release Preview Ring_ so if you don't see it on WU or get an error it means that you aren't on rp ring. No worries, just ignore this update.

Here's the changelog btw:

•Improvements to general application compatibility
•Improvements in the upgrade experience, including fixing an issue where some devices would lose data connections or touch input after upgrading to Windows 10.
•Improved the reliability of reminders
•Improved UI for tracking data usage under Settings > Network and wireless > Data Usage.
•Improved the navigation bar experience for some devices.
•Fixed an issue where some SD card readers were not recognized
•Updated Daylight Saving in countries with Daylight Saving changes


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks Drone for the info,I will just wait for the new ISO file I guess.The other you posted .218 worked good to upgrade my 8.1 install.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 29, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I am getting Error code 3 trying to install this?I have no idea why ,Also is this for updating the ISO or my main win install itself,Windows updates don't see it at all.


I got the same error. I messed up my copy and paste technique. It was pretty easy to fix though. Let me try and explain step by step.

1. Download the .cab file you need for your install, 32-bit(x86) or 64-bit(x64)
2. Create a new folder in C:\. Open file explorer/This PC  and click on drive C:. Then move the pointer to the area where files/folders can be clicked to open them. If you can't find an open space where the pointer won't automatically highlight an existing file/folder, then right click and move the pointer slightly away from the highlighted file/folder and right click again. Or if you can find an open space just right click there. This will bring up the panel showing New >. Point to New and click Folder. Name the new folder "folder" for simplicity.
3. Find the .cab file you downloaded and right click on it. Copy it. Then go back to the new folder and paste it there.
4. Then open Command Prompt as administrator. All apps>Windows System>Command Prompt - right click>More>Run as administrator.
5. Then copy and paste the following script(without the *bold* part):

*For 32-bit:* dism /online /add-package:C:\folder\windows10.0-kb3157621-x86_37feb75954eb4477a49ed9dcae2ef179c9ec166f.cab

*For 64-bit:* dism /online /add-package:C:\folder\windows10.0-kb3157621-x64_0cda29d0ac9c9600a2d2f96775857d8785842ed9.cab

6. Then hit Enter. And be patient. It takes a little while to complete.
7. When prompted to hit Y to restart and finish the update.
8. Once fully completed go back and delete the new folder. It's no longer of any use.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 29, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> I got the same error. I messed up my copy and paste technique. It was pretty easy to fix though. Let me try and explain step by step.
> 
> 1. Download the .cab file you need for your install, 32-bit(x86) or 64-bit(x64)
> 2. Create a new folder in C:\. Open file explorer/This PC  and click on drive C:. Then move the pointer to the area where files/folders can be clicked to open them. If you can't find an open space where the pointer won't automatically highlight an existing file/folder, then right click and move the pointer slightly away from the highlighted file/folder and right click again. Or if you can find an open space just right click there. This will bring up the panel showing New >. Point to New and click Folder. Name the new folder "folder" for simplicity.
> ...



 was my silly AVG Anti Virus and i had a capitol F for folder ,works now thanks guys.


----------



## Drone (Apr 30, 2016)

@MrGenius & @H82LUZ73 glad you sorted that out!



Microsoft windows Server 2012 R2 build 9600 iso


----------



## Drone (May 6, 2016)

New Realtek audio drivers specially for W10 x64

Other interesting news:

MS readies new Paint app (called Newcastle or something) for W10 anniversary update. They slowly move all normal programs to windows store

charmap, wordpad, fax and scan, xps viewer are already there.


----------



## MrGenius (May 6, 2016)

Drone said:


> New Realtek audio drivers specially for W10 x64


Thanks! I'm glad you mentioned it. I just downloaded and installed the newest Realtek audio drivers(6.0.1.7330) from MSI for my Z77A-GD65 Gaming yesterday. Then today they released newer ones(6.0.1.7801). It might have been a while before I went back looking for newer ones. I subscribe to the "always the newest drivers" policy.

I don't get the moving old programs to the windows store bit. What's the point? I notice those already there are still in Windows Accessories. Is that going to change or something?


----------



## Drone (May 6, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Thanks! I'm glad you mentioned it. I just downloaded and installed the newest Realtek audio drivers(6.0.1.7330) from MSI for my Z77A-GD65 Gaming yesterday. Then today they released newer ones(6.0.1.7801). It might have been a while before I went back looking for newer ones. I subscribe to the "always the newest drivers" policy.
> 
> I don't get the moving old programs to the windows store bit. What's the point? I notice those already there are still in Windows Accessories. Is that going to change or something?



Not a problem. MS updates Realtek audio quite frequently. Unfortunately in 99% it won't even appear in Windows Update, that's why I always download/install them manually.


The first was calculator, there was classic and app version but later they killed classic for good. I think they will do the same to all accessories' programs and move them to Windows Store so they all can have mobile gui. I think they want it to be centralized like in Linux or OS X.


----------



## Drone (May 10, 2016)

Build *14332* iso is now available and downloadable (just select the build and language)


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewadvanced


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2016)

Drone said:


> Build *14332* iso is now available and downloadable (just select the build and language)
> 
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewadvanced



cheers, grabbing that to archive it now.
any idea whats new that matters to general use?


----------



## Drone (May 10, 2016)

Mussels said:


> any idea whats new that matters to general use?



Better compatibility with sd cards, audio cards and other devices, less bsdos, less crashes with some apps/programs, less hdd spikes, ram leaks and cpu bleeds: in a nutshell lots of bugs are fixed, it's definitely better than the first th1 and th2 builds.

UI changes, enhanced Cortana and more W10 exclusive stuff. Edge browser/pdf reader is still lame.

Speaking for myself, W10 is pretty good. I had no major issues at all.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2016)

i'll use it to update my laptop first and then decide for the rest of my systems.

I've disabled windows update and, and decided to rely on these larger updates (with occasional manual updates if i have issues/need drivers)


----------



## Drone (May 10, 2016)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 Version 1511 x 64

Brings system to *10586.318

KB3156421 *(677 MB)

Improved reliability in a number of areas including Cortana, Bluetooth, Shell, Internet Explorer 11, Microsoft Edge, Miracast, and USB.
Fixed memory leak that occurs when opening a portable document format (PDF) form multiple times.
Fixed issues with text alignment for right to left languages in Internet Explorer 11 and Microsoft Edge.
Fixed issue that affected Bluetooth function when a PC resumes from sleep.
Fixed issue where user accounts weren't locked out after a number of failed sign in attempts.
Fixed issue with revised daylight saving time.
Fixed issue that sometimes corrupts CompactFlash cards inserted into a card reader.
Fixed issue that caused recorded video to be lost when answering an incoming call on some phones.
Fixed issue that could result in unexpected battery drain while the phone screen is off.
Fixed additional security issues with kernel mode drivers, remote procedure calls, the Microsoft Graphics Component, Internet Explorer 11, Microsoft Edge, Windows Shell, Windows Journal, Virtual Secure Mode, Schannel, and Jscript.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2016)

anyone else think its bad that our PC's get bloated with updates meant for phones, and vice versa?


----------



## Drone (May 11, 2016)

Back in the day entire Windows XP or Microsoft Office was about 600-700 MB, now cumulative updates are around 700 MB lol


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2016)

Mussels said:


> anyone else think its bad that our PC's get bloated with updates meant for phones, and vice versa?


me


----------



## Drone (May 11, 2016)

I've just installed build 14342 and it's pretty good. Here are the first things I've noticed:

fresh install is exactly 10 GB







Windows Defender got new icon, even in taskmgr






regedit didn't change at all; icons in gpedit are finally transparent;

Going to Settings -> Accounts -> Sign-in options simply crashes Settings app.

Start is bloated with crap I don't care about (world of tanks, duolingo and bla). Feedback hub is now uninstallable but Connect can't be uninstalled at all.






Eventvwr threw a single critical tcp_ip error (just like in previous build), even though it wasn't a critical error at all and everything works as it should, no bsods or crashes.

Some items' names in services are screwed:























GUI changes in Personalize, System, Accounts, Update & security.

New Paint app isn't there yet.


----------



## Drone (May 20, 2016)

Realtek audio driver for W10 x64 (6.0.1.7824)

The complete set of W7 games available for Windows 8/8.1/10

Microsoft Edge and Internet Explorer 11 are even better together in the Windows 10 Anniversary Update


----------



## looniam (May 21, 2016)

so i am lurking on this thread for a minute and have a silly question:

is there any way to just upgrade to the most recent build? or do i upgrade (this will be through media creation tool, btw) and then clean install the most recent build?

sorry if another thread i neglected to look for covers that.


----------



## MrGenius (May 21, 2016)

I would think you could just upgrade with the media creation tool. And if that doesn't give you the most recent build, then install the latest cumulative update. Keywords: _cumulative_ and _update_. But if you wanted to clean install the latest build I'm sure there are isos to be found. But then you'd have to activate it.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2016)

i use the media creation tool and upgrade, you start it from within the OS.

I've been disabling windows update after initial setup and upgrading my PC's that way for months with zero problems.

latest builds can be clean installed with a 7/8 key as well, but that'll end july 29


----------



## RejZoR (May 22, 2016)

Is there a way to create bootable USB drive using Media Creation tool and Windows ISO that was downloaded before using this tool? I don't want to re-download it every single time I want to make a bootable USB.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Is there a way to create bootable USB drive using Media Creation tool and Windows ISO that was downloaded before using this tool? I don't want to re-download it every single time I want to make a bootable USB.



use the 'windows 7 USB DVD tool'


----------



## RejZoR (May 22, 2016)

Didn't even know MS offers such tool lol. I've always used WinToFlash or Zotac's USB creator.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2016)

i've been using it for years, i'm always surprised no one knows about it.

Between that, the media creation tool and legit 7/8 keys everyone has and forgets about, its super easy to do clean installs of the latest W10 builds.


----------



## RejZoR (May 22, 2016)

I'm using WinToFlash and ZOTAC USB Creator for ages, but USB drives created with these refused to boot when I was fixing my tablet. Media Creation Tool USB drive worked. That's why I was wondering how to do it. I wonder where Media Creation Tool stores and parses downloaded files when you download and create USB drive through it. Would be nice if you could feed an ISO to it instead of downloading it every time. But I guess this tool will do it.


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2016)

There is a way to edit a few files and make the iso boot. I forget how but there is a youtube video that describes how


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2016)

Mussels said:


> use the 'windows 7 USB DVD tool'



This tool only works with Official MS ISO's so if u have modded it for like all versions or so it will give u an error i figured that out yrs ago, i guess MS only want thinks to be official so no modded iso's with updates or so if it's not validated by MS themself 

I just use Rufus small, portable, can make mbr, uefi and have a ton of languages...







Link: http://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2016)

Rufus looks good. i've added that to my collection.


----------



## Caring1 (May 22, 2016)

Mussels said:


> Rufus looks good. i've added that to my collection.


I've used it before and it works well, and is simple.


----------



## RejZoR (May 23, 2016)

I have Rufus in my Portable Apps toolbox but I basically always forget about it...


----------



## Drone (May 25, 2016)

MS *re*-released Windows 10 1511 10586, now with all updates (till May). Permanent direct links are in the OP


----------



## Drone (May 29, 2016)

Build *14342* iso is now available and downloadable

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewadvanced

+ update KB3158988 x64

And 14352 is on the fast ring

Some snips from MS blog:

*Updated File Explorer icon:* Based on Insider feedback, we have updated the File Explorer icon with more color.








*Deploying Windows Enterprise edition gets easier:* Prior to Windows 10, the upgrade from the Pro to Enterprise edition required a complete wipe and reinstallation of the OS. In Windows 10, we enabled bit-less edition upgrade from Pro to Enterprise. This means all the features are on the device already and the upgrade to Enterprise edition can be performed by changing the product key rather than having to download and deploy a new image. However, doing this required a reboot to complete. We heard a lot of feedback about having to reboot to complete the upgrade so starting with this build a reboot is no longer required when upgrading from the Pro to Enterprise edition. You can try this out by going to “Settings -> Update & Security -> Activation” in the settings app and click the “Change product key” button and enter a valid Enterprise product key.

************


I've just checked it and it works just like they promised. Same can be done when you upgrade from Home To Pro. No downloads, no deployment, no reboot, no old windows folder, no data loss,  just a couple of minutes (literally) and Home/Pro becomes Pro/Enterprice   This is really cool, Windows edition upgrade never was as fast and easy as it is now


----------



## scevism (May 29, 2016)

Do wish MS would sort out the slow boot problem i've had since day 1 on win10


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2016)

scevism said:


> Do wish MS would sort out the slow boot problem i've had since day 1 on win10



U connected ur SSD to the intel chipset or the asmedia chip?

I feel like my Asus board is slow booting too, compared to my MSI Z97I Gaming system I had it's like my Asus boots once up and than I get GTX 970 information and than mobo information.

New to see MS do some cosmetics to Windows 10 can't wait until it's not "Insider Preview" anymore to get this.


----------



## scevism (May 29, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> U connected ur SSD to the intel chipset or the asmedia chip?
> 
> I feel like my Asus board is slow booting too, compared to my MSI Z97I Gaming system I had it's like my Asus boots once up and than I get GTX 970 information and than mobo information.
> 
> New to see MS do some cosmetics to Windows 10 can't wait until it's not "Insider Preview" anymore to get this.


Not sure about the (U connected ur SSD to the intel chipset or the asmedia chip?) my friend built the pc for me.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2016)

scevism said:


> Not sure about the (U connected ur SSD to the intel chipset or the asmedia chip?) my friend built the pc for me.


Take the side off (if a tower) and check which port on the motherboard the boot drive is connected too, usually the ports for boot drives are a different colour or marked A0 or A1.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 30, 2016)

scevism said:


> Not sure about the (U connected ur SSD to the intel chipset or the asmedia chip?) my friend built the pc for me.



Ask ur friend than or do as Caring1 says and look at the manual to check bcs some board if not all most all that have a lot of sata ports has a extra controller for storage and not all of them is the best option for boot and ODD since the ODD ain't supported.

ODD = Optical Disk Drive.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (May 30, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Is there a way to create bootable USB drive using Media Creation tool and Windows ISO that was downloaded before using this tool? I don't want to re-download it every single time I want to make a bootable USB.


*Windows USB/DVD Download Tool - *https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool#installation
*Rufus *- https://rufus.akeo.ie/
_*Universal USB Installer*/*UUI *- _http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
*UNetbootin *- http://unetbootin.github.io/


----------



## Drone (Jun 2, 2016)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 Version 1511 x 64

Brings system to *10586.338*

*KB3163014 *(705 MB)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

Drone said:


> Cumulative update for Windows 10 Version 1511 x 64
> 
> Brings system to *10586.338*
> 
> *KB3163014 *(705 MB)



details on this? does it work on any older builds like 102400 as an upgrade, is it an insider preview etc?


----------



## Drone (Jun 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> details on this? does it work on any older builds like 102400 as an upgrade, is it an insider preview etc?


It is for Windows 10 Version 1511 x 64 (10586.xxx aka th2 refresh versions). It's cumulative update, obviously it won't upgrade 102400 to 10586. To upgrade you need a reinstall, i.e. insert Windows 10 1511 dvd/usb/iso on a harddrive, run setup and upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

time to download and update my USB stick


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

one question - whats with the odd build numbers. Why is it  10586 and 1511 at the same time :/


----------



## Drone (Jun 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> one question - whats with the odd build numbers. Why is it  10586 and 1511 at the same time :/




Nice question.

All Windows after _November 2015_ (threshold 2 refresh, insider previews and rs1) are *version* 1511.

10586 is RTM OS Build number.

3 Numbers after build number i.e. 10586.*xxx* (for example after the latest cumulative update it's _10586._*338*) show that you have cumulative updates.

You can check it in your system:

win + i -> System -> About


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2016)

ugh, so its complicated and annoying.


that ISO wont allow an update from the last insider build you posted on my laptop (the guinea pig) so i'll be doing a clean install on that soon.


----------



## okidna (Jun 24, 2016)

Drone said:


> It is for Windows 10 Version 1511 x 64 (10586.xxx aka th2 refresh versions). It's cumulative update, obviously it won't upgrade 102400 to 10586. To upgrade you need a reinstall, i.e. insert Windows 10 1511 dvd/usb/iso on a harddrive, run setup and upgrade. But it is your lucky day because MS released isos *today*. Upgrade or do a clean install with them:
> 
> 
> *MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 10586 TH2 REFRESH* aka Windows 10 Version 1511_2 (10586 th2 refresh with all updates), this is the last one before Anniversary release
> ...



Just realised that your ISO link download are now forbidden, however I just found out that local/regional Tech Bench site still host 1511 TH2 ISO file in all language, for example here Tech Bench Germany site : https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/techbench


----------



## Drone (Jul 2, 2016)

That's correct, MS removed all direct permanent retail iso links. Now only temporary iso links from techbench are available. They didn't remove esd links though. They removed Preview Builds as well.

Anywho new dism++ (decrypts esd files from the opening post).


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2016)

Drone said:


> That's correct, MS removed all direct permanent retail iso links. Now only temporary iso links from techbench are available. They didn't remove esd links though. They removed Preview Builds as well.
> 
> Anywho new dism++ (decrypts esd files from the opening post).



Wow, that's the first action I think Microsoft has taken to date to discourage windows 10 adoption...  weird.


----------



## Drone (Jul 2, 2016)

I guess they want to weed out all the builds before (August 2) Anniversary Update


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2016)

dont forget about this tool, you can still get ISO links through it

https://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/67-microsoft-windows-iso-download-tool


----------



## Drone (Jul 12, 2016)

Microsoft Director of Sales Excellence - Eric Ligman is giving away tons of free MS books

Including: Windows 10, Office 365, Office 2016, Power BI, Azure, Windows 8.1, Office 2013, SharePoint 2016, SharePoint 2013, Dynamics CRM, PowerShell, Exchange Server, System Center, Cloud, SQL Server and more.


----------



## Drone (Jul 15, 2016)

Cumulative Update (July 14) for Windows 10 version 1511

This package contains all previously released fixes. There are no prerequisites for installing this update. You may be prompted to restart the computer after you apply this update.

Brings system to *10586.499*

KB3172988 x64 (905 MB) lolwut 905 MB?! 

KB3172988 x86 (503 MB)


----------



## Jetster (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm confused

10240
10586
Are versions right? Why an update to 10240? Isn't 10586 an newer version? Why the refresh on the first post?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2016)

each build has two numbers, for some stupid reason.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2016)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Director of Sales Excellence - Eric Ligman is giving away tons of free MS books
> 
> Including: Windows 10, Office 365, Office 2016, Power BI, Azure, Windows 8.1, Office 2013, SharePoint 2016, SharePoint 2013, Dynamics CRM, PowerShell, Exchange Server, System Center, Cloud, SQL Server and more.



Sorry I only check this thread once in awhile. Here you dudes go.


```
$url = "http://www.mssmallbiz.com/ericligman/Key_Shorts/MSFTFreeEbooks.txt"
$output = "$home\Desktop\MSFTFreeEbooks.txt"

Invoke-WebRequest -Uri $url -OutFile $output

New-Item -ItemType directory -Path "$home\Desktop\books"

$books = Get-Content "$home\desktop\MSFTFreeEbooks.txt"
$DestinationFolder = "$home\Desktop\books"

Foreach($book in $books){
    $response = Invoke-WebRequest -Uri $book
    $filename = [System.IO.Path]::GetFileName($response.BaseResponse.ResponseUri.LocalPath)
    $filepath = [System.IO.Path]::Combine($DestinationFolder, $filename)
    try
    {
        $filestream = [System.IO.File]::Create($filepath)
        $response.RawContentStream.WriteTo($filestream)
        $filestream.Close()
    }
    finally
    {
        if ($filestream)
        {
            $filestream.Dispose();
        }
    }
}

Remove-Item -Path "$home\desktop\MSFTFreeEbooks.txt" -Force
```

The DL is about 4GB and pulls from the entire text entry list located here.

http://www.mssmallbiz.com/ericligman/Key_Shorts/MSFTFreeEbooks.txt

which he posted a link too here.

https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ms...oks-and-resources-in-my-free-ebooks-giveaway/

the script is encoded above so you can see it for those not familiar with ISE. To run it you can just load it in ISE or right click and open in PowerShell.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2016)

Also I DL the April 26, 2016 in the first post and its this(en_windows_10_education_10586_x64_dvd) My W7 key does not work with Educational versions


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Also I DL the April 26, 2016 in the first post and its this(en_windows_10_education_10586_x64_dvd) My W7 key does not work with Educational versions



No unfortunately and it wont. 

I do have a lit though of the versions.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12435/windows-10-upgrade-faq

look under "What edition of Windows will I get as part of the free upgrade?"


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> No unfortunately and it wont.
> 
> I do have a lit though of the versions.
> 
> ...



I had a copy I downloaded a few months ago. I just saw the later version but it was the educational one. It didn't say it was


----------



## Drone (Aug 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Also I DL the April 26, 2016 in the first post and its this(en_windows_10_education_10586_x64_dvd) My W7 key does not work with Educational versions


Thanks, I changed educational link to multi (pro+home).

But anywho *Windows 10 1607 aka 14393 aka RS1 aka Anniversary Update (August 2, 2016) is here!
*
Edit: after you do a clean install of Anniversary Update it will download cumulative update *KB3176929 *which will bring system to 14393.10

KB3176929 CU x86

KB3176929 CU x64


----------



## Drone (Aug 3, 2016)

I've added Windows 10 Anniversary Update (1607) 'client combined single language' ESDs and decryptor to the op.

Client Combined Single Language includes:
Windows 10 Pro, Windows 10 Home, Windows 10 Home Single Language, Windows 10 Education


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 3, 2016)

Why does W10 need a clean install every time?  Why are personal settings not retained?

Please, no responses that cause debate, just want to know why.

I have referred to this thread many times and want to say, Thank You.


----------



## Drone (Aug 3, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Why does W10 need a clean install every time?  Why are personal settings not retained?
> 
> Please, no responses that cause debate, just want to know why.
> 
> I have referred to this thread many times and want to say, Thank You.



Yup, unfortunately upgrade process is messy. All your programs and documents will be there but all the services and tweaks you turned off/on will be reset, lots of redundant registry keys, logs, hidden files/folders will appear here and there. Plus, those giant windows.old and other folders that occupy gigabytes of memory which you have to clean afterwards. Real pain in the ass for ssd users but it's inevitable.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Why does W10 need a clean install every time?  Why are personal settings not retained?
> 
> Please, no responses that cause debate, just want to know why.
> 
> I have referred to this thread many times and want to say, Thank You.





One of my clients asked why their Win 10 upgrade was so buggy, and why I wanted to replace with a fresh load. In trying to explain, I realized that we had not really seen any "Upgrade" issues since Windows XP era (2002). Think about it.

Windows 3.1 to 95 really didn't happen much, and the two OSes were different enough that people just did a fresh load.

From 95 to 98, an upgrade was a mess. Any IT worth his salt knew to do a fresh load.

No one tried to migrate people to Windows ME _intentionally_. Windows 2000 was really only seen in a corporate environment, and IT guys knew to do a fresh load.

When XP hit, many people tried "upgrades", but it caused so much issue that they almost always went back for a clean slate, even more so after SP2 hit. There was really no point. Programs didn't migrate with it: why even bother?

Vista was like ME, and no one really pushed their clients to purchase an Upgrade version to migrate. By the time Win7 hit, people either bought new machines with Win7 on them already, or sat tight with their XP installs, and as a VAR, we could _still _get WinXP almost a _year _after 7's release.

Once 8 hit, again, no one recommended their clients migrate that way. Some purchased PCs with it already installed, but we had no problem (and still really don't, even now), getting a PC with Windows 7 Pro, so we just got Win7 for them, and ignored 8 in a business environment.

Win 10 changes everything. It's a Free Upgrade, which means that the businesses don't have to justify purchasing the software to upgrade, and since M$ did their shady "Shoot me now or Shoot me later" upgrade (and you wonder why "millions have already moved to Wonderful Windows 10!!), a lot of IT people were left out of the loop, and upgrades "just happened".

It's not a case of "Why does Windows 10 not do a good in-place upgrade?". The point is that Windows has _*never*_ done a good job of an in-place upgrade: so many people have not really seen (or don't remember) what happens to an OS when you try to "upgrade". Windows 10 is just bringing the nightmare back to the front again.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 3, 2016)

Can someone direct me at a compiled ISO for Redstone release so I can save it in case I need to reinstall. Don't like the ESD "decrypted" version because it's behaving strange.


----------



## Drone (Aug 4, 2016)

ESD decrypted versions work just fine.

MS just adores to delete iso links from their servers but anyway ....

dead links


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 5, 2016)

What exactly is the difference between international and US English? I think I had international once and it seemed to be defaulting to British english. Is that it? I kinda prefer US spelling of things


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 5, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> What exactly is the difference between international and US English? I think I had international once and it seemed to be defaulting to British english. Is that it? I kinda prefer US spelling of things


No difference except default display language and a small bundle of pre-installed locales, I guess...
Either way - you can always install any MUI from locale settings menu. That's one of the things I really like about W10.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2016)

i think i had issues upgrading from one language to another - so pick one and stick with it (for me, international makes sense)


----------



## Drone (Aug 5, 2016)

I agree with @Mussels I had issues too. When you change language some stuff in services and group policy gets messed up and left untranslated.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 5, 2016)

It's so annoying you can't have just keyboard set to your language and EVERYTHING else to english. Stupid thing keeps on translating shit to my language and it looks so stupid. Entire OS in English and all the Metro apps are in Slovene. This pisses me off so hard.
If I force English US and slovenian keyboard, then I'm getting the stupid language selection bar in taskbar all the frigging time and that pisses me off even more.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 5, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> What exactly is the difference between international and US English? I think I had international once and it seemed to be defaulting to British english. Is that it? I kinda prefer US spelling of things



US = US English
International = British English

Anything more?


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2016)

Patch Tuesday for old W10 builds:

************************

for 1511 (build 10586) users:

KB3176493

x86 502 MB
x64 916 MB


***********************

for 1507 (build 10240) users:

KB3176492

x86 366 MB
x64 776 MB


----------



## Drone (Aug 10, 2016)

duh and today they released cu KB3176931 for 1607 which brings system build number to *14393.67*

x86 67.9 MB
x64 117 MB


----------



## Drone (Aug 23, 2016)

Another patch Tuesday with CU for Anniversary edition

*KB3176934*

x64 263 MB
x86 144 MB


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2016)

Drone said:


> Thanks, I changed educational link to multi (pro+home).
> 
> But anywho *Windows 10 1607 aka 14393 aka RS1 aka Anniversary Update (August 2, 2016) is here!
> *
> ...




@Drone , is this the actual ISO Windows 10 1607?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Drone said:


> Another patch Tuesday with CU for Anniversary edition


I looked up the UNT mugs and found a Hillary mug


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @Drone , is this the actual ISO Windows 10 1607?


Yes, all esd files in the op are actual rtm, permanent direct links.
Just download the latest esd and use dism++ to convert it to iso, no worries decrypted esd is identical to iso.

@Caring1 lol, I bet MS will release another Cumulative Update Next Tuesday


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2016)

so how do i use that decrypter? no instructions there.


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2016)

@Mussels

Download and extract decryptor and put esd file you want to decrypt in the same folder. Run decrypt as admin select the 1st option (just type 1) and wait 8-10 mins (depends on your cpu/hdd/ram). When it's done it'll ask you to press any key to exit. Iso will be created in the same folder. When it's done you can delete all files and leave iso only


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2016)

yeah that doesnt work. Theres a few steps i needed to do first according to the readme (pointing it at original file, updating keys) and the update keys batch file doesnt seem to do anything.


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2016)

My bad, previous rsa keys worked for all windows but anniversary needs a new one. Try this.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2016)

Drone said:


> My bad, previous rsa keys worked for all windows but anniversary needs a new one. Try this.




that ones working, can you edit it into the first post?


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2016)

Mussels said:


> that ones working, can you edit it into the first post or would you like me to?


The file is bigger than 2 MB. Can you upload it somewhere else and put it in the OP.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2016)

not a mod of this section - i'll report it to get attention.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2016)

@Mussels and @Drone  - I added it to OP.


----------



## Drone (Aug 24, 2016)

@Mindweaver  & @Mussels 

I also added another method with Dism++ which is *faster* and has a gui and other utilities. I added link, file and 'how to' to OP


----------



## Drone (Sep 27, 2016)

Microsoft Edge Browser Gets Windows Defender Application Guard Feature










Microsoft made its Edge browser run inside a virtual computer. This means that it's kept separate from processes such as storage, as well as the Windows 10 Kernel, so if browser got hacked, it will be contained within the virtual PC and won't affect the rest of the computer.

However for now it seems that this feature is only available for Windows 10 Enterprise. But back in the day Windows To Go was Enterprise exclusive now it's available for Pro version. Maybe someday this will happen with this new stuff


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2016)

My technical preview keeps complaining that its about to expire. I guess there are no new versions and they are killing the TH program?


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 27, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> My technical preview keeps complaining that its about to expire. I guess there are no new versions and they are killing the TH program?



You are confusing Insider Preview with the RC and betas of Windows 10.


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2016)

Windows Server 2016 free e-book by Microsoft 

download


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 30, 2016)

There is a new cumulative update KB3194496 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3194496


Release notes:

This update includes quality improvements. No new operating system features are being introduced in this update. Key changes include:

Improved reliability of the Windows Update Agent, shared drives, virtual private network (VPN), clustering, HTTP downloads, Internet Explorer 11, Hyper-V platform, multimedia playback, and Microsoft Edge.
Improved performance of push and local notifications, Hyper-V platform, and some social media websites using Microsoft Edge.
Addressed issue where mapping a drive from an elevated command prompt doesn’t work with administrator credentials.
Addressed issue causing movies that were ripped using the transport stream (.ts) format to play without sound in Windows Media Player and the Xbox One Media Player app.
Addressed issue causing the Movies & TV app on the Xbox to stop working when attempting to play content that was just purchased from the Store.
Addressed issue where ActiveX can't be installed when using the ActiveX Installer Service (AXIS) in Internet Explorer 11.
Addressed issue causing “Print all linked documents” to not work in Internet Explorer 11.
Improved reliability of downloading and updating games from the Store.
Addressed issue preventing some users from changing the default download location in Windows 10 Mobile.
Addressed issue causing unnecessary notifications about fixing Microsoft account in Windows 10 Mobile.
Addressed additional issues with multimedia, Windows kernel, Windows shell, enterprise security, storage file system, Remote Desktop, core platform, Hyper-V platform, Windows Update for Business, display kernel, near field communication (NFC), input and composition, Bluetooth, Microsoft Lync 2010 compatibility, Windows Storage API, app registration, Trusted Platform Module, Group Policy, Internet Explorer 11, virtual private network (VPN), BitLocker, wireless networking, datacenter networking, Cortana, PowerShell, Active Directory, connection manager and data usage, Access Point Name (APN) database, Microsoft Edge, Windows Recovery Environment, file clustering, Universal Windows Platform (UWP) apps, audio playback settings, DShow Bridge, app compatibility, licensing, cloud infrastructure, domain name system (DNS) server, network controller, USB barcode reader, and Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## Drone (Oct 6, 2016)

Cumulative update  KB3197356


Download (760 MB)


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 9, 2016)

Drone said:


> Cumulative update  KB3197356
> 
> 
> Download (760 MB)


Hm I didnt get this one, maybe it will be released on Tuesday?


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> Hm I didnt get this one, maybe it will be released on Tuesday?


That's right. KB3194496 & KB3197356 caused troubles for some people. MS even released a workaround for affected users

Atm installing CUs for W10 Anniversary is like rolling the dice. Works on some machines on others don't .. meh what can I say

edit: it's still confusing that they release cumulative updates (with the same numbers) for insiders and retail users


edit 2: Man, I'm sleepy.. here's the link from zdnet

http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-on-windows-10-anniversary-install-fail-were-finalizing-a-fix/


----------



## erixx (Oct 12, 2016)

testing now, 'cos i had update failed loop with KB3194496. Thanks Drone!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2016)

i'll throw my thanks in too - i use this thread every time i setup a PC for sale, just because its easier to have the files downloaded for offline install than wait on my crap internet to get the job done in realtime.


----------



## Drone (Oct 12, 2016)

erixx said:


> testing now, 'cos i had update failed loop with KB3194496. Thanks Drone!





Mussels said:


> i'll throw my thanks in too - i use this thread every time i setup a PC for sale, just because its easier to have the files downloaded for offline install than wait on my crap internet to get the job done in realtime.



Not a problem.


Here's yesterday's CU for W10 anniversary x64

KB 3194798 (779 MB)

Hopefully this will resolve loop problem.


Btw interesting numbering there: KB319*4496* -> KB319*7356* -> and now KB319*4798* lol 

Anywho KB3194798 brings W10 anniversary (aka 1607) to *14393.321*


----------



## erixx (Oct 12, 2016)

Indeed the fix ^^  solved my issue.
I suppose that Update errors, like other stuff, are send to MS by default, but fixes are not included in the update process so you have to find your way out. And the "Fix update issues" in Action centre did nothing.


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2016)

Next major Windows 10 Update comes in Spring 2017. (Most likely in March, version 1703 or something like that).

It's called Windows 10 Creators Update (free of charge for those who have W10) with HoloTours and 3D version of Paint, and all that 3d and vr bells and whistles.


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2016)

Great news:

W10 updates are about to get a *lot smaller* to download. This new change will debut with W10 Creators Update in March.

*Microsoft expects download sizes to decrease by ~ 35%*

Source


----------



## Kursah (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm curious to see how they manage differential updates on some systems where there may be compromised system files and if update will just fix those files now (a la SFC/DISM) while doing their in-place update...er...grades. 

Good to see them reducing the size of updates! I hope this trickles down to the other OSes using the cumulative update system too...


----------



## Kursah (Nov 3, 2016)

hkandkill3r said:


> I do not like Windows 10. It has no good visual to start with. If you can get anything out of it, Windows 7 looks more attractive right off the install.



Can't say I agree with that at all, managing systems that still use XP, all the way up to 10...I feel 10 looks great, 7 looks aged and Vista while aged looks best. But we all have our opinions. 

This thread is about downloading and using 10, not what your opinions of it are though...there is another thread on this forum for that and I strongly urge you to check it out.


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2016)

Download CU KB 3200970 x64 for Windows 10 1607 (871 MB), brings system to *14393.447
*
The update includes some security fixes for Microsoft Edge, Windows File Manager, Boot Manager


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 9, 2016)

Drone said:


> Download CU KB 3200970 x64 for Windows 10 1607 (871 MB), brings system to *14393.447
> *
> The update includes some security fixes for Microsoft Edge, Windows File Manager, Boot Manager


Sweet, just a week since last ~800MB download...


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 14, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I'm curious to see how they manage differential updates on some systems where there may be compromised system files and if update will just fix those files now (a la SFC/DISM) while doing their in-place update...er...grades.
> 
> Good to see them reducing the size of updates! I hope this trickles down to the other OSes using the cumulative update system too...



SFC/DISM are totally stupid. Since Windows 8.x it basically never fixes anything even when files are clearly corrupted. It just whines about corrupted files but could never fix them.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 14, 2016)

RejZoR said:
			
		

> SFC/DISM are totally stupid. Since Windows 8.x it basically never fixes anything even when files are clearly corrupted. It just whines about corrupted files but could never fix them.





Dude, please stop bashing things you don't fully understand.

SFC is the first step, *System File Checker*. That can fix many issues using *various flags and knowing the context*, and is a first step when there is doubt about system integrity. This is a simple utility and using *SFC /Scannow* will be the most commonly used flagged command for initial repair diagnostics. Takes a few minutes and is worth doing to resolve issues. While it can repair many issues, there's also many it cannot. That's where the next step comes in should you need it.

DISM, or *Deployment Image Servicing and Management*, is the big gorilla in Windows OSes for repairs and image management. It has a wide variety of uses from image capture and deploy to repair.

The common command for DISM was *DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*,

Just running this can result in a system being repaired, but since the launch of Windows 10, the image check has become more complicated, requiring you have the Install.WIM file available for the OS version you're trying to repair. This is relatively, though with Microsoft's deployment of Windows 10, most ISO's you get from them have an Install.ESD that must be converted to a .WIM file. Pretty easy to do with a command in CLI or Powershell.

I typed up an article about this in the past...I'll go ahead and share it here for a series of steps a person could take to repair OS corruptions in Windows 8, 8.1 and 10. It's not hard to do, but takes some attention to detail, being able to handle command line (which is easy), and a little patience.



> *Windows 8, 8.1, 10 - CLI System Image Repair*
> 
> There are many times where you will need to verify an operating system's integrity. This article aims to assist with that using several items and becoming familiar with CLI (Command Line Interface). Before doing anything in this article, please backu
> 
> ...



I've personally fixed/repaired dozens if not hundreds of systems with these utilities, because simply... THEY WORK. How do I know? Because I'm a systems and network professional that has to manage 100s of Windows PCs ranging from XP to 10, and where we can use these utilities to repair corruption, we save a ton of time. My technicians, bench guys and engineers all know and use the hell out of these utilities.

I find it hard to accept your statement above as something acceptable to even say here, it clearly shows your lack of experience with using the repair utilities SFC and DISM correctly or looking into what the failures were and how to fix them appropriately. Nor is that kind of crap even what TPU is or has ever really been about, and being such a long time member I would have expected you know that...though you've always been that way so maybe it's just habitual...surely not helpful to anyone else participating in this thread, or even yourself.

The OS is literally telling you what is wrong and where it's keeping the information so you can look into it further, that's not whining, that's stating facts. Nice try though. If you don't want to learn how to fix OS corruption, don't blame the OS or tools, blame yourself and shut up about it, and don't bitch about the OS utilities whining...LOL, because in reality wouldn't your bitching mean you're whining???  

So knock that shit off and let's fix the issues instead k?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 15, 2016)

Really, I have no clue... June 2016... Broken.

https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2016/06/18/windows-10-system-integrity-check-sfc-dism/

The system tells NOTHING and Microsoft help files are next to absolutely useless.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Dude, please stop bashing things you don't fully understand.
> 
> SFC is the first step, *System File Checker*. That can fix many issues using *various flags and knowing the context*, and is a first step when there is doubt about system integrity. This is a simple utility and using *SFC /Scannow* will be the most commonly used flagged command for initial repair diagnostics. Takes a few minutes and is worth doing to resolve issues. While it can repair many issues, there's also many it cannot. That's where the next step comes in should you need it.
> 
> ...



Kursah, I got respect for your ability to use these tools to repair a system. But calling them "relatively easy" is complete bunk. The original SFC.exe was a straight forward process. Run the command as administrator, and type the letters. Walk away. come back later, and it either worked, or didn't. The stretch of mess you have to do to even be _able_ to run the "new and improved" method you detail above is a pain. Then the steps to process to actually attempt repairs..... not "relatively easy". They went from a distributor cap that I could have shown my daughter how to check and fix to a computerized system that I simply can't manage beyond hooking up a unit to look at it and say "Yep, it's not working".


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

and that ladies and gents is why we have PM's.

This thread is invaluable as [Censored]

Please keep the discussions about how you un-fornicate your OS installs to other threads?


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2016)

_Big ass_ Cumulative Update for Windows 10 _LTSB_
Download KB 3205436 x64 (*1.03 GB*)

kb article didn't mention that it's for ltsb .... uuurgh


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

Drone said:


> _Big ass_ Cumulative Update for Windows 10 1507 (_not_ for Anniversary Update)
> 
> Download KB 3205436 x64 (*1.03 GB*)
> 
> It's almost like service pack lol



did you mean 1607?


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 15, 2016)

This sounds awesome, 3D paint??


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2016)

Mussels said:


> did you mean 1607?


You're right lol, edited, it's for anniversary update indeed



Recon-UK said:


> This sounds awesome, 3D paint??



Haven't tried it yet


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2016)

rightio, since its so big i'll grab that one to save myself some time and manually update everything at once


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2016)

False alarm it's for Windows 10 LTSB. My bad


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 15, 2016)

I tried the update "not applicable to your computer" just to confirm


----------



## Drone (Dec 4, 2016)

Microsoft 'pauses' W10 Insider Previews for PC to prepare for Unified Update Platform

UUP contains only the changes that have been made since the last time you updated your device, rather than a full build.

The UUP made its debut on W10 Mobile devices in November, and now, MS is preparing to integrate it into PC builds too.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2016)

Hopefully this really shrinks the windows update sizes and its associated drama for us crap internet people. Is it being backported to 8.1/7?


----------



## Drone (Dec 14, 2016)

Download KB 3206632 x64 (947 MB) for Windows 10 Anniversary Update (brings system to *14393.576*)

Improved reliability of Security Support Provider Interface.
Addressed a service crash in CDPSVC that in some situations could lead to the machine not being able to acquire an IP address.
Addressed issue where a Catalog-signed module installation does not work on Nano Server.
Addressed issue with Devices left with Hello on for an excessive amount of time will not go into power savings mode.
Addressed issue with gl_pointSize to not work properly when used with drawElements method in Internet Explorer 11.
Addressed issue where Azure Active Directory-joined machines after upgrading to Windows 10 Version 1607 cannot sync with Exchange.
Addressed additional issues with app compatibility, updated time zone information, Internet Explorer.
Security updates to Microsoft Edge, Internet Explorer, Microsoft Uniscribe, Common Log File System Driver.


----------



## Drone (Dec 29, 2016)

3 new features that'll (probably) appear in the Creators Update build:

Game mode

WindowsBlueLightReduction

and here's the most *important* one:

*Microsoft could finally kill Automatic Updates
*
(at least for 35 days lol)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2016)

its more of a 'delay' updates than anything - slightly better than the tool i use and recommend, simply because its built in.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2016)

Mussels said:


> its more of a 'delay' updates than anything - slightly better than the tool i use and recommend, simply because its built in.



Actually, the WUMT you recommend is much better.  It allows me to never install updates I don't want.  Yes, it will ask me like a stubborn child every month...but I just say no.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2016)

i love the tool, but so many friends and family have lost or deleted it and therefore windows update is 'broken' to them :/


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2016)

Delaying updates for 35 days is absolutely pointless feature because after 35 days, you'll still get all the crap unselectively installed whether you like it or not. Are they retarded at MS ? Seriously?

How hard is it to only force system updates and leave non essential/non critical updates and drivers fully optional unless their status elevates to critical for that particular update version? This way you don't make compromises with security, but you give users freedom for non critical stuff. But no, they keep on insisting on their "install all at once without any control" BS. FU Microsoft. It's absolutely insane a company of their size can't figure this stuff out. It's like they employ a bunch of baboons instead of capable UX engineers.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2016)

those 1GB+ downloads are just awesome when you have multiple machines on a shitty DSL network as well.


----------



## Drone (Dec 29, 2016)

Many CUs can be skipped because next CUs will have all previous fixes anyway and thankfully Unified Update Platform will reduce download size up to 30%. Lately lots of CU wreaked havoc on some systems with all those endless reboot loops and 'unable to rollback' non-sense. Kinda sad that after so many builds W10 still has a long way to go.


----------



## Drone (Jan 25, 2017)

Windows Defender Security Center Coming to Creators Update


----------



## Drone (Jan 26, 2017)

MICROSOFT *re-released* Windows 10 Anniversary update (Version 1607 Refresh), it's called *14393.0.161119-1705.RS1_REFRESH
*
This refreshed build includes all the updates from August 2016 to January 2017 [KB3199986 (SSU), KB3200970 (November CU), KB3202790 (Flash), KB3194623 (Dynamic)]

*Permanent combo* (combo includes Education, Pro, Home, "Home SL", "Home China") x64/x86 links are in the OP.


And don't forget that on *January 26 Microsoft officially starts the *60-day countdown towards the demise of the original Windows 10 version (1507) launched in July 2015.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2017)

this pleases me greatly, i love these rollup ISO's

installed 4 copies of 10 today, so i saw this a few hours late... but whatevs, time saver for next time!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2017)

both links in post one go to x86, no x64 link


my DSL is crying tears of sadness since i downloaded the x86 twice now.


----------



## Drone (Jan 26, 2017)

Mussels said:


> both links in post one go to x86, no x64 link
> 
> 
> my DSL is crying tears of sadness since i downloaded the x86 twice now.



Daaamn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 My bad, sorry. Fixed


----------



## Drone (Jan 28, 2017)

New CU for Anniversary Update. Brings system to *14393.726*

KB 3216755 (January 26)

Pretty important update. Brings lots of fixes and installs without issues.

Download:

x64 [1.02 GB] 

x86 [562 MB]


Addressed known issue called out in KB3213986—Users may experience delays while running 3D rendering apps with multiple monitors.

Addressed issue that prevents the conversion of a 24-bit image to 32 bits.

Addressed issue that causes the loss of Windows Firewall rules after upgrade from RTM to 1511 or 1607.

Addressed issue that causes a file download from a webpage to fail in Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge browsers.

Addressed issue that prevents the use of the Delete Browsing History feature in Internet Explorer.

Addressed issue that loads websites that bypass the proxy server in the local intranet zone when the *Intranet Sites: Include all sites that bypass the proxy server (Disabled)* is set.

Addressed issue where an XSS false positive prevents a webpage from loading after logging in to a site.

Addressed issue that prevents users from connecting to a network

Addressed issue that causes the Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (LSASS) to fail if Active Directory Federated Systems is using the Japanese language set

Addressed issue that causes System Center Operations Manager (SCOM) scenarios to fail

Addressed issue that prevents user-built keyboard events from working.

Addressed issue that causes incorrect table dimensions in SAP® applications

Addressed issue that overwrites a <br>element when users select a line that is enclosed by a <span> element.

Improved reliability of Internet Explorer, Xbox, and Skype

Addressed additional issues with Bluetooth, Internet Explorer, engaged reboot, clustering, Internet Explorer, Japanese Input Method Editor (IME), Windows Shell. Networking, storage, fonts, Xbox, encryption, Group Policy, Point and Print, wireless networking, virtual disk, disk operations, multimedia, Work Folders, encryption, enterprise security, deduplication, domain controllers, Audit File System, Debug Memory Manager, Virtual Machine Management Service (VMMS), Remote Desktop, Task Scheduler, Microphone Wizard, .NET, font cache, system boot, and Surface Studio


----------



## Drone (Mar 15, 2017)

Cumulative Update for Anniversary Update (Version 1607 aka rs1). Brings system to *14393.953* (March 14)                  

 *KB 4013429 x64* (1.02 GB)  x86 (579 MB)


Cumulative Update for Version 1511 aka th2 Brings system to *10586.839
*
KB 4013198 x64 (1.05 GB) x86 (569 MB)


Cumulative Update for Version 1507 aka th1 Brings system to *10240.17319
*
KB 4012606 x64 (1.04 GB) x86 (502 MB)


----------



## Atomic77 (Mar 16, 2017)

yep yep yep I just got that update.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2017)

i much love downloading that, spreading it around on USB and seeing which of my PC's installs and reboots first 

Hint: SSD's help a lot


----------



## Drone (Mar 20, 2017)

Cumulative update for Anniversary Update 1607 x64

Download *KB 4015438* (1.03 GB)


----------



## daoson5 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you, for the link


----------



## Drone (Mar 23, 2017)

New CU for Anniversary Update. It replaces KB4015438

Download* KB 4016635*  x64  (1.03 GB)

Restart is required


----------



## Drone (Mar 25, 2017)

WINDOWS 10 15063 RS2 aka* Creators Update *is out. Check the OP


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2017)

as always, many thanks for these


----------



## Drone (Apr 11, 2017)

first badass cumulative update for Creators Update

*Download KB 4015583 x64

*
Brings system to 15063.138

Addressed issues with updated time zone information.
Security updates to Scripting Engine, libjpeg image-processing library, Hyper-V, Windows kernel-mode drivers, Adobe Type Manager Font Driver, Internet Explorer, Graphics Component, Active Directory Federation Services, .NET Framework, Lightweight Directory Access Protocol, Microsoft Edge and Windows OLE.

Restart is required


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2017)

only 100MB? thats a step down in size, me like.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 15, 2017)

*Guys, I found this cool webpage that is hosting all the Windows ISO images in an unaltered form:*
http://windowsiso.net

No need to fiddle with torrents and never be sure what you're going to download. Nicely organized page with all the languages and versions.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> *Guys, I found this cool webpage that is hosting all the Windows ISO images in an unaltered form:*
> http://windowsiso.net
> 
> No need to fiddle with torrents and never be sure what you're going to download. Nicely organized page with all the languages and versions.



*heavy breathing*

i still like this place for a plan B


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> *Guys, I found this cool webpage that is hosting all the Windows ISO images in an unaltered form:*
> http://windowsiso.net
> 
> No need to fiddle with torrents and never be sure what you're going to download. Nicely organized page with all the languages and versions.




That is awesome man! @Drone should include that link in the original post.


----------



## Drone (Apr 15, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> That is awesome man! @Drone should include that link in the original post.


Those isos are temporarily generated links that expire after 24 hours


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 15, 2017)

He meant link to the whole webpage...


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> He meant link to the whole webpage...



Yep, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## Drone (Apr 18, 2017)

Microsoft introduces *Power Throttling* in Windows 10

With “Power Throttling”, when background work is running, Windows places the CPU in its most energy efficient operating modes – work gets done, but the minimal possible battery is spent on that work.

Power Throttling is currently available only for processors with Intel's Speed Shift technology, available in Intel's 6th-gen (and beyond) Core processors
(MS is working on expanding support to other processors as well over the next few months).

Source:


----------



## Drone (Apr 26, 2017)

Big and important Cumulative Update for Creators Update. Brings system to version *15063.250

*
Addresses issues in Direct3D apps and games, VM, web, IP, monitors, IE, Edge and more.


KB 4016240 x64


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2017)

Drone said:


> Big and important Cumulative Update for Creators Update. Brings system to version *15063.250
> 
> *
> Addresses issues in Direct3D apps and games, VM, web, IP, monitors, IE, Edge and more.
> ...




posts like these are why i love you


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2017)

May 9, 2017

*KB4016871* (OS Build 15063.296 and 15063.297)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 x64 Creators Update (aka RS2)

Download 357 MB


----------



## Drone (May 25, 2017)

May 25

Cumulative update. Brings system to OS Build *15063.332*

KB 40201102 x64 (531 MB)

Addresses issues with IE11, Edge, Printers, VM, UWP, proxy settings, fonts and many more important fixes.

Restart required, caused no issues.


----------



## Drone (Jun 25, 2017)

Microsoft *re-released* Windows 10.

You can download updated RS2 (Creators Update) in the opening post. It's a refresh patched build with all the updates. As always it's En-US combo build (Home + Pro + Education + Single Language). Really good day for those who make clean install lol XD


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 25, 2017)

Drone said:


> Microsoft *re-released* Windows 10.
> 
> You can download updated RS2 (Creators Update) in the opening post. It's a refresh patched build with all the updates. As always it's En-US combo build (Home + Pro + Education + Single Language). Really good day for those who make clean install lol XD



I love you dude  I am just about to set up my new PC. Cho-chooo


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2017)

i too love the updates here

USB stick installer is now on latest W10.


----------



## Drone (Jun 28, 2017)

The first CU for Windows 10 Creators Update refresh. Brings system to version *15063.447*

Big patch, lots of fixes, takes a long time to install

Download KB 4022716 x64 (705 MB)


----------



## Drone (Jul 6, 2017)

Download new CU KB4034450 x64 (745 MB)

Replaces that fugly 4022716 cu / fixes boot to black screen problem / brings system to *15063.448*


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 6, 2017)

Well this has been an interesting adventure. I tried installing KB4034450 the way I thought I knew how.

Command Prompt (Admin)

```
dism /online /add-package:C:\folder\windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c
```

No go. Error: 3


Spoiler: Error: 3



Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>dism /online /add-package:C:\folder\windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.15063.0

Image Version: 10.0.15063.0

An error occurred trying to open - C:\folder\windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c Error: 0x80070003
An error occurred trying to open - C:\folder\windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c Error: 0x80070003

Error: 3

An error occurred trying to open - C:\folder\windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c Error: 0x80070003

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log

C:\WINDOWS\system32>



I thought "that's odd...I wonder what I'm doing wrong there?" Let me google and see if I can figure this out. So I did and I found the following page.

How to Install a CAB File in Windows 10

So there's a couple different ways it can be done. Install using Context Menu or install in Command Prompt. O.k. Let's try the Context Menu option. Right click on the .cab file...no install available. Alright skip that option. Let's try Command Prompt again instead. Oh...I see what I was doing wrong! There's some text and " " missing from the command I used before that worked. SYNTAX ERROR. Let's fix that by adding in the PackagePath bit and putting the " " at the beginning and end of the full path of the .cab file's location. That should do it.


```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:"C:\folder\windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c"
```

WRONG! Still no go. Error: 3. WTF?  Why is this not working? 

Is it because there's no ".cab" in the file name? Renamed file to windows10.0-kb4034450-x64_78804edc91a628bd0d96843ae77196cc35a7da4c.cab. Try again. Nope! That didn't do it either.

Alright...fine then. Let's try it the other way. How's that work?

How to Add or Remove Install CAB Context Menu in Windows 10

SUCCESS!!! I FINALLY got the damn thing to install!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like tons of fun, and totally worth it!!


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 11, 2017)

Download new July 11 CU KB4025342 x64 (784MB)

Brings system to *15063.483
*
List of improvements and fixes found here.

Sorry to steal your thunder on this one @Drone.


----------



## Drone (Jul 29, 2017)

Microsoft *re-re-released* Windows 10 RS2 (Creators Update).

As always link is in the opening post. It's July updated build with all bells and whistles.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 31, 2017)

Evidently I forgot how to use the decrypter ?

Edit I switched to a w7 PC and now its working


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 3, 2017)

Another day...another new CU. 

Download July 31 CU KB4032188 x64 (848.2MB)

Brings system to *15063.502*

List of improvements and fixes found here.

Sorry to get the scoop on you again @Drone. 

EDIT: Oh WOW!!!! That sucker just borked my system HARD!!! It totally deleted all my apps from the Start menu. W T F!? 

Hopefully system restore will fix it. I'm gonna be pretty sick if it doesn't. 

EDIT 2: 4 words. System Restored...




*
*


----------



## Drone (Aug 6, 2017)

@MrGenius  thanks. I installed this update on old laptop and it's smooth, no issues at all (RS2 build 15063.502).

On my "newer" laptop I've installed RS3 build *16251.0*. No issues either. It fixed lots of bugs lol and now it's nice to have GPU load monitor in task Manager!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2017)

GPU monitoring in MY windows 10?
its more likely than you think!

bonus points to anyone who gets that reference... downloading that update now


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2017)

Drone said:


> @MrGenius  thanks. I installed this update on old laptop and it's smooth, no issues at all (RS2 build 15063.502).
> 
> On my "newer" laptop I've installed RS3 build *16251.0*. No issues either. It fixed lots of bugs lol and now it's nice to have GPU load monitor in task Manager!



Thought that was standard in almost every previous windows version? No?
At least I have it on my windows 8.1 systems.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Thought that was standard in almost every previous windows version? No?
> At least I have it on my windows 8.1 systems.




CPU load is normal, GPU load is new


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2017)

Mussels said:


> CPU load is normal, GPU load is new



Ah my bad... Need some coffee then..


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 11, 2017)

Got another one coming down the pipe(via Windows Update) as we speak. I sure hope it's less troublesome than the last. We'll see I guess...

Download August 8 CU KB4034674 x64 (862.2MB)

Brings system to *15063.540
*
List of improvements and fixes found here.

EDIT: Installed just fine. Everything seems to be working as it should. Cool!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 27, 2017)

So I did a install with speakers already hooked up, I didn't realize Cortana talks to you during the install now. Scared the crap out of me


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 27, 2017)

Jetster said:


> So I did a install with speakers already hooked up, I didn't realize Cortana talks to you during the install now. Scared the crap out of me



yeah starting with build 1703 she speaks and if you have a mic you can yes and no through most of it except EULAs and privacy stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2017)

if it detects a speaker + mic it goes all siri on you, freaked me out first time i used the recent installer on a laptop


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2017)

Kacerhas said:


> Thanks , you are right



Could you explain what you mean?
before i hit the spam button


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 1, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Scared the crap out of me



I know, right?  I think I was stunned for a few seconds before promptly muting her and sending her back to the ring world of Halo where she belongs.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 2, 2017)

Have there been any privacy changes since the blog post Aug. 7th?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 12, 2017)

TheOne said:


> Have there been any privacy changes since the blog post Aug. 7th?


No idea what you're talking about.

Anywho....

Download September 12 CU KB4038788 x64 (934.9MB)

Brings system to *15063.608*

List of improvements and fixes found here.

EDIT: Install was not entirely uneventful for me. Nothing too major. Just needed a couple restarts and a uninstall/reinstall of AMD graphics drivers to get things back in order. Also had to uncheck "Show tabs on a separate row" in IE. Not really a problem. But I don't like it like that. All else seems well...so far.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 12, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Anywho....



https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/08/07/feedback-helping-shape-windows-privacy/



> For those of you who participate in the Windows Insiders Program, you can expect to see some of the privacy changes showing up in Insider builds in the coming weeks, and we welcome your feedback in helping us make create the best Windows ever.



Not sure why you replied, you can always step over a post.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 13, 2017)

TheOne said:


> Not sure why you replied, you can always step over a post.


Curiousity. Not a mind-reader. Searching google didn't lead me to that particular blog post. Figured I wouldn't ignore your post like all the other passers-by. And such...

Anywho...not that I'm aware of. I'm not currently an Insider so...that might explain why.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 13, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Curiousity. Not a mind-reader. Searching google didn't lead me to that particular blog post. Figured I wouldn't ignore your post like all the other passers-by. And such...
> 
> Anywho...not that I'm aware of. I'm not currently an Insider so...that might explain why.



Ah, thank you, it's hard to keep up with all the changes with so many builds floating around, fast, slow, RS4, mobile, and I think there is a server.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2017)

TheOne said:


> Ah, thank you, it's hard to keep up with all the changes with so many builds floating around, fast, slow, RS4, mobile, and I think there is a server.



There is for server 2016. I only run the stable personally. though iv been itching to try the beta. maybe in the lab.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 13, 2017)

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...oming-to-the-windows-10-fall-creators-update/



> September 13, 2017 6:00 am
> *Privacy enhancements coming to the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update*
> By Marisa Rogers / WDG Privacy Officer
> Share  Tweet  Share  Share  Skype
> ...



Apparently the biggest changes will be:


			
				Easier access to privacy information during setup said:
			
		

> First, we are giving users direct access to the Privacy Statement within the setup process. Second, as you set up a new device, the Learn More page on the privacy settings screen enables you to jump to specific settings for location, speech recognition, diagnostics, tailored experiences, and ads while you choose your privacy settings.





			
				Ability to set application controls beyond location said:
			
		

> Most users are accustomed to being prompted for permission to use location data when using a map or other location-aware application. Starting with the Fall Creators Update, we’re extending this experience to other device capabilities for apps you install through the Microsoft Store. You will be prompted to provide permission before an app can access key device capabilities or information such as your camera, microphone, contacts, and calendar, among others.



and for Enterprise:



			
				Windows Analytics setting said:
			
		

> In addition to the above enhancements, we’re also providing a new setting that limits diagnostic data to the minimum required for Windows Analytics. Windows Analytics allows Enterprise administrators to decrease IT costs by gaining insights, using Windows Diagnostics, into the computers running Windows 10 in their organizations.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 1, 2017)

Download September 25 CU KB4040724 x64 (935MB)

Brings system to *15063.632*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Drone (Oct 6, 2017)

Fall Creators Update (1709) aka RS3 (build 16299.15) October 2017 is here. Finally. Check op.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 6, 2017)

@Drone Just installed build 1709 using your 1st page links (not my first time) THANK YOU.

This build took longer to do a dirty desktop install.  I did my daily driver the i7 970, as my test subject.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 7, 2017)

Just made the jump to 1709 myself. Seems...pretty much...the same? I thought MS Paint was going bye-bye. Or to the Windows Store...or whatever. It's still right where it was for me. They added Phone and Cortana to Windows Settings. Looks like they updated a bunch of their apps(and added a few new ones)...that I'll probably never use. Oh...and the GPU monitoring in Task Manager is there. Other than that...so far as I can tell...it's a little underwhelmingly not different than 1703. Which is good...I guess. I hate change.


----------



## Eroticus (Oct 7, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Just made the jump to 1709 myself. Seems...pretty much...the same? I thought MS Paint was going bye-bye. Or to the Windows Store...or whatever. It's still right where it was for me. They added Phone and Cortana to Windows Settings. Looks like they updated a bunch of their apps(and added a few new ones)...that I'll probably never use. Oh...and the GPU monitoring in Task Manager is there. Other than that...so far as I can tell...it's a little underwhelmingly not different than 1703. Which is good...I guess. I hate change.


They wanted to remove it but it was cancelled after peoples protest...

*MS Paint is here to stay*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/07/24/ms-paint-stay/


btw Thanks @Drone  , update works great !


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2017)

wow they shrunk the filesizes, thats great to see


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2017)

hmmm. ntlite had no issues processing the ESD I got from my softdist folder but its only PRO so I grabbed the ones in the OP and NTLite wont convert them. No problem Ill just use the decryptor but it isnt pulling the new decrypt keys. anyone successfully do it on 16299.15?


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 7, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> No problem Ill just use the decryptor but it isnt pulling the new decrypt keys. anyone successfully do it on 16299.15?


The decrypter from the first post? Yeah...that's what I used. I don't remember if I did anything with the decrypt keys. I want to say I didn't. I'd never used it before, so I didn't really know what I was doing at the time. It did work for me though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2017)

decrypter worked for me on the new build just fine


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2017)

Mussels said:


> decrypter worked for me on the new build just fine



Did you run the update key batch or just run it?

EDIT:: got it using esd-decrypter-wimlib-30


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 7, 2017)

Drone said:


> No. This ESD is for those who upgrade from 7/8.1 to 10. But those who want fresh install can decrypt it to ISO. Who cares anyway it works and esd is almost 2 times smaller than iso. *Saves time*/bandwidth/*money *for clients and Microsoft itself.


Not for everyone  For me it's faster to download 4GB ISO, than converting 3GB ESD to ISO


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2017)

You guys need to use those spare rigs and get home WDS active. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 7, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Did you run the update key batch or just run it?


I just did it again to verify my previous statement. Redownloaded the ESD and decrypter from the first post. Ran it without updating the keys. Worked just fine as is. For the record.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> So I did a install with speakers already hooked up, I didn't realize Cortana talks to you during the install now. Scared the crap out of me



I think you need a microphone/webcam for that to activate. But yeah, been around for awhile. Since the beginning of 10's launch, I think?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> You guys need to use those spare rigs and get home WDS active. You're doing it wrong.



provide more info and i shall look into this.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I think you need a microphone/webcam for that to activate. But yeah, been around for awhile. Since the beginning of 10's launch, I think?



Ive done over 100 installs. Never with the speaker hooked up


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Ive done over 100 installs. Never with the speaker hooked up



I do it with the speaker on too, but Cortana never says anything. I've only heard it on my laptop (webcam). I mean, the reason why she speaks is there's an option for voice input for those initial setup options instead of typing.

I think it's a cool feature actually (the voice is very natural sounding).. but I don't use a mic on main PC.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

yeas i see the point. Just freaked me out


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2017)

i've only heard it on laptops as well, i dont have extras like speakers or mics plugged into systems i'm working on


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i've only heard it on laptops as well, i dont have extras like speakers or mics plugged into systems i'm working on



Can we assume that's on a CLEAN Install, because I have speakers (good ones) and my Dirty Install does not play sounds. (I may have Cortana Disabled.)

EDIT: so far 3 Dirty Installs with Disk Cleanup on 2 desktops and 1 laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Can we assume that's on a CLEAN Install, because I have speakers (good ones) and my Dirty Install does not play sounds. (I may have Cortana Disabled.)
> 
> EDIT: so far 3 Dirty Installs with Disk Cleanup on 2 desktops and 1 laptop.



yeah its definitely clean installs only


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

On a huge sidenote, I should try using my Kinect on PC. I get no use out of it on XOne. edit: Err.. if it will even work.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2017)

Just installed the new build on a 4th gen PC and getting a black screen at the final setup step where i should have those privacy toggles


anyone else seen that?

edit: wifi adaptor issue. works fine post install, but cant be inserted during startup. odd, but whatever.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> provide more info and i shall look into this.



sure fire up the free 180 trial of server* 2012R2 or 2016* then you enable the roll WDS (Windows Deployment Services) and put the server on your network. Then you create WIMs from these ISO/ESD images and import them.

Now you can jack into your network and boot the installer using PXE (network booting) assuming your NIC drivers are supported (generally they are and no worries you can always add them!).

Mine looks like this.








When you are booted into an OS selection you get this.






of course as you can see by my scroll bar there are more options. Currently my home WDS server holds XP all the way up to the Fall Creators update of windows 10 and all versions inbetween as well as server in both x64 and x86 flavors.

This is how I and many other companies handle windows deployments at work. With layer 3 Gig switches and fast drives you can do hundreds of PCs and even have them do different OSs. The only limitation is the server. Of course I have home and Biz recommendations for proper setup. but that rabbit hole can get deep. suffice to say it isnt hard AT ALL to setup you just need a spare machine windows server and some WIMs and a wired network. Of course you could use alternatives like FOG but I personally am not a huge fan not that its a bad product just taste and management wise.

My home and my job (after I took over as CIO) has not had a USB install drive or disk in years. When my wife needs an OS reinstall. I just hit boot from network and install what I want. The actual first few steps are screens you've never seen, but after server login and OS selection its the exact same install prompts and menus you are used to.

I dont want to flood the thread or get it off topic but if you or anyone else has any questions about this feel free to ask me! Personal/home WDS is probably the best quality of life improvement iv made to my home network.

Of course these screen shots are from a VM on my machine but its exactly what you would see.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 8, 2017)

I do the same at home as well, WDS is great to setup for home-lab, and even just for the convenience factor as @Solaris17 explained perfectly above. Between my home lab and family workstations (wife, kids, in-laws, relatives, etc.) my WDS server (2012R2 Standard VM) has proven to be a very useful tool indeed. My Linux buddies tout FOG which also works well enough, and I've used plenty of times but overall I find myself going back to WDS in Windows-based environments.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2017)

serious question - why is this advantageous over a USB install? might be simpler if i was doing 10 systems a day, but i might do 2-3 installs a month


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> serious question - why is this advantageous over a USB install? might be simpler if i was doing 10 systems a day, but i might do 2-3 installs a month



I have never Beaten a PXE install time with a usb drive or disk. Even if pxe was ran off of consumer grade gear.

You could get even more creative if you wanted too as well. You could enter Audit mode during install. Install all of the software you want and updates and then sysprep the image.

Once you have sysprepped it you can pull that image into WDS. Then  you could install that image and when you boot your PC it has all of the software etc you would already want.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2017)

Huuuuuuuuuge cumulative update for *Windows 10 1703*  (aka Creators Update) (OS Build *15063.674*)

Download:

KB4041676 x86 569MB

KB4041676 x64 976 MB

Changelog


No updates for Windows 10 1709


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2017)

@Drone



Drone said:


> Huuuuuuuuuge cumulative update for *Windows 10 1703*  (aka Creators Update) (OS Build *15063.674*




Is That "*1703*" a TYPO or should it be 1706?

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> @Drone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@jsfitz54 No it's *1703* (Creators Update was released in March 2017). You confused that with *1607 *(Anniversary Update which was released in Summer 2016).
MS made so many versions of W10, no wonder people are confused lol


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

Is 1709 pretty much "gold" at this point, or do you think I'll have to update a lot even on release day?


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2017)

Drone said:


> No updates for Windows 10 1709



And now there is! The very first update for Windows 10 16299.*19* (Fall Creators Update).

KB4043961 x64 (234 MB)

KB4043961 x86 (99.2 MB)

KB4043961 arm64 (257 MB)


----------



## Eroticus (Oct 14, 2017)

Drone said:


> And now there is! The very first update for Windows 10 16299.*19* (Fall Creators Update).
> 
> KB4043961 x64 (234 MB)
> 
> ...



How do i install it ? there is no .exe (x64)


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> How do i install it ? there is no .exe (x64)




Put downloaded cab in some folder on C: for example C:\updt then run cmd as admin and type

DISM /Online /Add-Package /PackagePath:C:\updt\windows10.0-kb4043961-x64_80d0155096f809a4f4b4092cfec8341f9d8e0cb4.cab

hit enter


----------



## X800 (Oct 21, 2017)

You can also download and install Windows 10 Fall Creators Update from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> my Dirty Install does not play sounds.


When you say "Dirty Install" are you talking about a customized non-standard installation or are you talking about something else?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 1, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> When you say "Dirty Install" are you talking about a customized non-standard installation or are you talking about something else?



Clean Install = Fresh Install, no saved settings or files.  Wipe partitions and start from scratch.

Dirty Install = Installs overtop of existing OS keeping settings and files.  This requires a disk cleanup to remove the old OS which takes up about 20GB, after which there is no "roll-back".  Some other tweaking may be required.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 1, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> How do i install it ? there is no .exe (x64)



This is how I usually get offline installers. They're "msu" files, which are self-contained installers.

Here's x64 (because I'm too lazy to link them all  just search for "KB4043961" if you need others.

https://www.catalog.update.microsof...updateid=bb00df66-ec42-467a-abad-3d64b0f33b5f


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2017)

*KB4048955 x64
*
Latest cumulative Tuesday patch for W10 Fall Creators Update x64 (366 MB)


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 5, 2017)

Download November 30 CU KB4051963 x64 (493.1MB)

Brings system to *16299.98*

List of improvements and fixes found here.

There's a few other November 30 updates too(KB4054022, KB4055237, KB4052342). I'm not sure whether you'd want, or need, to install them as well. But for more info to base your decision on see the links above^^^.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 12, 2017)

Download December 12 CU KB4054517 x64 (510.9MB)

Brings system to *16299.125*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Drone (Dec 20, 2017)

Microsoft re-released Windows 10 Fall Creators Update. It includes all cumulative updates and fixes. Great day for fresh installers

Download refresh AIO build from the opening post.


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 5, 2018)

Download January 3 CU KB4056892 x64 (601.8MB)

Brings system to *16299.192*

List of improvements and fixes found here.(page doesn't want to load with IE, for me anyway, works fine with Edge though)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Download January 3 CU KB4056892 x64 (601.8MB)
> 
> Brings system to *16299.192*
> 
> List of improvements and fixes found here.(page doesn't want to load with IE, for me anyway, works fine with Edge though)



Just installed it. All is working fine still. Intel scrambling to fix there issues on all fronts, haha.


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2018)

*17074* is now on the *Slow Ring*. Lots of fixes and UI changes. Here's what I noticed so far:


Cortana in Settings







*Quiet Hours* overhaul (btw *System* left hand pane is darker now)






*Display* has new option "Fix scaling for apps", *Storage* got new option "Change how we free up space automatically", *Sound* is in Settings now






*Keyboard* is now in Time & language. Language packs are now in the Store






Right-click on *Windows Defender* brings Quick Scan, Update Now and Notification Settings. Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!





Tons of changes for Edge and Cortana but I don't gaf about them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 21, 2018)

As long as ShutUpTen software keeps up with all the updates I will be happy camper. "Apply All" in that software has made life so much nicer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> As long as ShutUpTen software keeps up with all the updates I will be happy camper. "Apply All" in that software has made life so much nicer.


While I haven't switched over full-time, I won't use 10 without ShutUpTen and a few others.


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2018)

KB4058258

x86 364 MB
x64 665 MB

Extremely improtant CU for Windows 10 1709 (OS Build 16299.214)


----------



## Drone (Feb 14, 2018)

Improvements and fixes

KB4074588 CU for Windows 10 *1709* (OS Build 16299.248)

Download x64 (686 MB)

MS released individual patches for all older W10s as well:

Improvements and fixes for Windows 10 Version 1703, Windows 10 Version 1607, Windows 10 Version 1511


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2018)

KB 4090007 x64  fixes Spectre and Meltdown chip bugs

Intel microcode updates for Skylake H/S, 6th Generation Intel Core Processor Family for Windows 10 1709 Build 16299.248


----------



## Drone (Mar 14, 2018)

2018-03 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1709 for x64-based Systems (KB4088776)  703 MB  (OS Build 16299.309)


----------



## Drone (Mar 23, 2018)

March 22, 2018 Windows 10 1709 x64  (OS Build 16299.334)

Improvements and fixes

Download KB4089848


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to upgrade:

Microsoft Windows 10 Spring Creators Update (version 1803 aka RS4, build 17133.1) (March 2018) is out. Download links in the OP. (less than 3 GB)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2018)

took 5-12 minutes to install on the various machines around the house, only one to have an issue was on my 4K HDR screen - had to tap the power button to shut down and reboot at the final end, because it tried to run an incompatible color setup and went black at the final login screen.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 3, 2018)

Not in the mood for ESD fiddling (had ESD ISO in the past and it was a bit problematic for certain things). Any info when proper ISO availability is planned?

Eh, fuck it, I'll just use ESD. My OS needs refreshing anyway so chances I'll reinstall it clean soon is high anyway.

Alright, the Decryptor also allows you to convert install.esd to install.wim, turning ESD package into a regular ISO. Which is nice to know.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2018)

I acquired a windows mixed reality headset (basically a cheapo vive) and support is utterly broken in this latest build - had to rollback to 1703.

Wouldn't even download the required drivers/software. Fortunately the built in rollback feature in 10 took about 2 minutes (seriously, it was fast) and now its working


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 6, 2018)

I've made a clean install of Spring Update. The upgrade had really crappy graphics performance in Killing Floor 2 for some reason. When in trader time without any monsters, mouse was actually way smoother than before. But during combat, framerate goes stupendously low even for GTX 1080Ti, something I wasn't getting with Fall Creators Update. I guess NVIDIA isn't quite up to speed with it yet or something.


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2018)

Yayyy!   Just noticed that in 1803 you can set *GPU affinity* by app/game manually. No more GPU confusion with systems that have integrated and dedicated GPU

win+i -> system -> display -> Graphics Settings (Graphics performance preference) -> Choose an app to set preference -> Browse -> …


----------



## Ramo1203 (Apr 7, 2018)

I upgraded my machine to Spring Creators Update. It went smooth and no errors to report for me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

RS4 has been rock solid stable for me, RS3 had ton of issues. Very nice indeed. Did a clean install two nights ago.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 7, 2018)

@Drone 

Thanks a billion for this, but could you maybe reverse the order so that the latest versions are at the top of the list? Pretty please?


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2018)

Ramo1203 said:


> I upgraded my machine to Spring Creators Update. It went smooth and no errors to report for me.


Yup it's pretty stable! And installs/upgrades much faster than previous versions.




Assimilator said:


> @Drone
> 
> Thanks a billion for this, but could you maybe reverse the order so that the latest versions are at the top of the list? Pretty please?



Done


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't believe how can Windows be so clumsy with regional settings.

If I pick language to be ENGLISH and region to be Slovenia with Slovenian keyboard, how about setting my interface to English, regional settings like time, time format and date format and currency to Slovenian and Euro and keyboard to Slovenian?

It seems like controls on first page of the installation literally lead nowhere because I end up having English interface with 3 different screwups of keyboard configurations, one being EN-SL, one English and one Slovenian for no apparent reason and my time and date formats all messed up in US format. It's absurd. It took them 4 freaking updates that integrated apps like Music, Photos and Calculator don't get localized in my own language despite me wanting to use English interface. I had to hack half of the settings to have everything in English.

I mean, how bloody hard can it be? It's a matter of 3! variables that get stored properly from very first 3 selections of Windows installer. Language, Region and Keyboard. That's all. And they just can't fix it properly. I just don't get it how presumably professional company like Microsoft cannot achieve this. It's mind blowing.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2018)

After testing out the RS4 build, i like everything it changed (the GPU control setting alone is frigging awesome!) except that it broke the VR :/

Had to downgrade half the systems in the house, since its being bounced around (sitting games in the gaming room, standing ones in the lounge, etc)


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Mussels said:


> After testing out the RS4 build, i like everything it changed (the GPU control setting alone is frigging awesome!) except that it broke the VR :/
> 
> Had to downgrade half the systems in the house, since its being bounced around (sitting games in the gaming room, standing ones in the lounge, etc)



What is the GPU control setting you are referring to?


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2018)

Right click on desktop, Display Settings, there is a second option to specify apps that should use full graphic card performance. He probably means that one. You can set either Windows 10 apps or regular Win32 binaries.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Right click on desktop, Display Settings, there is a second option to specify apps that should use full graphic card performance. He probably means that one. You can set either Windows 10 apps or regular Win32 binaries.



this is all it shows for me when i do that... drop down just says universal app... :/ did my win 10 install wrong?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2018)

yeah the option to assign GPUs to a program - having had a dual GPU laptop go to shit in the past because i couldnt control what GPU was used in which title, that feature baked into the OS is amazing


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Mussels said:


> yeah the option to assign GPUs to a program - having had a dual GPU laptop go to shit in the past because i couldnt control what GPU was used in which title, that feature baked into the OS is amazing



should I switch it from classic to universal?


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2018)

Classic just means normal programs and Universal means Win10 apps (the ones you get from Microsoft Store). Select Classic, click Browse and select the game EXE. That's it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 7, 2018)

Is there an ISO build for this update? Not a fan of ESD's.. Converting them is a hit or miss affair.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is there an ISO build for this update? Not a fan of ESD's.. Converting them is a hit or miss affair.



The decryptor actually allows you to turn ESD into a full fledged ISO. Even with install.wim instead of install.esd. Plus you can strip away all editions that you don't need. I only need Home and Pro. One for laptop and one for desktop. It's really easy to use too. It's console tool with simulated interface.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is there an ISO build for this update? Not a fan of ESD's.. Converting them is a hit or miss affair.



there is.  i downloaded ISO with this method, and then used Rufus to mount USB, flawless and 0 issues.



Media Creation Tool

download this and place into root of C drive  products

3) Run Command Prompt As Admin

4) Type CD\ to go back to the root of C:\

5) Type mediacreationtool.exe /selfhost

and then instead of create usb flash drive, choose ISO options.


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> i downloaded ISO with this method, and then used Rufus to mount USB, flawless and 0 issues.



Media creation tool doesn't download iso. It downloads the same esd and convertes it into iso using the same decryption algorithm.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Drone said:


> Media creation tool doesn't download iso. It downloads the same esd and convertes it into iso using the same decryption algorithm.




whats wrong with that? took about 10 mins to download the ISO for me, and Rufus another 5 minutes or so, and 10 min clean install... 0 issues so far.


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> whats wrong with that? took about 10 mins to download the ISO for me, and Rufus another 5 minutes or so, and 10 min clean install... 0 issues so far.


where did I say that it's wrong, that person asked about iso because they didn't like esd and I'm just saying that mct downloads esd and decrypts to iso. Whateeeeeeeva


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 7, 2018)

Drone said:


> saying that mct downloads esd and decrypts to iso. Whateeeeeeeva


So no direct ISO download?


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> So no direct ISO download?


Source iso files are only for MSDN subscribers. If you have an account you can get it from there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 7, 2018)

Drone said:


> Source iso files are only for MSDN subscribers. If you have an account you can get it from there


Gotcha.

EDIT: found this; https://www.itechtics.com/convert-esd-to-iso-easily-using-dism-gui/


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 8, 2018)

Drone said:


> where did I say that it's wrong, that person asked about iso because they didn't like esd and I'm just saying that mct downloads esd and decrypts to iso. Whateeeeeeeva



i misunderstood is all, but whateeeeeeva


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> there is.  i downloaded ISO with this method, and then used Rufus to mount USB, flawless and 0 issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Spring Creators Update already on Media Creation Tool?  Looking over the page, it looks like it is still Fall Creators Update.  I got the impression MCT won't have SCU until at least April 10.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is Spring Creators Update already on Media Creation Tool?  Looking over the page, it looks like it is still Fall Creators Update.  I got the impression MCT won't have SCU until at least April 10.



its up, you just have to use my method from post above. its part of how Microsoft does it slowly at first I think, I have had it for 4-5 days now Official RS4. its rock solid I love it much more than RS3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2018)

Eh?  Media Creation Tool can write a bootable ISO directly to USB.  No need for Rufus or anything else.

I have MCT downloading.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Eh?  Media Creation Tool can write a bootable ISO directly to USB.  No need for Rufus or anything else.
> 
> I have MCT downloading.



yeah it can. i just prefer to use rufus is all because it failed a few times when trying to make USB.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 8, 2018)

RUFUS is weird sometimes. My laptop refused to boot with image made with it. But when I used ZOTAC WinUSB it worked perfectly.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot-Manager-Disk/ZOTAC-WinUSB-Maker.shtml


----------



## Drone (Apr 11, 2018)

Download KB4100375 x64 first CU for 1803


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 11, 2018)

Drone said:


> Download KB4100375 x64 first CU for 1803



ty senpai  ::flaps arms::


----------



## StrayKAT (Apr 11, 2018)

So is that CU more than likely going to be bundled with the official release of 1803?

I'm going to hold off in any case.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 11, 2018)

Windows RS4 launch date cancelled to big bug... maybe we should have waited? LOL

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/mi...ring-update-after-spotting-extensive-bug.html


----------



## StrayKAT (Apr 11, 2018)

I guess that answers my question...


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 11, 2018)

Only big bug I've found is the bricked Core Isolation feature that cannot be turned off once it's enabled. Other than that, everything else seems to work fine.


----------



## Drone (Apr 11, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Windows RS4 launch date cancelled to big bug... maybe we should have waited? LOL
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/mi...ring-update-after-spotting-extensive-bug.html



Lol with so many builds around I always wonder who on earth is gonna test them all. RS3 wasn't super awesome but RS2 was good.


----------



## Hood (Apr 17, 2018)

@Drone, your recent post of 1803 RS4 won't let me do a soft upgrade, because it's a different edition from mine (I have Pro, yours seems to be Home)  It will only let me do a hard reinstall, not keeping apps and files. 
I assume my Windows key won't work with this anyway, and even if it does, I don't want to change to Home Edition.  Any plans to post a Pro version?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2018)

Hood said:


> @Drone, your recent post of 1803 RS4 won't let me do a soft upgrade, because it's a different edition from mine (I have Pro, yours seems to be Home)  It will only let me do a hard reinstall, not keeping apps and files.
> I assume my Windows key won't work with this anyway, and even if it does, I don't want to change to Home Edition.  Any plans to post a Pro version?



we are only about 1 week away from official release, might as well wait at this point


----------



## StrayKAT (Apr 17, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> we are only about 1 week away from official release, might as well wait at this point



Darn.. I thought it'd be released today. A week you say? Oh well. I figured it'd be a on Tuesday though (seems the norm).


----------



## Drone (Apr 17, 2018)

@Hood it's not home, it's all in one

@StrayKAT  Nope, they just released another insider version



> Today, we are releasing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 17134 (RS4) to Windows Insiders in the Fast ring. This build has no new features and includes the fixes from KB4100375 as well as some fixes for general reliability of the OS. As Build 17133 progressed through the rings, we discovered some reliability issues we wanted to fix. In certain cases, these reliability issues could have led to a higher percentage of (BSOD) on PCs for example. Instead of creating a Cumulative Update package to service these issues, we decided to create a new build with the fixes included. This just reinforces that Windows Insiders are critical to helping us find and fix issues before releasing feature updates to all our customers so thank you!



The real thing is delayed


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 17, 2018)

@Drone : Will the new build *17134* require a reinstall?  If I'm on *17133.73* will that get patched to the new version?


----------



## Drone (Apr 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54  If you're on fast ring it will be updated but if not then you might wait till final build or when they push it on the slow ring. You can do a clean install (format) or upgrade from 133 to 134


----------



## Hood (Apr 17, 2018)

Drone said:


> @Hood it's not home, it's all in one


I was going to install it anyway, but my system insists that this image is Windows 10 Home.  Then I tried to set up a clean install, and it says Windows can't be installed on this drive, because it can't boot from it (tried all my drives, same warning).  So something is wrong, I've never had this problem before.  I'll just wait for Windows update and see how that works.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hood said:


> I was going to install it anyway, but my system insists that this image is Windows 10 Home.  Then I tried to set up a clean install, and it says Windows can't be installed on this drive, because it can't boot from it (tried all my drives, same warning).  So something is wrong, I've never had this problem before.  I'll just wait for Windows update and see how that works.



If you download *x64* version into a new folder and also download the *Decrypter *into the same folder *(ALL IN FIRST POST)* then run the Decrypter paying attention to what selections are made ( I believe #1 and #1) then it does all versions.  I then mount the created ISO image to a USB drive using RUFUS to make a bootable drive.

*I think your hangup is in what you are selecting using the Decrypter tool.*


----------



## Hood (Apr 17, 2018)

I figured it out - I didn't notice the decrypter on the first page below all the older esd files, so I used one that I found somewhere else, and it didn't have the options for different Windows editions.  Once I used the right decrypter, everything worked fine to just do the upgrade, keeping files, apps, and settings.  How stupid of me... anyway, it worked perfectly, no bugs noticed.  I've been on a roll with these major updates, no problems at all since the earliest Win10 builds (Threshold 1 & 2).


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hood said:


> I figured it out - I didn't notice the decrypter on the first page below all the older esd files, so I used one that I found somewhere else, and it didn't have the options for different Windows editions.  Once I used the right decrypter, everything worked fine to just do the upgrade, keeping files, apps, and settings.  How stupid of me... anyway, it worked perfectly, no bugs noticed.  I've been on a roll with these major updates, no problems at all since the earliest Win10 builds (Threshold 1 & 2).



Now that you did that update you need to run a CAB file update *SEE POST 345 *and this page:
#345

Download KB4100375 x64 first CU for 1803

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/66170-cab-file-add-install-context-menu-windows-10-a.html

That will get you to *17133.73.*


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 18, 2018)

Drone said:


> Lol with so many builds around I always wonder who on earth is gonna test them all. RS3 wasn't super awesome but RS2 was good.



The 1703 (RS2) release was incompatible with some old machines (desktop & laptop PCs) that have integrated Broadcom 440x 10/100 Ethernet/LAN adapters - and this was a known problem (tenforums topic) (ms answers forum topic), which the RS2 version would hang/freeze on either the startup screen or on the desktop screen.  It took Microsoft several months (with releasing either the KB4032188 or KB4034674 cumulative update for RS2) to fix the "hanging" problem but the RS3 1709 release fully fixed it.

yup the real 1803/1804 release is delayed maybe until either next Tuesday 4/24 or end of April (maybe 4/30)?  I don't mind waiting a little longer.


----------



## Hood (Apr 18, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Now that you did that update you need to run a CAB file update *SEE POST 345 *and this page:
> #345
> 
> Download KB4100375 x64 first CU for 1803
> ...


Thank you.  I had trouble getting the install command on the cab file context menu, had to run a registry file, and still no install command, until I changed the default file association for .cab files , to open with file explorer, not winrar.  All good now.  I'm at 17133.73 now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Drone (Apr 24, 2018)

Cumulative Update for Windows 10  1709  (build 16299.402)

760 MB

KB4093105 x64


----------



## Drone (Apr 26, 2018)

Okay ...

Microsoft Windows 10 Spring Creators Update (version 1803 aka RS4, build 17134.1) (April 2018)

is out, check the op


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

^ Insider Preview


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2018)

wait, so if i update to that i'm stuck on insider?


----------



## Drone (Apr 26, 2018)

Mussels said:


> wait, so if i update to that i'm stuck on insider?


Who says it's insider? It's OEM retail, you can see the link


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2018)

ford said it, i just panicked cause i'm about to install


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

Spring Creators Update is not released for public consumption yet. "build 17134.1" is still Insider Preview.


----------



## Drone (Apr 26, 2018)

@Mussels 
I don't post insider builds here


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes, you do:


FordGT90Concept said:


> I have MCT downloading.


That wasn't official Spring Creators Update.  That was still Fall Creators Update.  What you linked is a release candidate.  Microsoft can still say "nope" and delay it again.

When Spring Creators Update drops, it will get a lot of media coverage.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 26, 2018)

@Drone : You could remove the 17133.1 from the first post, as that was not a final build and 17134.1 supersedes it.

EDIT: 1 laptop and 1 desktop updated.  Seems quicker.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2018)

updated and installed, while it may be a preview build there is no indications of it being insider, or limited in any way.

defaulted to HDR on in windows settings and looked horrible with washed out colors, turning that off looks heaps better. Have no idea why HDR on looks garbage, but HDR off has better colours but its been this way for a while.


----------



## Eroticus (Apr 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes, you do:
> 
> That wasn't official Spring Creators Update.  That was still Fall Creators Update.  What you linked is a release candidate.  Microsoft can still say "nope" and delay it again.
> 
> When Spring Creators Update drops, it will get a lot of media coverage.



He also posted  Fall Creators Update before all the media jumped on the train....


----------



## Drone (Apr 26, 2018)

@jsfitz54  I keep all links for the sake of history, plus they're working


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2018)

Is anybody else having problems downloading the Decrypter in the OP? I thought I'd lost the copy I had. So I've been trying to download it again, and having major problems getting it to work. I've been trying to "save target as" with Edge and IE. And at least 9 times out of 10, with either browser, I can't get it to save as anything but HTML. Which is obviously not of any use. Anyway, I finally got it to work. But it took trying over and over. And then finally having it work for reasons unknown. Then, after all the hassle, I found the copy I thought I'd lost. So it ended up being a total waste of time anyway...

I dunno. There probably isn't an answer. Other than to just use another browser. I'd be curious to know which one though.

EDIT: There is an answer. As I've found a workaround. Left click the link to open the HTML in a new tab. Then go back to the TPU tab and "save target as". It will then be savable as a 7z file. Now I'm thinking that's probably how I finally got it to work before too. Without realizing that's what I'd done.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2018)

Mussels said:


> updated and installed, while it may be a preview build there is no indications of it being insider, or limited in any way.


I don't know what Microsoft calls it but until has been pushed out the door officially, it's unofficial.



Mussels said:


> defaulted to HDR on in windows settings and looked horrible with washed out colors, turning that off looks heaps better. Have no idea why HDR on looks garbage, but HDR off has better colours but its been this way for a while.


Have an HDR monitor?  If you don't HDR should be off.  HDR adds luminocity data to the monitor signal so the monitor can adjust brightness to match the content.  Colors look washed out because the monitor isn't adding extra brightness where necessary to make regions of the display pop.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 27, 2018)

The "April Update" seems to be finished. Anyone managed to grab the package already?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 28, 2018)

I have updated to RS4 on my laptop it runs really good love the design changes and this is here is the first time I am using touch in Windows 10 it's actually oki, and for browsers Brave sucks at touch or at least for me.... Firefox on the other hand just works


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 28, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> The "April Update" seems to be finished. Anyone managed to grab the package already?


I am eager (not excited though) to give it a go, but probably not before several weeks after the launch to avoid the worst bugs.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm running two of the "problematic" Spring Updates on my computers and didn't really see any problems (except the Core Isolation feature which bricks itself after enabling it, not allowing you to disable it again). Just noticed the updated build is available in the first post of this thread. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Drone (Apr 28, 2018)

First CU for Spring Creators Update is out. Updates 17134.1 to 17134.5

And here new features in Windows 10 update


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 28, 2018)

@Drone : No link for 17134.5?

The April 2018 Update will be available as a free download beginning Monday, April 30.
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...-of-your-time-with-the-new-windows-10-update/



> I don't know what Microsoft calls it but until has been pushed out the door officially, it's unofficial."


According to this link and whether or not these have been Insider Preview Builds as @FordGT90Concept contends, I found this link:  https://www.askvg.com/windows-10-redstone4-rs4-changelog/

*Windows 10 Build 10.0.17134 Changelog:*​Build 17134 was the 23rd Insider Preview build of Windows 10 released after Fall Creators Update. It was released on *April 16, 2018*. This new build arrived via new "*RS4*" (RedStone4) development branch.

Bug fixes and general improvements


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 28, 2018)

Yesterday, I don't have Insider enabled.. Well I thought first RS4 17133 was official so I had to update 3x by now..

btw, this official 17134.5 and nv 397.xx  wddm 2.4 driver is a great combo now!
Snappy gui and no minimizing issues yet. I tried 2-3 games that would alt+tab the first time by DSR, and so far it went straight to fullscreen.








Link to this base: https://uup.rg-adguard.net/



Rename the file mentioned bellow: *Windows10.0-KB4135051-x64.cab*

easy context menu to install cab files.. Mine was somehow missing
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/66170-cab-file-add-install-context-menu-windows-10-a.html



__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


And I did a dx9 api bottleneck test @ X3TC

Now it looks much better with wddm 2.4 driver and current 17134.5, I had a few older tests as well and how it progressed/regressed,. So far current RS4+397.xx combo is the best and close to old win8.1 days.


Win8.1 & 580GTX. This one is interesting,  I have exactly the same min fps now with 980Ti..


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_gdr.140221-1952)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 11
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 [4042 MB]    Driver: 9.18.0013.3750
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       4x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   disabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   disabled
   Used Vertexsize:   64 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    98.0 average fps    40.0 minimum fps    224.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    206.3 average fps    82.0 minimum fps    421.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    259.6 average fps    161.0 minimum fps    359.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    118.2 average fps    64.0 minimum fps    235.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 170.5 fps


TH1 & 780GTX


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (10240.th1.150807-2049)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 [4095 MB]    Driver: 10.18.0013.5560
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       4x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   enabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   enabled
   Used Vertexsize:   40 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    87.3 average fps    36.0 minimum fps    207.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    199.7 average fps    72.0 minimum fps    458.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    263.8 average fps    149.0 minimum fps    619.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    113.9 average fps    61.0 minimum fps    218.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 166.2 fps


TH2 & 980TI


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (10586.th2_release_sec.160527-1834)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 10.18.0013.6839
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   2880 x 1620 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       8x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   disabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   disabled
   Used Vertexsize:   64 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    78.1 average fps    35.0 minimum fps    181.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    188.9 average fps    72.0 minimum fps    436.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    232.9 average fps    145.0 minimum fps    443.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 166.6 fps



I had one RS1, but it was just 1st benchmark, was testing minimum fps, since TH2 had the best 40fps, its directdraw singlethreded cpu bottleneck there, by explosion towards the end of the 1st scene.


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (14393.rs1_release.161220-1747)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 21.21.0013.7849
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       4x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   enabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   enabled
   Used Vertexsize:   40 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    57.5 average fps    25.0 minimum fps    127.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 57.5 fps


RS2


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (15063.rs2_release.170317-1834)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 22.21.0013.8541
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1280 x 768 * [32], window
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       NONE
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   enabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   enabled
   Used Vertexsize:   40 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    91.9 average fps    40.0 minimum fps    192.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    192.6 average fps    75.0 minimum fps    432.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    257.5 average fps    152.0 minimum fps    520.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    114.4 average fps    64.0 minimum fps    206.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 164.1 fps


RS3


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (16299.rs3_release.170928-1534)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 23.21.0013.8843
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       4x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   enabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   enabled
   Used Vertexsize:   40 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    85.3 average fps    38.0 minimum fps    195.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    190.7 average fps    73.0 minimum fps    418.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    255.7 average fps    151.0 minimum fps    541.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    113.1 average fps    62.0 minimum fps    208.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 161.2 fps



RS4 leaked 5th April


Spoiler



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (17133.rs4_release.180323-1312)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 23.21.0013.9135
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB




Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       4x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   enabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   enabled
   Used Vertexsize:   40 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    84.0 average fps    37.0 minimum fps    205.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    196.0 average fps    68.0 minimum fps    445.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    257.7 average fps    149.0 minimum fps    584.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    111.6 average fps    59.0 minimum fps    212.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 162.3 fps


RS4 now final and 397 driver


Spoiler: 4xMSAA



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (17134.rs4_release.180410-1804)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 24.21.0013.9740
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB



Spoiler



Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       4x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
   Texture Quality:   high
   Shader Quality:       high
   High Quality Bumpmaps:   enabled
   Environment Mapping:   enabled
   Glow Filter:       enabled
   Ship Color Variations:   enabled
   More Dynamic Lights:   enabled
   Used Vertexsize:   40 bytes



Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    88.1 average fps    39.0 minimum fps    211.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    198.5 average fps    74.0 minimum fps    455.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    267.5 average fps    152.0 minimum fps    611.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    114.7 average fps    62.0 minimum fps    218.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 167.2 fps





Spoiler: 8xMSAA



--------------------------
   X3 - Terran Conflict
--------------------------
Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System:   Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (17134.rs4_release.180410-1804)
DirectX Version:   DirectX 12
Graphics Card Info:   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti [4095 MB]    Driver: 24.21.0013.9740
CPU Info:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Usable System Memory:   16384 MB


Video Settings During Benchmark:
   Screen Resolution:   1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
   Using Shader Profile:   3.0
   Antialias Mode:       8x
   Anisotropic Mode:   16x

Framerates
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Scene "Trade"    88.9 average fps    33.0 minimum fps    209.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Fight"    203.3 average fps    74.0 minimum fps    462.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Build"    264.1 average fps    153.0 minimum fps    600.0 maximum fps
  Scene "Think"    114.9 average fps    62.0 minimum fps    219.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 167.8 fps


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 28, 2018)

Hm, if I run the 17134.1, will it auto update to 17134.5  ? Not in the mood to do it manually again.


----------



## Drone (Apr 28, 2018)

@jsfitz54  KB4135051 isn't on Microsoft Catalog Update yet so no direct links atm only automatic, it's a tiny update, requires restart though


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 28, 2018)

Drone said:


> @jsfitz54  KB4135051 isn't on Microsoft Catalog Update yet so no direct links atm only automatic, it's a tiny update, requires restart though



Got it. All patched.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2018)

I'll just wait two days for the official ISO. Not exactly a long wait.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 29, 2018)

I've just figured out how to fix broken Core Isolation controls (which doesn't allow you to disable it after enabling it). I'll be releasing a tool for that in couple of hours, maybe sooner.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 29, 2018)

Is it me or does the Windows 10 Spring Update feel faster be it the GUI or in performance CPU wise?

So now we have D3DSCache in /AppData/Local?

In other words more Direct 3D caching even though AMD's Radeon drivers have dx cache ,and gl cache. Pretty sure Nvidia has compiled shader caching. How much caching is too much though?


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 29, 2018)

*Windows 10 Core Isolation Control:*
https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2018/04/29/windows-10-core-isolation-control-1-0-released/

This should help mitigate the broken Core Isolation controls. Shame on you Microsoft that you missed such an obvious bug...


----------



## Octopuss (May 1, 2018)

The decrypter doesn't work  
"17134.1 was unexpected at this time."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2018)

April update is on Media Creation Tool now.


----------



## MrGenius (May 1, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> The decrypter doesn't work
> "17134.1 was unexpected at this time."


It worked fine for me when I used it. But it's sort of pointless to use it for the 17134.1 ESD at this point anyway. Since, like he says, you can download an ISO of 17134.1 with the Media Creation Tool. Or, rather, have it download the 17134.1 ESD and create an ISO of it for you. Which, technically speaking, is the correct description of the process. Whatever...same diff.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> April update is on Media Creation Tool now.



that damn media tool keeps failing install for me over the past few attempts. iirc, it began a few months back, i have NO idea why it does it now. it DL's the file fine, it goes all the way through the process (which pisses me off more) then fails @ 99%.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2018)

It has to be ran under an admin account (user account -> run as admin will fail) and I write it to a dedicated 32 GB USB3 drive.   I always use my Server 2012 R2 machine to make them, never had a problem.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It has to be ran under an admin account



my account is the only account, unless win10 has the "built in" Admin account like 7 did. i installed it On the usb drive it was installing win10 to as well, since i thought that was what the resolution i used b4 was, but to no avail 

anyway, i got that "rufus" program, and tried to run it, but the decryption app that is in the OP keeps setting off my A/V.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2018)

Try full formatting the USB drive first to make sure it has no bad sectors?  Also, I wouldn't try to put it on a drive smaller than 16 GB.  The reason why I use a 32 GB is because when I put it on my 120 GB, it partitioned it to 32 GB.

By fail, you're talking MCT or the actual Windows install on a machine?


----------



## RejZoR (May 2, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> my account is the only account, unless win10 has the "built in" Admin account like 7 did. i installed it On the usb drive it was installing win10 to as well, since i thought that was what the resolution i used b4 was, but to no avail
> 
> anyway, i got that "rufus" program, and tried to run it, but the decryption app that is in the OP keeps setting off my A/V.



Exclude it in AV. Or use something less trigger happy. You can also use WinToFlash tool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2018)

Another thing to check is make sure C: has many GB available space.  Everytime I run MCT, I see two hidden $Windows (I think it was) created in C:\


----------



## Octopuss (May 2, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It worked fine for me when I used it. But it's sort of pointless to use it for the 17134.1 ESD at this point anyway. Since, like he says, you can download an ISO of 17134.1 with the Media Creation Tool. Or, rather, have it download the 17134.1 ESD and create an ISO of it for you. Which, technically speaking, is the correct description of the process. Whatever...same diff.
> View attachment 100478


Um, no. The iso you download with the tool contains ESD and not WIM image, so it doesn't help.


----------



## RejZoR (May 2, 2018)

In theory, only difference between ESD and WIM is compression technique, making ESD a lot smaller (but more CPU intense during installation). Also, majority of guides, like for DISM are written for WIM and do not work with ESD. I did see some guides where you can convert ESD to WIM using some built in Windows tool.

You can get WIM images (ISO) from here: http://windowsiso.net/

But they usually take some time to upload them.


----------



## MrGenius (May 2, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Um, no. The iso you download with the tool contains ESD and not WIM image, so it doesn't help.


Seriously? Are you really that clueless?


----------



## RejZoR (May 2, 2018)

If he's using WIM installed OS, ESD version will be problematic for certain things (like when using DISM).


----------



## Octopuss (May 2, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Seriously? Are you really that clueless?


I don't even know what are you talking about, and I don't like your attitude.


----------



## Octopuss (May 5, 2018)

Found a solution: https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...2/memory-and-storage/intel-optane-memory.html


----------



## atanas dimitrov (May 6, 2018)

I am having a issue with this update,. I fallow the steps via windows update, DL the update, shows install. ask me to reboot pc. after reboot its start the update install pc reboot several times. On the last time, I get a message saying" Restoring windows to previous version". Then it takes me back to windows, and i get a message update could not be installed.
In windows update-control panel it shows update waiting for reboot. i click on it and does same thing. after install it restore to previous version. what is going on?
I have disable windows firewall for time being. 
specs
Z97 Pro gamer MB 4790k @4.7 DDR3 2400 RAM Win10 x64 M.2 and SSD.


----------



## Drone (May 6, 2018)

Maaaaaaaaan 1803 is pile of poo

Some people have problems with edge, others with ie, chrome, and other apps. Hangs freezes, crashes. Microsoft says they will fix this crap on *May 8th*

*sigh*

https://www.ghacks.net/2018/05/01/all-the-issues-of-windows-10-version-1803-you-may-run-into/
https://windowsreport.com/windows-10-april-update-pc-freezes/
https://windowsreport.com/windows-10-april-update-pc-freeze/
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...s-and-timeouts-after-windows-10-april-update/
https://www.windowslatest.com/2018/05/03/how-to-fix-freezing-issues-in-windows-10-april-2018-update/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 7, 2018)

Can't say I've really had any problems.


----------



## MrGenius (May 7, 2018)

Yeah...I've been getting random crashes(1-3 times a day) while using Edge. I also spent like a day and a half trying to figure out what/why/how the (Recovery Partition) is now an (OEM Partition). Did a bunch of update, downdate, update again, and clean installs to try and figure out what's up with that. Conclusion: Because it just is. And it doesn't really matter what it's called. It's the same thing either way. DISKPART still says its Type is Recovery anyway. So whateva. I guess I don't care that much. As long as it's still good for what it's good for(and it appears as though it still is). I just don't like the word "OEM" associated with my totally non-OEM retail Windows 10 Pro install. But I haven't found a way to do anything about it. So it is what it is I suppose... 

Disk Management 1709





Disk Management 1803


----------



## Hood (May 7, 2018)

@MrGenius - when you build a system, you are the OEM - it's a one-off prototype.  Basically you're one person doing what normally takes a whole company, like Dell or HP.


----------



## MrGenius (May 7, 2018)

That may be true. But there's supposed to be a difference between what's labeled as a "Recovery Partition" and what's labeled as an "OEM Partition". A "Recovery Partition" is supposed to be relatively small(< 1GB), and just be a convenient place to hold the Windows RE(Recovery Environment). Basically, just so the OS can run automatic startup repairs without needing to load anything from the installation media. An "OEM Partition" is, typically, relatively much larger(> 1GB), and is put there by actual OEMs(Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc.) so that the entire OS can be restored to factory settings, without needing to use the installation media. And an "OEM Partition" doesn't also hold the Windows RE. So if there's an "OEM Partition" there's also, technically, still a need for a "Recovery Partition". Because they're not supposed to be the same thing. Hence the different names. That's the way it's always been anyway. I don't know what they've decided to do now. But it doesn't make much sense. I hope it's something that gets put back the way it was. Because it's just going to lead to confusion otherwise. I'm sure I'm not the only one scratching his head and wondering W T F is this all about?


----------



## RejZoR (May 7, 2018)

OEM Partition or Recovery partition is the same thing, they just call it differently now it seems. OEM Partition or Recovery Partition have the same function, restore factory system. It's only used by OEM's like HP, Dell and the likes. It's kinda redundant if you use a Refresh Function, plus Refresh doesn't restore all the OEM garbage.

I usually refresh such systems, delete the OEM partition and extend the normal one to gain some extra space.


----------



## Octopuss (May 7, 2018)

Is there any point in recovery partition when I have homebuilt computer?


----------



## RejZoR (May 7, 2018)

There is no 3rd dedicated recovery partition when you're installing Windows 10 yourself.


----------



## atanas dimitrov (May 7, 2018)

so what to do after DL this, i do not want lose any data, i just want update to 1083, however i cannot, after install and reboot, it says restoring to previous version.


----------



## MrGenius (May 8, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Is there any point in recovery partition when I have homebuilt computer?


For the convenience of not having to use the installation media for startup repairs. But you should be able to use your installation media to do whatever the recovery partition does(including startup repairs). AFAIK. I could be wrong about that though.


RejZoR said:


> There is no 3rd dedicated recovery partition when you're installing Windows 10 yourself.


I'm not sure if I follow you there. But if you clean install Windows 10 there will be at least 3 partitions.

(EFI System Partition)
(Primary Partition)
(Recovery/OEM Partition)
If you install from an OEM installation media there might(should?) be 4 partitions. Since there might(should?) be a Recovery partition and an OEM partition.




Back on topic...

Download May 8 CU  KB4103721 x64 (326.5MB)

Brings system to *17134.48*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## RejZoR (May 8, 2018)

Don't mix up Windows Recovery partition with THE Recovery partition by OEM. One is always in front, OEM ones are at the end. You don't seriously believe those 350MB holds entire system backup and all the crap OEM's bundle with laptops? This recovery partition only holds basics to make system bootable and I think some partition information for partition recovery. And that's it.





First two are basically system recovery partitions, C: and D: are user partitions (although C: holds some system data like Windows itself).


----------



## MrGenius (May 24, 2018)

Download May 23 CU KB4100403 x64 (426.7MB)

Brings system to *17134.81*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 12, 2018)

Download June 12 CU KB4284835 x64 (533.3MB)

Brings system to *17134.112*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Drone (Jun 27, 2018)

KB4338853 Servicing stack update for Windows 10 v1803 x64 - June 26 (13.1 MB)
There are no prerequisites for installing this update.
You don't have to restart the computer after you apply this update.
This update doesn't replace a previously released update.

Cumulative Update KB4284848 Windows 10 v1803 Build *17134.137* x64 - June 26 (633 MB)

*Improvements and fixes
*
This update includes quality improvements. No new operating system features are being introduced in this update. Key changes include:


Addresses an issue that causes the Video Settings HDR streaming calibration slider to stop working. This is caused by a conflict with the panel brightness intensity settings configured by certain OEMs.
Addresses streaming compatibility issues with certain live TV streaming content providers.
Addresses an issue where media content previously generated by Media Center doesn't play after installing the Windows 10 April 2018 update.
Addresses an issue in which SmartHeap didn't work with UCRT.
Addresses performance regression in App-V, which slows many actions in Windows 10.
Addresses an issue that causes Appmonitor to stop working at logoff if the Settingstoragepath is set incorrectly.
Addresses an issue that causes Appmonitor to stop working at logoff, and user settings are not saved.
Addresses an issue where client applications running in a container image don't conform to the dynamic port range.
Addresses an issue where the DNS server might stop working when using DNS Query Resolution Policies with a "Not Equal" (NE) condition.
Addresses an issue with T1 and T2 custom values after configuring DHCP failover.
Addresses an issue that causes the latest versions of Google Chrome (67.0.3396.79+) to stop working on Cobalt devices.
Addresses issues with the Remote Desktop client where pop-up windows and drop-down menus don't appear and right-clicking doesn't work properly. These issues occur when using remote applications. Before installing this update, read KB4340846, “The Remote Desktop Services ActiveX control (mstscax.dll) does not match the version of the client shell”.
Addresses an issue that causes a connection failure when a Remote Desktop connection doesn’t read the bypass list for a proxy that has multiple entries.
Addresses an issue that may cause Microsoft Edge to stop working when it initializes the download of a font from a malformed (not RFC compliant) URL.
Addresses an issue where some users may receive an error when accessing files or running programs from a shared folder using the SMBv1 protocol. The error is "An invalid argument was supplied".
Addresses an issue that causes Task Scheduler tasks configured with an S4U logon to fail with the error "ERROR_NO_SUCH_LOGON_SESSION/STATUS_NO_TRUST_SAM_ACCOUNT".
*Important* 
If you install from Microsoft Update catalog then install servicing stack update (KB4338853) before installing latest cumulative update.


----------



## Drone (Jul 10, 2018)

New Windows is out. Refresh download link in the OP


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 11, 2018)

New CU today too..

Download July 10 CU KB4338819 x64 (676.6MB)

Brings system to 17134.165

List of improvements and fixes found here.

Here's the download link for the new servicing stack update KB4343669 x64 (13.3MB)

Install before the latest cumulative update.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 11, 2018)

Drone said:


> New Windows is out. Refresh download link in the OP


How did you find this? It appears to be Microsoft-made, considering the link. Do they actually release updated images?
I presume it's just with all the updates already integrated, or is there anything more to it?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes they do release actual images based on This Spring and Fall updates. Just pretty sure it's on the Windows 10 MEDIA Program as well


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 13, 2018)

Do they release the refreshed images in different languages too?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a Windows 10 Pro N key, will these downloads still work for me? Or is N special?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Do they release the refreshed images in different languages too?


I'm pretty sure the images have languages as well or you can select yours with the Windows MEDIA Tool 



lynx29 said:


> I have a Windows 10 Pro N key, will these downloads still work for me? Or is N special?


*LINK*


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 13, 2018)

What you get from the Media Creation Tool will be a non-refreshed version of the original Spring/April 2018 Update(1803 Build 17134.1). It's basically the same as the refreshed version(1803 Build 17134.112), it just doesn't have any cumulative update(s) pre-installed. But neither version will be fully up to date. There are newer CUs for even the refreshed version. The latest is 1803 Build 17134.165.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 13, 2018)

Actually, the Media creation tool *does* download the latest build now.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2018)

Just to note to All just because it's the Latest Build *Doesn't Mean it has All the Latest Updates pre-installed! It's Your Job to do that  at first with Windows 10

Updates such as Defender updates, Windows cumulative updates, Etc.

Updates for 1803 and this year so far *LINK*


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 15, 2018)

That's weird, what does the latest build have different then?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 15, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> That's weird, what does the latest build have different then?


As mentioned in a youtuber video *HERE*. He states MS is actually making another version. If you look in the lounge thread you'll find my recent post. Just most these features they add I don't even use. Which is why I'm going back to 7 on my other pc


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 15, 2018)

1803 is not getting any new features unless I missed something. Only the next version does, but I am not using any dev builds or whatever is it called.


----------



## Hood (Jul 15, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> 1803 is not getting any new features unless I missed something. Only the next version does, but I am not using any dev builds or whatever is it called.


Just a bunch of things for IT pros, mostly privacy and security enhancements, nothing exciting.  https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/whats-new/whats-new-windows-10-version-1803


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 16, 2018)

Download July 16 CU KB4345421 x64 (678.2MB)

Brings system to *17134.167*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Drone (Jul 25, 2018)

July 24 CU

Brings system to *17134.191*

KB4340917 x64 (713 MB)

Changelog here


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 14, 2018)

August 14 CU

Brings system to *17134.228* 

KB4343909 x64  (735 MB)

Changelog here


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 14, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> August 14 CU
> 
> Brings system to *17134.228*
> 
> ...



From the looks of it, this one is addressing the horrible performance degradation on my Stoney Ridge A9 APU. Need to check it out...


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 31, 2018)

Download August 30 CU KB4346783 x64 (748.8MB)

Brings system to *17134.254* 

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 11, 2018)

September 11 CU

Brings system to *17134.285*

KB4457128  x64 (755 MB)

Changelog here


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 17, 2018)

September 17 CU

Brings system to *17134.286*

KB4464218   x64 (757 MB)

Changelog here


----------



## Drone (Sep 22, 2018)

September 20-21, 2018 CU

KB4458469  x64 (767 MB) for Windows 10 RS4 (aka 1803)

Brings system to 17134.*319*

This update is huge and badass, changelog here

Lol now we have three CU in 1 week?!

Done. Such a huuuuuuuge update installed in no time 

















Everything's smooth


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 22, 2018)

Any indications on a probable release candidate for Oct update?


----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2018)

Redstone 5 (aka 1809) is out. AIO retail links added to the OP.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2018)

It should pop up in Windows Updates?


----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2018)

Just installed on brand new Asus ROG laptop. Everything's superb


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 25, 2018)

Drone said:


> Just installed on brand new Asus ROG laptop. Everything's superb




All seems well on X58 i970.  Took longer to update.
I like the DARK THEME!
Waiting to do install cleanup.


----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> All seems well on X58 i970.  Took longer to update.
> I like the DARK THEME!
> Waiting to do install cleanup.


Yup dark theme is awesome!
Clean install takes the same amount of time like it was for rs4 even though rs5 iso is smaller than rs4


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks again for the thread update @Drone, I appreciate you taking the time. I was watching the October update over on Neowin.


----------



## Hood (Sep 25, 2018)

My Z97 Desktop running perfect, also like the dark theme.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 26, 2018)

Drone said:


> Redstone 5 (aka 1809) is out. AIO retail links added to the OP.



How in the heck do you install these "ESD" files?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 26, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> How in the heck do you install these "ESD" files?



Make a new Folder (location of choice)
Put ESD file in folder.
Put ESD Extractor in same folder and unzip ((see Page 1 end of first post.)
*SEE SPOILER (1st post)*





Script in green will run and ISO will be created into that same folder
Choice 1
Choice 1
Use RUFUS to make bootable USB drive and select the ISO image from your new folder
Rufus will convert ISO so it is bootable like a CD
Make sure Rufus is set to correct parameters (new default is GPT (or MBR) which correlates to next window choice BIOS or UEFI

I selected MBR and BIOS.

Run Windows .exe off USB drive


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 26, 2018)

I assume a person has to have 7Z installed?


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 26, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> I assume a person has to have 7Z installed?


How do you not have 7-Zip installed? Anyway...yeah. Or you can use WinRAR. Or whatever...I don't know what else.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2018)

What's the difference installing the 1809 from the link posted by @Drone and installing it from Windows Insider?


----------



## Drone (Sep 26, 2018)

@biffzinker  you're welcome!

@stinger608  see OP spoilers. esd->wim or iso is pretty straightforward like @jsfitz54 said.
7zip is free (and has portable version if you don't want to install), and like @MrGenius said if you have winrar you can extract with it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2018)

Drone said:


> @Knoxx29 difference between 17763.1 insider and this rtm version:
> insider version will later install other new insider versions, but rtm will only upgrade to stable final versions, skipping all versions inbetween



In October the 1809 stable final version update will automatically pop up in Windows update and from there i can install it, Insider wont install other new insider versions if it is stopped.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 26, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> In October the 1809 stable final version update will automatically pop up in Windows update and from there i can install it, Insider wont install other new insider versions if it is stopped.



When this link UPDATES to October, you'll be good to go:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Hood (Sep 26, 2018)

Besides the explorer dark mode, what are the exciting major changes in Rs5?  Any worthwhile gaming mode stuff?


----------



## Drone (Sep 26, 2018)

Hood said:


> Besides the explorer dark mode, what are the exciting major changes in Rs5?  Any worthwhile gaming mode stuff?


See here:

https://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-redstone-5-changelog
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-insider/at-home/whats-new-wip-at-home


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 27, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> When this link UPDATES to October, you'll be good to go:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10



most likely October 2
https://news.softpedia.com/news/win...-ready-could-launch-on-october-2-522893.shtml


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 1, 2018)

September 26 CU * 1803*

*SPECIAL NOTATION
This is to fix the previous .319 update that had errors:
Note *This update has been* re-released* because of a missing solution. If you installed build 17134.319, please install this newer version of OS build 17134.320.

Brings system to *17134.320 *

KB4458469  x64 (767.3 MB)

Changelog here


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 2, 2018)

*NOW LIVE 1809*

*https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10*

*MEDIA CREATION TOOL NOW FIXED.*

*EDIT: Same version as in 1st post:  17763.1*


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> *NOW LIVE 1809*
> 
> *https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10*
> 
> *MEDIA CREATION TOOL NOW FIXED.*




thank you for this, downloading it now!

redstone 5 just went live today, you are correct!

@FordGT90Concept @R-T-B 

clean install time boys!!!


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 2, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> thank you for this, downloading it now!
> 
> redstone 5 just went live today, you are correct!
> 
> ...



Damn it - last time it was a clean install, I lost heaps of progs and games and it took me days to get my system sorted.

Might have to pass on this one if it's a Clean Install only.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2018)

Fangio1951 said:


> Damn it - last time it was a clean install, I lost heaps of progs and games and it took me days to get my system sorted.
> 
> Might have to pass on this one if it's a Clean Install only.



its not clean install only lol.... they never have been clean install only... I just do clean installs because i have fiber internet and it literally takes me 20 minutes max to do a full clean install.  /shrug


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 2, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> its not clean install only lol.... they never have been clean install only... I just do clean installs because i have fiber internet and it literally takes me 20 minutes max to do a full clean install.  /shrug


Many thanks for the clarification.

cheers


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 2, 2018)

I almost thought they weren't doing it today. I had my computer ready for an upgrade.. then got bored and neatly redid all of my cable management. I suck at this. Finally finished and .. the update is here.

Kind of a strange hour to release it, but whatever.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 3, 2018)

Also just Downloading the MS Creation Tool to Download the Latest .ISO x1809

Just happy how fast MS is now on updating their Update Sever...​


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 10, 2018)

*1809  CU*
*October 9, 2018—KB4464330 (OS Build 17763.55)*


*Addresses an issue where an incorrect timing calculation may prematurely delete user profiles on devices subject to the "Delete user profiles older than a specified number of day” group policy.*
Security updates to Windows Kernel, Microsoft Graphics Component, Microsoft Scripting Engine, Internet Explorer, Windows Storage and Filesystems, Windows Linux, Windows Wireless Networking, Windows MSXML, the Microsoft JET Database Engine, Windows Peripherals, Microsoft Edge, Windows Media Player, and Internet Explorer.
KB4464330 x64 (82 MB)

Changelog here


----------



## Drone (Oct 12, 2018)

Some users (HP, Dell) are reporting BSOD with the latest CU KB4464330 (build 17763.55)

MS said they gonna fix it

https://www.neowin.net/news/users-are-reporting-bsods-with-the-with-latest-patch-for-windows-10
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ate-bsod/ee2ca1bc-b98f-4e1f-9fea-e0803b6766c9


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 12, 2018)

Drone said:


> Some users (HP, Dell) are reporting BSOD with the latest CU KB4464330 (build 17763.55)
> 
> MS said they gonna fix it
> 
> ...




regarding that, check out this recent ZDNet article:
https://www.zdnet.com/article/more-...oes-hp-users-report-bsod-after-tuesday-patch/


----------



## Drone (Oct 12, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> regarding that, check out this recent ZDNet article:
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/more-...oes-hp-users-report-bsod-after-tuesday-patch/



HP devices may experience blue screen error WDF_VIOLATION after installing HP keyboard driver (version 11.0.3.1).

Microsoft removed the driver from Windows Update to reduce the number of devices affected.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-blue-screen-error-wdf-violation-after-instal


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 21, 2018)

Has 1809 been re-released by Microsoft yet or did they pull it with no known time? I'd like to do a clean install of the fixed version, is out yet or no?


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 21, 2018)

The fixed version isn't out yet...AFAIK.

But if you're wanting to do a clean install of 1809, just use the ESD from post #1 or download the .iso from here. Then patch it with KB4464330.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 22, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> The fixed version isn't out yet...AFAIK.
> 
> But if you're wanting to do a clean install of 1809, just use the ESD from post #1 or download the .iso from here. Then patch it with KB4464330.



I have to wait for fixed version because I need the Media Pack for Windows N version.  lol


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 24, 2018)

Download October 24 CU KB4462933 x64 (782.3MB)

Brings system to *17134.376*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2018)

Windows 10 19H1 build 18272 ISO images are up for download.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 13, 2018)

Download November 13 CU KB4467702 x64 (785.0MB)

Brings system to *17134.407*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2018)

Microsoft re-released October update. Download refresh build from the opening post.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 13, 2018)

*For those already on 1809, this KB updates OS, no need to reinstall.
Received via patch Tuesday regular updates.*

*November 13, 2018—KB4467708 (OS Build 17763.134)*
*https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4467708/windows-10-update-kb4467708*


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 30, 2018)

Download November 27 CU KB4467682 x64 (794.7MB)

Brings system to *17134.441*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

you may find this article useful, if you are user of pro, education or enterprise versions...there are newer baselines, but I personally don't trust them as they set stuff like you can't use removable drives without bitlocker on, and I doubt that belongs to microsoft politics...you can also get scm, but it will install a lot of bloat...basically th2 from this page should be sufficient for most users...unpack the zip, go to scripts menu and execute the cmd file inside to install...it comes with lgpo.exe, no need for external download like with newer baselines...

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...iance-manager-scm-baseline-download-help.aspx


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2018)

Finally! Proper Cumulative Update for 1809. Brings system to *17763.168*

KB4469342 x64 (123 MB)


----------



## Drone (Dec 11, 2018)

Cumulative Update for 1809. Brings system to *17763.194*

KB4471332 x64 ~ 120 MB

Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.7.2 for Windows 10 version 1809

KB4470502 x64 > 50 MB


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 11, 2018)

Download December 11 CU for *1803* KB4471324 x64 (799.0MB)

Brings system to *17134.471*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 11, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Download December 11 CU for 1803 KB4471324 x64 (799.0MB)
> 
> Brings system to *17134.471*
> 
> List of improvements and fixes found here.


hi MrGenius,

Isn't your version 17134.471 above less than Drone's version 17763.194 in posting above yours ??

regards


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 11, 2018)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi MrGenius,
> 
> Isn't your version 17134.471 above less than Drone's version 17763.194 in posting above yours ??
> 
> regards




You need to read more closely: 2 concurrent builds, 180*3 *and 180*9*.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 11, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> You need to read more closely: 2 concurrent builds, 180*3 *and 180*9*.


hi - Ooops, sorry - didn't realise.

regards


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 19, 2018)

*1809* CU: December 19  *KB4483235*

Brings *1809* to *17763.195  *(notation: Security update to Internet Explorer.)

*Download* 119.3MB


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 20, 2018)

Security update to IE? What? What IE? There is no IE in Windows 10. Do they mean Edge?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Security update to IE? What? What IE? There is no IE in Windows 10. Do they mean Edge?


----------



## sixor (Dec 20, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Security update to IE? What? What IE? There is no IE in Windows 10. Do they mean Edge?


LOL

windows 10 has 2 browsers

people, just use msmg and lite your ISOS, YUCK using a stock ISO


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

Mozilla Firefox over here.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 112954


Jesus, what are they smoking over there???


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 20, 2018)

Octopuss said:


> Jesus, what are they smoking over there???



IE is retained as a "legacy browser" for sites that need legacy crap like ActiveX or what have you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 112954


Actually, IE is present on Windows 10. If you go into Program Files and Program Files X86 folder you'll find it there plain as day.



R-T-B said:


> IE is retained as a "legacy browser" for sites that need legacy crap like ActiveX or what have you.


On the system's I build/work/own, it gets deleted.


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2018)

I'll keep an eye on this thread, subbed  

I wonder if I can finally get 1809 installed as been having a few issues with the auto update version...


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jan 4, 2019)

phill said:


> I'll keep an eye on this thread, subbed
> 
> I wonder if I can finally get 1809 installed as been having a few issues with the auto update version...



hi m8,

I've been holding off doing this update due to all the problems in the previous versions, until now.

Did the update from 1803 to 1809 - 17763.195 on my test pc and all went fine.

Didn't loose any files or receive any errors = seems to be ok.

I'll give it a few more days of testing before updating all the other pc's.

regards


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2019)

Still no update yet @Fangio1951 but it's working so I'm not going to upset anything for the moment!   Glad you're updating went well!


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jan 7, 2019)

phill said:


> Still no update yet @Fangio1951 but it's working so I'm not going to upset anything for the moment!   Glad you're updating went well!


hi,

Have completed testing and finished v1809 updates on all remaining pc's without any problems.

FYI - the wait was worth it = thanks to the heads up, regarding various problems, on this thread.

Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2019)

*1809**  January 8, 2019  CU **KB4480116** (OS Build 17763.253)*

*Download  121MB*


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

I might see if I can get 1809 patch installed via a fresh build, might be the only way it will install on my system, so I'm sure I've a spare SSD floating about somewhere, I'll give it a try this weekend I think.  

I haven't tried it since, but I did have some patches apply last night but I'm not sure what they are/where.  That's the only problems with the auto updates, I'm never sure what is getting installed which is rather annoying....


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> *1809**  January 8, 2019  CU **KB4480116** (OS Build 17763.253)*
> 
> *Download  121MB*



Plus

*Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.7.2 for Windows 10 version 1809 and Windows Server 2019 x64*

Download *KB4480056 x64* (56.2 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 19, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> *1809**  January 8, 2019  CU **KB4480116** (OS Build 17763.253)*
> 
> *Download  121MB*



this KB4480116 update is now integrated into newly refreshed 1809 ESD/ISO media.
The Win10 v1809 media creation tool now downloads Win10 build 17763.253 (see this MDL forum thread)


----------



## Drone (Jan 19, 2019)

January refresh build's esd added to the op


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2019)

KB4476976 (January 22)

Brings system to 17763.292

Download KB4476976 x64 (> 137 MB) [Requires a restart to finish installing]

KB4481031 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.7.2 for Windows 10 1809

Download x64 (~60 MB)

*Known issues*
After installing KB4476976, users won't be able to load a webpage in Microsoft Edge with a local IP address.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2019)

Drone said:


> *Known issues*
> After installing KB4476976, users won't be able to load a webpage in Microsoft Edge with a local IP address.


Solution; Don't use Edge.


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 24, 2019)

Great. Installed this update...and now they want to pester me about not using Windows Hello.






I don't even have a web cam or a fingerprint whatchamacallit on my PC. So how's that supposed to work? I need to go buy that crap and install it now so you'll get off my case? What a bunch of BS!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Great. Installed this update...and now they want to pester me about not using Windows Hello.



You don't have to, click dismiss.


Here is mine and i have never used Windows Hello


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 24, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> You don't have to, click dismiss


It's the having to click dismiss that bothers me. I already have to click dismiss every time I turn my computer on because I refuse to enable UAC. Also BS!!! Now this too?! I'm on my last nerve with this shit already!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I already have to click dismiss every time I turn my computer on because I refuse to enable UAC



That is weird because i have dismissed it just one and never appeared again



MrGenius said:


> I refuse to enable UAC



I have UAC disabled and no issues


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> It's the having to click dismiss that bothers me. I already have to click dismiss every time I turn my computer on because I refuse to enable UAC. Also BS!!! Now this too?! I'm on my last nerve with this shit already!!!


We feel you, we feel you.



Knoxx29 said:


> I have UAC disabled and no issues


Some configurations still nag the user. The Home versions are especially guilty of this.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Some configurations still nag the user. The Home versions are especially guilty of this.



I didn't know that.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2019)

This thread has all the windows experts

Anyone know how to stop the popups nagging me for having disabled windows firewall? its been annoying me for a few builds of 10 now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mussels said:


> This thread has all the windows experts
> 
> Anyone know how to stop the popups nagging me for having disabled windows firewall? its been annoying me for a few builds of 10 now


As long as you have another/replacement firewall installed it shouldn't nag you. Otherwise, it will nag just like it does when removing Defender. Haven't found a way to stop the nags except to turn off notifications entirely.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2019)

bugger, i dont WANT a local firewall - thats what my routers are for


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mussels said:


> bugger, i dont WANT a local firewall - thats what my routers are for


Router firewalls are robust, true. But a local firewall can keep your system more secure/safer from the inside.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2019)

Mussels said:


> bugger, i dont WANT a local firewall - thats what my routers are for



That's a bad mindset IMHO. If I've learned anything with my time in IT it's to never rely on one solution. Redundancy is key to protection, data, backups, sources, etc.

Windows firewall isn't hard to work with either. Only time I'll disable is if I'm diagnosing a network issue to verify if that's where traffic is stopping or not, then to add the port needed. 

If you're having issues with Windows firewall, we should start a thread for that and getcha fixed up. But please reconsider enabling it. Especially if you have a home grade router... That'll go further off-topic. But in this case 2 is better than 1. 




lexluthermiester said:


> We feel you, we feel you.
> 
> 
> Some configurations still nag the user. The Home versions are especially guilty of this.



Yep, though Pro doesn't seem as sensitive or consistent at least...some do, some don't...or maybe I've upgraded so many I stopped paying attention lol. 

Home versions all have that I've seen, which are few and far between.


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2019)

*KB4487044* Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1809 (RS5)  

Brings system to OS Build *17763.316*

Download x64 (139 MB)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

Drone said:


> *KB4487044* Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1809 (RS5)
> 
> Brings system to OS Build *17763.316*
> 
> Download x64 (139 MB)


Not wanting to create drama, the question bares asking though; Have they got everything sorted out now?


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not wanting to create drama, the question bares asking though; Have they got everything sorted out now?


What do you mean? Anything specific? Because "Everything" can't be solved, every machine has its unique problems and there's no perfect OS or machine


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

Drone said:


> What do you mean? Anything specific? Because "Everything" can't be solved, every machine has its unique problems and there's no perfect OS or machine


Was referring to the major issues that were causing Microsoft to pull the update after release.


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Was referring to the major issues that were causing Microsoft to pull the update after release.


Ahh that was solved month ago in _17763.253  build_


----------



## Drone (Feb 21, 2019)

*KB4482887* Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1809 (RS5)  

 Brings system to OS Build *17763.346*

 Download x64 (151 MB)








If you don't wanna be a lab rat then MS said 'see you next Tuesday' (literally) lol


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 28, 2019)

Drone said:


> *KB4482887* Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1809 (RS5)
> 
> Brings system to OS Build *17763.346*
> 
> Download x64 (151 MB)



here are the x86/32bit and ARM64 versions of KB4482887, which Drone forgot to mention

edit 3/1: MSU links to KB4482887 (officially released March 1)

[x86/32bit]  [x64/64bit]  [ARM64]


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 2, 2019)

Download March 1 CU for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.7.2 for Windows 10, version 1809 KB4486553 x64 (64.5MB)

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2019)

*KB4492978* Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1809 (RS5)  

 Brings system to OS Build *17763.349*

Download x64 (151 MB) on disk c and run this command

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4492978-x64_7df99ea030f3a6f1a31c5b3171dee05d806e5dff.cab


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2019)

Drone said:


> Download x64 (151 MB) on disk c and run this command
> 
> dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4492978-x64_7df99ea030f3a6f1a31c5b3171dee05d806e5dff.cab


Or download it to Downloads(or wherever) and add "Install" to the context menu for CAB files. Then right click on the CAB file and left click "Install this update".


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2019)

Drone said:


> *KB4492978* Cumulative Update for Windows 10 version 1809 (RS5)
> 
> Brings system to OS Build *17763.349*
> 
> ...





MrGenius said:


> Or download it to Downloads(or wherever) and add "Install" to the context menu for CAB files. Then right click on the CAB file and left click "Install this update".




you probably should avoid that update. it ruins gaming performance.  

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/windows-10-kb4482887-update-can-degrade-graphics-perf-gaming.html


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> you probably should avoid that update. it ruins gaming performance.



No, the cab I posted is *KB4492978*. In fact, it completely overrides KB4482887 (see installed updates table).


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2019)

Drone said:


> No, the cab I posted is *KB4492978*. In fact, it completely overrides KB4482887 (see installed updates table).




hmm i keep getting an error occurred every time i run the command to try and install it. eh, oh well I will just wait for it to hit microsoft catalog im in no rush


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 12, 2019)

Download March 12 CU KB4489899 x64 (153.2MB)

Brings system to *17763.379*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Edwired (Mar 12, 2019)

That update you posted there cant install it on my pc for some reason it keeps erroring out in update even downloaded the standalone verion same problem i tried the sfc no problem there then tried the dism that keeps saying nothing is found or something like that doing my head in lately


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2019)

Edwired said:


> That update you posted there cant install it on my pc for some reason it keeps erroring out in update even downloaded the standalone verion same problem i tried the sfc no problem there then tried the dism that keeps saying nothing is found or something like that doing my head in lately



It might be blocked on your hardware for one reason or another


----------



## Edwired (Mar 13, 2019)

No i decided to use the windows upgrade advsior it told me it needs to get updates then it done inplace upgrade then it working again as i had to restall windows 10 pro because parts of the operating system broke during some update during the weekend. So no harm in refreshing the operating system


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 28, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Download March 12 CU KB4489899 x64 (153.2MB)
> 
> Brings system to *17763.379*
> 
> List of improvements and fixes found here.



new 1809/RS5 refresh ESDs/ISOs are out that now contain build 17763.379.

edit: I ran the win10 v1809 media creation tool and it now downloads build 17763.379 (1809 + KB4489899 CU)

and 1809 has just been released to the SAC channel today:
https://docs.microsoft.com/windows/windows-10/release-information


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2019)

*1809 CU:  **April 2, 2019—KB4490481 (OS Build 17763.404)*

164.4MB : Here

*B*ig list, info here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4490481/windows-10-update-kb4490481


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

Does it have a fix/break list of what the patch does??   Still running 1803...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Does it have a fix/break list of what the patch does??   Still running 1803...



Can you see / view the link at the bottom?


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Can you see / view the link at the bottom?



Sure can but doesn't tell me what it breaks??


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Still running 1803...


#metoo

I'm just waiting for new Ryzens, can't be arsed with reinstalling the OS until then


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Sure can but doesn't tell me what it breaks??



Your kneecaps if you keep asking!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Your kneecaps if you keep asking!



It must require a hardware upgrade then


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 4, 2019)

phill said:


> It must require a hardware upgrade then



BIG BRASS B----!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

Just trying to have a giggle sir, nothing more too it  
In fairness, that's what you do require for some Win 10 updates !!  Thank you for taking it in the way it was meant


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 9, 2019)

*1809* *April 9, 2019—KB4493509 (OS Build 17763.437)*

Download 163.7MB: Here

Change Log: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4493509/windows-10-update-kb4493509


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2019)

When is the next big update coming?  May/June?  That would make it 1905/6?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 9, 2019)

Fancy buttons


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 11, 2019)

phill said:


> When is the next big update coming?  May/June?  That would make it 1905/6?



May 2019
and it will still be version 1903 but will stay in the RP ring for the whole month of April and a public release in late May

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...-may-2019-update-to-the-release-preview-ring/

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...rience-with-control-quality-and-transparency/

Microsoft isn't gonna rush the 1903 version like they did with 1809 and look what happened to 1809 when that one first came out early Oct. 2018 - major fiasco as this Softpedia news article pointed out:
https://news.softpedia.com/news/thr...e-windows-10-version-1809-fiasco-525579.shtml


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm on the may 2019 update, and upto now it is completely fine, not a single error or problem.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2019)

tigger said:


> I'm on the may 2019 update, and upto now it is completely fine, not a single error or problem.


Back to the future?


----------



## MrGenius (May 3, 2019)

Download May 3 CU KB4495667 x64 (222.0MB)

Brings system to *17763.475*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Download May 3 CU KB4495667 x64 (222.0MB)
> 
> Brings system to *17763.475*
> 
> List of improvements and fixes found here.



I get-Not applicable to your computer, my OS build is 18362.53


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 3, 2019)

tigger said:


> I get-Not applicable to your computer, my OS build is 18362.53



That's a *1809* Build, which is current.

Your *1903* build is not a public release. aka Fast Ring only.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> That's a *1809* Build, which is current.
> 
> Your *1903* build is not a public release. aka Fast Ring only.



I have had zero problems with this 1903 build


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 3, 2019)

tigger said:


> I have had zero problems with this 1903 build



Is there a Cumulative Release for 1903?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Is there a Cumulative Release for 1903?



This?
https://techjourney.net/download-windows-10-may-2019-update-v-1903-build-18362-30-rtm-iso-on-msdn/


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 3, 2019)

tigger said:


> This?
> https://techjourney.net/download-windows-10-may-2019-update-v-1903-build-18362-30-rtm-iso-on-msdn/



"To download Windows 10 May 2019 Update Version 1903 official ISO images from MSDN, you must be a MSDN subscribers or Visual Studio subscribers."

You could alert the TPU members that this is still not a mainstream release, in a proper way.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2019)

Finally updated this morning to 1809 - 17763.168...  We'll see how things go next


----------



## MrGenius (May 14, 2019)

Download May 14 CU KB4494441 x64 (224.8MB)

Brings system to *17763.503*

List of improvements and fixes found here.

Also May 14 CU for .NET Framework 3.5, 4.7.2 and 4.8 KB4499405(KB4495590 + KB4495618) x64 (106.7MB)

Summaries found here, here and here.

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## Drone (May 22, 2019)

1809 March and 1903 April builds added to the OP


----------



## Octopuss (May 22, 2019)

Let the bugfest begin.


----------



## Drone (May 23, 2019)

Oh my after all these years Microsoft finally fixed flac tags, now explorer displays everything correctly 
FLAC metadata is no longer limited to 26 characters


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 23, 2019)

*1903:*  Can someone that has done a CLEAN INSTALL, please post a screenshot of "Disk Management" showing partition arrangement.
Thanks.


----------



## Drone (May 24, 2019)

@jsfitz54 

Default:
~500 MB OEM recovery (this _can_ be deleted but I don't bother) ; 100 MB EFI; the rest is Windows and other physical/logical drive(s) (if you have them)   







Other stuff: 

.NET Frameweork is the latest 4.8 version by default
and they added Windows Sandbox which is off by default


----------



## MrGenius (May 31, 2019)

For those already on *1903*...

Download CU KB4497936 x64 (178.3MB) <=== Released around *May 19*...but I just got it via WU today.

Brings system to *18362.113*

Summary found here.

EDIT: Appears to be a newer one out now too...for *1903*

Download *May 29* CU KB4497935 x64 (194.2MB)

Brings system to *18362.145*

List of improvements and fixes found here.


----------



## E-Bear (May 31, 2019)

I have two Windows 10 rebuilt licence key stickers. Where could I download Windows 10? Also how many gigs on hdd does windows 10 use after all updates?


----------



## MrGenius (May 31, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Where could I download Windows 10? Also how many gigs on hdd does windows 10 use after all updates?


Many places. Including the first post of this thread, which has links to ESDs(and a decrypter tool to create ISOs with them). Or, if you prefer a slightly less complicated method, you can use the Media Creation Tool to download the latest version(1903) in ISO form or use it to directly create bootable install media. You can also download ISOs of any version here.

I'm not sure about how many gigs. I didn't pay attention last time I clean installed it. I'd guess ~50-60GB. Maybe a bit(or a lot) less. Maybe a bit(but not too much) more.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2019)

windows uses more space the more RAM you have (hibernate/page files) so there is no precise number, 30GB would be the bare minimum to install, i'd prefer 60GB


----------



## Drone (Jun 12, 2019)

Security update for Windows 10 1903 
Brings system to 18362.175

Download KB4503293 x64 (196 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 19, 2019)

Drone said:


> Security update for Windows 10 1903
> Brings system to 18362.175
> 
> Download KB4503293 x64 (196 MB)



new 1903 ESDs containing build 18362.175  [x64] [x86] (these are US English versions - get more links by running the 1903 media creation tool and open the downloaded products.xml file in notepad)
the 1903 media creation tool is downloading these recently (aka. 1903 refresh) instead of the older 18362.30 version


----------



## Drone (Jun 19, 2019)

@erpguy53  June refresh build added to the OP now. Thanks.


----------



## Drone (Jun 25, 2019)

CU for Windows 10 1903
Brings system to 18362.207

Download x64 (219 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 29, 2019)

KB4501375 (build 18362.207) officially released June 27 for v1903

(x64 MSU)  (x86 MSU)  (ARM64 MSU)


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 16, 2019)

KB4507453 (build 18362.239) released July 9, 2019  (x64 MSU)  (x86 MSU)

and

1903 (build 18362.239) ESDs [ClientConsumer en-us]  (64bit/x64)  (32bit/x86) - recently posted by MS


----------



## Drone (Jul 28, 2019)

Behemoth update for 1903 [build 18362.267] 

KB4505903 x64 (250 MB)


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2019)

So, I am downloading an .iso from microsoft.com, I already have a key. It offers 2 options, may 2019 and october 2018.

any reason I should download the older one? It is on my A-10 build.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2019)

Arjai said:


> It offers 2 options, may 2019 and october 2018.
> 
> any reason I should download the older one? It is on my A-10 build.


That's feature update 1809, May 2019 would be the current 1903 feature update.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 31, 2019)

Anyone on 1903 might want to hold off on installing the latest optional cumulative update KB4512941. There's reports of high CPU usage from the SearchUI.exe process with the update installed.

Repeat of what happened with 1809 rushed out?


			
				Neowin said:
			
		

> Interestingly, a few Insiders did log feedback about this issue in the Feedback Hub. However, since the build was not offered to Insiders for long enough before it went out to production, it seems the problem has slipped through. To add to it, the issue did not gather enough upvotes to gain attention. One would expect that the company would wait to gather more feedback for builds in the Insider Preview to be able to better address any such issues.











						Some Windows 10 users on 1903 are facing high CPU usage after latest cumulative updates
					

Microsoft recently pushed an optional update to users on Windows 10 version 1903 that is resulting in high CPU usage. The issue is likely caused by Cortana, but there is no official confirmation yet.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## Drone (Sep 1, 2019)

^ Unfortunately many Windows 10 old/latest builds or updates have weird random cpu peaks caused by various Windows services. It's sad that installing updates is becoming dice roller now


----------



## EsaT (Sep 1, 2019)

Drone said:


> ^ Unfortunately many Windows 10 old/latest builds or updates have weird random cpu peaks caused by various Windows services. It's sad that installing updates is becoming dice roller now


What can you expect when Microsoft now pushes new buggy code out of door at lot more frequenctly and with less testing than before Win10.





						Memo to Microsoft: Windows 10 is broken, and the fixes can't wait
					

Three urgent changes Redmond must make to stop the QA crisis




					www.theregister.co.uk
				











						Microsoft’s problem isn’t how often it updates Windows—it’s how it develops it
					

Buggy updates point at deeper problems.




					arstechnica.com
				




Microsoft really should be paying Windows 10 users for being beta testers instead of users having to pay Microsoft.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

I've got the latest cumulative update installed, and I'm not running into the issue. I moved the Cortana directory out of System Apps to System Apps Bak directory I created. I use a third party app for searches, and I don't use Cortana as a assistant. I don't need it auto launching on boot. The only gotcha is I have to remember to move it back though when I'm installing Windows Updates.



The high CPU usage of SearchUI might of been caused by third party apps used to disable Cortana similar to disabling Telemetry.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 2, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone on 1903 might want to hold off on installing the latest optional cumulative update KB4512941. There's reports of high CPU usage from the SearchUI.exe process with the update installed.



workarounds for that problem mentioned here and here.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2019)

So microsoft rolls out update to fix bugs that caused by previous update so they can release a new update to fix it then


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 7, 2019)

Been trying to figure out why my PC has been slower for the last few weeks. Finally figured it out, and was going to post, but found this thread.

This PC has an A8-3870K APU, so was never fast, but it had been so much slower lately. I never thought to check for rogue processes, as only 2 months ago I had disabled services I never used, deleted a load of trash, optimised everything, then ran Process Lasso to check every process and tweak a couple of priorities.

Yesterday, I decided to check something in task manager. Saw that Cortana was running! WTF? I had disabled it! It was using between 25 and 35% of my processing power! Checked in group policy editor, and it was still disabled! So I opened Process Lasso to see if I could figure it out. searchui.exe was using up to 38% of the APU. Killed the process, and Cortana stopped running - until I clicked on the start menu. I configured process lasso to disallow that process, so it can never run again. Waited until Cortana was no longer showing in Task Manager, then I found the Cortana directory in SystemApps, and added .old to the file name. Nothing seems to be broken because of it. If everything I use works over the next few days, I will delete Cortana altogether.

I have now also enabled web search, in case I have to reverse the directory name change or allow searchui.exe for anything.

EDIT:

Enabled BingSearchEnabled and then restored the directory, and everything had returned to how it should be. Not sure I want Bing enabled though (not that I use Windows search), so will stick to renaming the directory.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2019)

I cannot believe what just worked, and had me stuck for a week!!

I have been struggling with a WIN 10 install on a new build. I formatted my USB a number of times went through different load sites, including here...

No matter the load would stop at 11% and throw a 0x8007025D.

I literally spent 3 minutes online with that code number as a search.. Read through some posts and saw that 1 guy posted, "I used a USB2 instead of 3, solved."

I switched my USB stick from the front to the USB2 on back....oh well, premature celebration. It went past 11% but then dumped again. On the retry, it stopped at 11% again!!

System is an A-10 with an MSI board, memory is good, using a patriot USB, 2 drives have been converted to gpt main drive, loading OS onto is a 500gb toshibe laptop drive at 7200 rpm. second drive, data, is a WD black 1TB.

I am now at a loss, and need some help. I have never encountered this before. I am not a pro but, I have loaded numerous Windows OS's and even have 10 on this box I am writing this on. I am clueless. The patriot has been spot on for this last year. I have used it 9+ times, loading OS onto my crunching farm (different distro's and WIN 10).

I checked it for bad sectors when I started this whole ordeal. Bios is set to boot from USB first....neither drive has anything on them.

Help? Anybody?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 10, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I cannot believe what just worked, and had me stuck for a week!!
> 
> I have been struggling with a WIN 10 install on a new build. I formatted my USB a number of times went through different load sites, including here...
> 
> ...



Is the USB drive formatted FAT32?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2019)

@jsfitz54 
I think, YES. Not entirely sure.  I don't know that I have ever not done it FAT32.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 10, 2019)

I suggest these posts be forked into standalone thread.

FAT32 is only required for UEFI installation, and if the stick was formatted wrong, the installation wouldn't even start in the first place.
You should try different USB stick if I understand the error correctly.


----------



## Drone (Sep 10, 2019)

@debs3759 few posts above @biffzinker mentioned searchui.exe issue. And now MS released new cumulative update where they say that they fixed it:



> Addresses an issue that causes high CPU usage from SearchUI.exe for a small number of users.
> This issue only occurs on devices that have disabled searching the web using Windows Desktop Search.



CU for Windows 10 1903
Brings system to 18362.356

KB4515384 x64 (263 MB)

Pretty long installation even on nvme ssd.

Highlights


----------



## Drone (Sep 13, 2019)

KB4515384 breaks Start menu, Action Center and USB connections (for some users)


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 18, 2019)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Windows 10 1903 (aka 19H1) build 18362.239 (July 2019)
> 
> x64 (3.28 GB)
> x86 (2.32 GB)
> ...


Drone, am I missing something? The links don't appear to be working at all....

edit: yup, was missing the new links a few posts up. Any chance we could get those edited into the original post for idiots like me?


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Drone, am I missing something? The links don't appear to be working at all....
> 
> edit: yup, was missing the new links a few posts up. Any chance we could get those edited into the original post for idiots like me?


You want a link to the esd build or cu?  I checked OP post in edge and ie all esd download links are working (even the oldest ones)


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 18, 2019)

Drone said:


> You want a link to the esd build or cu?  I checked OP post in edge and ie all esd download links are working (even the oldest ones)


hmm... ok, I was using Chrome and erroring out. ignore me then, as long as the majority are able to use it    thanks!

edit Actually, do you mind checking the June version? That's the one I wanted, so Ignored the rest, and they're working fine.
Yup, the right click and save-as worked fine for the latest   That's what happens when I'm in a hurry and just need it to WORK heheh. thanks


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> hmm... ok, I was using Chrome and erroring out. ignore me then, as long as the majority are able to use it    thanks!


If clicking gives error try right click and save as esd, should work


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 26, 2019)

Microsoft Windows 10 1903 (aka 19H1) build 18362.356 (Sept. 2019) - ESD downloads

x64 (3.3Gb)
x86 (2.4Gb)

note - unlike Ahhzz, I use Firefox, Waterfox, Seamonkey or Palemoon to download these ESDs


----------



## Drone (Sep 26, 2019)

Two September builds added to the OP (builds 18362.356 and 18363.356 respectively). (lol it's time to choose, I installed 18363.356)
Updated new decrypter link


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 26, 2019)

Drone said:


> Two September builds added to the OP (builds 18362.356 and 18363.356 respectively). (lol it's time to choose, I installed 18363.356)
> Updated new decrypter link



This link does not open for me:      https://s1.rg-adguard.net/dl/decrypt/decrypt-multi-release_v190925.7z

Can I use the 1903 Decrypter or is there something new?


----------



## Drone (Sep 26, 2019)

@jsfitz54  right click on the link and save as decrypt-multi-release_v190925.7z


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 26, 2019)

When I run update, it downgrades wimlib despite the archive containing newer version.

The decrypter also never worked for me, ever. It never extracted anything.
Everytime I try to decrypt an ESD, select an image, then all editions, and create iso with install.wim, the result is always something along the lines of "18362.239 was unexpected at this time."


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> When I run update, it downgrades wimlib despite the archive containing newer version.
> 
> The decrypter also never worked for me, ever. It never extracted anything.
> Everytime I try to decrypt an ESD, select an image, then all editions, and create iso with install.wim, the result is always something along the lines of "18362.239 was unexpected at this time."



put it in a different location? Run it as admin? Sacrifice a chicken to Gaben?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 27, 2019)

Drone said:


> @jsfitz54  right click on the link and save as decrypt-multi-release_v190925.7z



Still will not download for me: network failed.

I do block 40 countries.



Mussels said:


> Sacrifice a chicken to Gaben?



You mother clucker!


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 27, 2019)

Can’t wait to install 1909 and find out what else they broke in the six months between releases.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 27, 2019)

Drone said:


> Two September builds added to the OP (builds 18362.356 and 18363.356 respectively). (lol it's time to choose, I installed 18363.356)
> Updated new decrypter link





TheMadDutchDude said:


> Can’t wait to install 1909 and find out what else they broke in the six months between releases.


((This update features some *improvements to scheduling on computers with multi-core CPUs*, too. As Microsoft puts it: “A CPU may have multiple “favored” cores (logical processors of the highest available scheduling class). To provide better performance and reliability, we have implemented a rotation policy that distributes work more fairly among these favored cores.”))








						What’s New in Windows 10’s November 2019 Update, Available Now
					

Microsoft released Windows 10’s November 2019 Update, codenamed 19H2, on November 12. Also known as Windows 10 version 1909, this is the smallest, quickest Windows 10 Update yet. It’s practically just a service pack.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 27, 2019)

^ Haaaaaaaaaaaah. Yeah, right. XD

Actually... gives me an idea that I want to test. I need to wipe the drive as this current install is being quirky.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2019)

that update sounds like its for ryzen 3000, where some cores boost higher than others


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 29, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> When I run update, it downgrades wimlib despite the archive containing newer version.
> 
> The decrypter also never worked for me, ever. It never extracted anything.
> Everytime I try to decrypt an ESD, select an image, then all editions, and create iso with install.wim, the result is always something along the lines of "18362.239 was unexpected at this time."


I figured it out -sorta-. It is something to do with the file name of the ESD file. Just rename it to something like lol.esd  .. It worked for me that way.


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2019)

Windows 10 bug causes havoc by breaking printers.
New cumulative updates are scheduled to ship on October 8 as part of the next Patch Tuesday rollout, but a fix may not be included.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 3, 2019)

Drone said:


> Windows 10 bug causes havoc by breaking printers.
> New cumulative updates are scheduled to ship on October 8 as part of the next Patch Tuesday rollout, but a fix may not be included.



Appears to fix 1903 and 1909:  KB4524147

1909 CU, Printer Fix Info:  https://support.microsoft.com/fil-ph/help/4524147/windows-10-update-kb4524147

Downloads here: http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4524147


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 9, 2019)

1903 and (1909 October 8, 2019—KB4517389 (OS Build 18362.418))

Info:  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4517389/windows-10-update-kb4517389

Printer issue bullet:  Addresses an issue with applications and printer drivers that utilize the Windows JavaScript engine (*jscript.dll*) for processing print jobs. 

Download:  http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=kb4517389


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 10, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Still will not download for me: network failed.
> 
> I do block 40 countries.
> 
> ...



the decrypt-multi-release_v190925.7z download link should be working now as I've just downloaded it on my end using a Firefox browser


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2019)

So does the decrypter decrypt anything for anyone else?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 10, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> the decrypt-multi-release_v190925.7z download link should be working now as I've just downloaded it on my end using a Firefox browser



My issue is that it is located in Kazakhstan, which is a blocked country for my personal setup and routed through Russia. Do : https://www.ultratools.com/tools/traceRouteResult


                           Hop number:                             11                 

                           Connected to:                             rg-adguard.net (                                                                         194.67.207.176                                    )                                                      

                           Country:                             kazakhstan                 




Octopuss said:


> So does the decrypter decrypt anything for anyone else?



Yes, if you are dong it right!

Make a new file folder, put Decrypt in that folder and Extract.  Then add the ESD download inside that extracted file. Then use Decrypt.cmd.  It finds the ESD in the file and starts the process.

The complied ISO will be located in the folder when the process is completed.

I always select the widest parameters for the Decrypt process, such as selecting all versions of Windows (home. pro, enterprise, etc)
In that way, the pen drive will load on any Windows PC (version)  that you want to update.

I use Rufus to prepare the USB drive: https://rufus.ie/

You need a 16GB drive or larger that is unused.

Rufus has its own navigation as to the kind of setup (MBR or GPT/UEFI) you need to figure what works for you. (I do MBR)


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2019)

It shouldn't matter where the install.esd is since the decrypter asks for exact path to it, should it? And I don't think it's the problem, because it reads it, shows the editions in it, and lets me proceed, but after the process starts, it throws out the error I mentioned.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 10, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> It shouldn't matter where the install.esd is since the decrypter asks for exact path to it, should it? And I don't think it's the problem, because it reads it, shows the editions in it, and lets me proceed, but after the process starts, it throws out the error I mentioned.



The exact path also has a long string name, have you tried renaming the ESD to a shorter name like Fall 1909?

Then put the ESD like I said, if no go.

EDIT:  The ESD you are working with can't be mixed with other ESD's, it needs to be isolated.  That's why you put it all in a New Folder to create the ISO. It's the way the Decrypter works.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2019)

The path to the esd was something like c:\aaa\sources\install.esd, so length definitely couldn't be a problem.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 10, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> The path to the esd was something like c:\aaa\sources\install.esd, so length definitely couldn't be a problem.



Did you see my edit above?


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 10, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> My issue is that it is located in Kazakhstan, which is a blocked country for my personal setup and routed through Russia. Do :



well there's an alternative to esd decrypt-multi-release tool from abbodi called "esd-decrypter-wimlib" on github which I use most often and get much better success in ESD > ISO conversion with abbodi's tool


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Did you see my edit above?
> 
> View attachment 133815


And I wrote the exact path the way I had it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 10, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> And I wrote the exact path the way I had it.



You've been complaining, for some time, that it does not work for you and it seems you are the exception, so it begs the question, what is different about your setup /non traditional? that is causing you problems?

Look at the snippit I added, post 620.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 11, 2019)

You keep going on how long file name of the esd is the problem and I should shorten it, and for the third time I am telling you it's "install.esd" in my case. I have no idea how else to explain it.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> You keep going on how long file name of the esd is the problem and I should shorten it, and for the third time I am telling you it's "install.esd" in my case. I have no idea how else to explain it.



*OK, your problem is then*


Octopuss said:


> And* I wrote *the exact path the way I had it.



*This task does not require that you write anything.  This is  a copy paste or drag and drop operation.*

If you read the GitHub directions from the link in post 621 you will see that my screenshot in post 620 is correct.

You MUST place the ESD inside the extracted Decrypter file. * If it doesn't look like my picture then you are continuing to do it wrong.*

You cannot have a folder with 2 or more ESDs in it and point to it. That's a fail. It MUST be placed inside like I described.

*Show your screenshot.  Do not rename anything. Redownload if you have to.*


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2019)

I dont even understand what the hell is going on here

the tool is simple, throw the ESD in the folder, run as admin, follow single button prompts


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2019)

Mussels said:


> I dont even understand what the hell is going on here
> 
> the tool is simple, throw the ESD in the folder, run as admin, follow single button prompts



He's complained for some time that he can't get the Decrypter to work.  It sounds like he is trying to install ESD straight to desktop without creating the ISO.

He needs to show his work at this point. The screenshot I provided (post 620) is how it should look before you double click the decrypt-ESD.cmd file.

EDIT:  all of this needs to be done inside a newly created file folder that doesn't have any other content, like it's walled off.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2019)

I threw mine in a folder on the C: drive, so its C:\Decrypt\ with the decrypt files and the ESD in there, run it as admin and away i go
(first time use you have to run the update one first, ofc)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2019)

Mussels said:


> I threw mine in a folder on the C: drive, so its C:\Decrypt\ with the decrypt files and the ESD in there, run it as admin and away i go
> (first time use you have to run the update one first, ofc)



I've never run the update one.  This last time, Fall 1909, I used the Decrypt from 1809, still works.

EDIT: how long does it take the update to run? As a standalone package it does not seem to work. So only from within the main decrypt-ESD.cmd?


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2019)

dism++ also has decryption function and it has gui but I like original decrypter because of its minimalism.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 11, 2019)

There must be language barrier somewhere, but I'm running out of simple sentences.

This is where the ESD is:





This is where the Decrypter is:




The decrypter specifically ASKS for full path to the ESD, and that's exactly what I did.




It correctly reads it, so I proceed.




And then it fails.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> There must be language barrier somewhere, but I'm running out of simple sentences.



There is a language barrier.  The ESD should be in the second screenshot.  You can't follow my direction. Your second screenshot should look like the example I gave in picture form as well as words.

The problem is on your end.

Move the ESD file.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 11, 2019)

Then explain why the ESD is being read and the Decrypter shows the editions in it.
By your logic it would flat out not work.

But don't worry, unlike you, I understand how paths work, but tried this nonsense just to prove you wrong



- and guess what: same error.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> But don't worry, unlike you, I understand how paths work, but tried this nonsense just to prove you wrong



Unlike you, I have ice cream and cake.  You have (it's a simple word) ----!


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

Here's another way to go. Start the script, and away it goes.









						UUP dump
					

Download UUP files from Windows Update servers with ease. This project is not affiliated with Microsoft Corporation.



					uupdump.ml


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Here's another way to go.



And yet another way to go (seeing he's only shooting for 1903):



			Download Windows 10


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> And yet another way to go (seeing he's only shooting for 1903):
> 
> 
> 
> Download Windows 10


I thought he was trying to update to 1909. In that case here's a link. @Octopuss








						Select language for Feature update to Windows 10, version 1903 (18362.418) amd64
					

Download UUP files from Windows Update servers with ease. This project is not affiliated with Microsoft Corporation.



					uupdump.ml


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 12, 2019)

I thought the only ESD out there was the install.esd in \sources folder you get when you download ISO via the Media Creation Tool instead of install.wim, and that's what I've been talking about all the time.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

Updated to 1909, and the whole process went smoothly for me. Didn't have to reinstall any drivers as well.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 13, 2019)

1909 is out?


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> 1909 is out?


Not yet.



			
				Neowin said:
			
		

> Microsoft announced that it's prepping the Windows 10 November 2019 Update for release. Aside from being the first time that the company has publicly mentioned the (fairly obvious) name of the update that's otherwise known as version 1909, the blog post confirmed that build 18363.418 is likely to be the one that ships to non-Insiders.
> 
> Also, the November 2019 Update will have the same build revision number as the May 2019 Update, so you'd move from build 18362.418 to build 18363.418. Both versions get the same cumulative updates, but there's an additional enablement package that gets added to make it version 1909 and enable new features.











						Microsoft announces the Windows 10 November 2019 Update, confirms final build [Update]
					

Today, Microsoft announced the naming of its next feature update, along with what will likely be the final build for Windows 10 19H2. If you're an Insider, it's time to check your ring.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 15, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> 1909 is out?



not to the general public until November 2019


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 15, 2019)

Same build number? What the hell. You're not making any sense, Microsoft.


----------



## Drone (Oct 23, 2019)

New build added


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 25, 2019)

*1909 CU* and 1903: brings build # to : October 24, 2019—KB4522355 (OS Build 1836*3*.449)

*NOTE: This appears to cover 1903 build #18362 and 1909 build #18363*

Info:  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4522355/windows-10-update-kb4522355

Download:  http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4522355


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 12, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> Same build number? What the hell. You're not making any sense, Microsoft.



now 1909 is officially released to the general public:








						How to get the Windows 10 November 2019 Update
					

In July, we announced that the Windows 10 November 2019 Update would be a scoped release for select performance improvements, enterprise features and quality enhancements. Today, we are announcing that the Windows 10 November 2019 Update is now available for users on the most recent versions of...




					blogs.windows.com
				











						Windows 10, version 1909 delivery options
					

This post was co-authored by John Wilcox (Windows as a Service Evangelist, Windows Servicing & Delivery), Alec Oot (Principal Program Manager Lead, Windows Servicing & Delivery), and Will Patton (Senior Program Manager, Windows Servicing & Delivery)  In recent blogs by John Cable and myself, we...




					techcommunity.microsoft.com
				




both 1909 ESD & ISO downloads are up on MS techbench today 11/12


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2019)

Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1903 & 1909 (KB4524570)

Improves security for Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge, brings system to 18362.476 and 18363.476 respectively.

Download x64 (310 MB, requires restart)


----------



## Theliel (Nov 13, 2019)

Drone said:


> MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 14393 RS1 (Anniversary Update, August 2 2016)
> 
> x86 (2.31 GB)
> x64 (2.88 GB)



Where is the iso?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Nov 14, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Where is the iso?


Read the first post. You need to use the Decrypter to convert the ESD to ISO. (click on the spoilers button to reveal the screenshots)


----------



## Theliel (Nov 14, 2019)

Ramo1203 said:


> Read the first post. You need to use the Decrypter to convert the ESD to ISO. (click on the spoilers button to reveal the screenshots)


Is this piracy?



Drone said:


> MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 14393 RS1 (Anniversary Update, August 2 2016)
> 
> x64 (2.88 GB)


Is this PRO version?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Nov 14, 2019)

Obviously this isn't piracy. If you aren't convinced, use the tool from Microsoft and follow the instructions there. Perhaps it's more simple for you. You can select the version during the install.
You will need a valid Windows 10 key to activate your install.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 19, 2019)

The Windows 10 November 2019 Update is now available via the update assistant.


			Download Windows 10


----------



## Drone (Dec 10, 2019)

*December 10, 2019 
Cumulative update for 1903 & 1909 x64 (OS Builds 18362.535 & 18363.535)*

Highlights 
Updates to improve security when Windows performs basic operations.

KB4530684 x64 (315 MB)


----------



## Ramo1203 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hilda A. Wright said:


> How to burn the ESD file to USB to make it bootable?


Please read the instructions on the first post of the thread.


----------



## C1ff0 (Dec 16, 2019)

I will be honest, i didn't read all 27 page of the thread, but with a thread search i haven't seen an option to download the esd in other languages.
Is there the possibility to do so?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Dec 16, 2019)

C1ff0 said:


> I will be honest, i didn't read all 27 page of the thread, but with a thread search i haven't seen an option to download the esd in other languages.
> Is there the possibility to do so?


I found this link here, you can find the ESD links for the latest version with different languages (en-us, en-gb, etc.)


----------



## C1ff0 (Dec 16, 2019)

@Ramo1203 thank you very much, you saved me quite some time. I elect you MVP of the day!


----------



## Drone (Jan 28, 2020)

_KB4532695_*  for 1903 & 1909 x64 (OS Builds 18362.628 & 18363.628)*

Download x64 (340 MB) on disk C and run:

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4532695-x64_dec9c44163694f168a8c764f3efda7c598297b0e.cab


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jan 29, 2020)

Drone said:


> _KB4532695_*  for 1903 & 1909 x64 (OS Builds 18362.628 & 18363.628)*
> 
> Download x64 (340 MB) on disk C and run:
> 
> dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4532695-x64_dec9c44163694f168a8c764f3efda7c598297b0e.cab


Here is the actual update without requiring any commands, just like any other executable here:


			http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/updt/2020/01/windows10.0-kb4532695-x64_a85fd28af075ebfd8b0753d2c2aca244e926c3ce.msu
		

Found it by searching in Microsoft Catalog:


			Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2020)

*KB4532693 for 1903 & 1909 (OS Builds 18362.657 and 18363.657)*
Download x64 (340 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 13, 2020)

kinda late for this but I'll mention them anyway

1909/19H2 consumer multi-edition ESDs - Jan. 2020 release (build 18363.592), en-us

X64
X86


----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2020)

@erpguy53  thanks I missed those, added to the op.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2020)

Incase anyone ever wants to utilize WDS I created a script that will pull boot.wim and install.esd

The it will let you choose the version and it will conver the esd to wim so you can import it into WDS.



Spoiler





```
@echo off
SET build=1.0
title MCT + WDS update tool (BETA) v%BUILD%

:: Lets set our variables, always set them before work blocks.
set prokey=W269N-WFGWX-YVC9B-4J6C9-T83GX
set entkey=NPPR9-FWDCX-D2C8J-H872K-2YT43

:checkPrivileges
:: Check for Admin by accessing protected stuff. This calls net(#).exe and can stall if we don't kill it later.
NET FILE 1>nul 2>&1 2>nul 2>&1
if '%errorlevel%' == '0' ( goto ask) else ( goto getPrivileges )

:getPrivileges
:: Write vbs in temp to call batch as admin.
if '%1'=='ELEV' (shift & goto ask)                             
for /f "delims=: tokens=*" %%A in ('findstr /b ::- "%~f0"') do @Echo(%%A
setlocal DisableDelayedExpansion
set "batchPath=%~0"
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
Echo Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^) > "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
Echo UAC.ShellExecute "!batchPath!", "ELEV", "", "runas", 1 >> "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
"%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
exit /B

:ask
echo.
echo Hello, we are going to download the MCT.
Echo.
echo This only works on Windows 10 and maybe 8? and Server 2012+
echo.
echo After we are going to mount and pull the boot wim and the install esd.
echo.
echo Then we are going to list the editions we can get and convert to wim for WDS.
echo.
echo Would you like to begin?
echo.
pause
echo.

:start
cls
echo.
echo Awesome, Let me download the current MCT (1909)
echo.
echo This will get saved in your downloads folder
echo.
:: if the MCT version changes just change the link
bitsadmin /transfer MCT-1909 /download /priority FOREGROUND https://download.microsoft.com/download/c/0/b/c0b2b254-54f1-42de-bfe5-82effe499ee0/MediaCreationTool1909.exe "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" >nul 2>&1
echo Cool, now lets get to business. What version do you want first?
echo.
Echo 1 = Home/Pro
Echo.
Echo 2 = Enterprise/EDU
set choice=
ECHO.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto mcthome
if '%choice%'=='2' goto mctent
goto dirwarnstart

:mcthome
cls
echo.
echo Alright, you want Home/Professional (N) lets do stuff.
echo.
echo I am going to call MCT, I will cover as many flags as I can.
echo.
echo For Home/Pro use this key when asked. (I already copied it to your clipboard.)
echo.
echo %prokey%|clip
echo %prokey%
echo.
echo Make sure to select "ISO" (Don't rename it)
echo.
echo Save it to downloads with the MCT executable.
echo.
echo Then click "Finish"
Echo.
call "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" /Eula Accept /Retail /MediaArch x64 /Download /MediaEdition Professional /Action CreateMedia
cls
echo.
echo Thanks now going to mount it.
echo.
explorer "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"
echo What is the drive letter? (Dont put dots just the letter)
echo.
set /p dltr=""
echo.
echo Thanks, I'm doing some file copies.
Echo.
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\boot.wim" "%userprofile%\downloads\boot.wim" /y >nul 2>&1
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\install.esd" "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" /y >nul 2>&1
powershell -Command "& {Dismount-DiskImage -ImagePath "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"}" >nul 2>&1
echo I dismounted the ISO for you, now its time to convert.
echo.
echo This will list the versions in this esd. Please choose only one for now.
echo.
pause
echo.
dism /Get-WimInfo /WimFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd
echo.
echo please enter the "Index Number" of the image you want me to pull out.
echo.
set /p indexnum=""
echo.
echo Now tell me the version. Was it Home, Pro?
echo.
set /p indexname=""
echo.
echo Word im going to begin ripping that.
echo.
dism /export-image /SourceImageFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd /SourceIndex:%indexnum% /DestinationImageFile:%userprofile%\downloads\%indexname%.wim /Compress:max /CheckIntegrity
echo.
cls
echo.
echo All done!
echo.
echo I'm going to start cleaning these files up for you.
echo.
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" >nul 2>&1
echo Done!
echo.
pause
goto mcthomedone

:mctent
cls
echo.
echo Alright, you want Enterprise/Education (N) lets do stuff.
echo.
echo I am going to call MCT, I will cover as many flags as I can.
echo.
echo For Home/Pro use this key when asked. (I already copied it to your clipboard.)
echo.
echo %entkey%|clip
echo %entkey%
echo.
echo Make sure to select "ISO" (Don't rename it)
echo.
echo Save it to downloads with the MCT executable.
echo.
echo Then click "Finish"
Echo.
call "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" /Eula Accept /Retail /MediaArch x64 /Download /MediaEdition Enterprise /Action CreateMedia
cls
echo.
echo Thanks now going to mount it.
echo.
explorer "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"
echo What is the drive letter? (Dont put dots just the letter)
echo.
set /p dltr=""
echo.
echo Thanks, I'm doing some file copies.
Echo.
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\boot.wim" "%userprofile%\downloads\boot.wim" /y >nul 2>&1
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\install.esd" "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" /y >nul 2>&1
powershell -Command "& {Dismount-DiskImage -ImagePath "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"}" >nul 2>&1
echo I dismounted the ISO for you, now its time to convert.
echo.
echo This will list the versions in this esd. Please choose only one for now.
echo.
pause
echo.
dism /Get-WimInfo /WimFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd
echo.
echo please enter the "Index Number" of the image you want me to pull out.
echo.
set /p indexnum=""
echo.
echo Now tell me the version. Was it Home, Pro?
echo.
set /p indexname=""
echo.
echo Word im going to begin ripping that.
echo.
dism /export-image /SourceImageFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd /SourceIndex:%indexnum% /DestinationImageFile:%userprofile%\downloads\%indexname%.wim /Compress:max /CheckIntegrity
echo.
cls
echo.
echo All done!
echo.
echo I'm going to start cleaning these files up for you.
echo.
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" >nul 2>&1
echo Done!
echo.
pause
goto mctentdone

:mcthomedone
cls
echo.
echo Want to go again?
echo.
Echo 1 = No
Echo.
Echo 2 = Yes
set choice=
ECHO.
set /p choice=
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto end
if '%choice%'=='2' goto start
goto dirwarnhome

:mctentdone
cls
echo.
echo Want to go again?
echo.
Echo 1 = No
Echo.
Echo 2 = Yes
set choice=
ECHO.
set /p choice=
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto end
if '%choice%'=='2' goto start
goto dirwarnent

:dirwarnhome
:: Key trap for selecting something out of scope.
cls
Echo "Invalid Selection Please Try again..."
Echo.
pause
goto mcthomedone

:dirwarnent
:: Key trap for selecting something out of scope.
cls
Echo "Invalid Selection Please Try again..."
Echo.
pause
goto mctentdone

:end
cls
echo.
echo Now just import your wims into WDS!
echo.
echo bye!
echo.
pause
exit
```




It downloads and utilizes the Media Creation Tool, so the software is untampered with from MS.

I then delete and cleanup files after its done, leaving you with only the wims you want/need

Its a little cheat of mine when im doing WIM updates, since I dont bother doing DISM servicing, since I do the rest via MDT or via GPO.


----------



## Drone (Feb 28, 2020)

KB4535996 for 1903 & 1909 (OS builds 18362.693 & 18363.693)
Download x64 349 MB


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 28, 2020)

Drone said:


> KB4535996 for 1903 & 1909 (OS builds 18362.693 & 18363.693)
> Download x64 349 MB


Since it wasn't mentioned, the update is optional to install not mandatory.


----------



## Drone (Mar 3, 2020)

Windows 10 2004 added to the op.







Fresh install w/o drivers ~ 25 GB





Task manager now distinguishes between solid and hard drives and shows GPU temperature. Sweeeet.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2020)

is this a final build?

very tempted to try it out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> is this a final build?
> 
> very tempted to try it out


I think semi-final is the best we can expect at this point. Still, worth trying out. This update is supposed to have a lot of changes that remove aspects that pertain to privacy issues.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2020)

f*ck it, install time


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This update is supposed to have a lot of changes that remove aspects that pertain to privacy issues.


Like Cortana separated from Windows Search. Also heard if you create a local account Cortana is disabled automatically.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> is this a final build?
> 
> very tempted to try it out


How do you mean final?
Oh wait, it's friggin' march already


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> f*ck it, install time


Have you encountered any of the lingering bugs since it's still in testing?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2020)

had no issues with using it for gaming and web browsing, cool to see GPU temps in task manager... we need things like that in windows for beginner users


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2020)

Mussels said:


> had no issues with using it for gaming and web browsing, cool to see GPU temps in task manager... we need things like that in windows for beginner users


From the discussions that have taken place in the Microsoft forums, there has been a delivered effort to bring compatibility(backward and forward) up a few notches. This might be the fruits of that labor. We'll see though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2020)

can you imagine when average joe user starts checking out task manager and asking why his CPU is at 80C on his new laptop at the desktop?

might actually make some manufacturers take cooling seriously


----------



## Drone (Mar 5, 2020)

Just noticed that they finally optimized search indexer. Yay!



> Microsoft asked why people were turning off the search indexer and received three main areas to improve: “excessive disk and CPU usage, general performance issues, and low perceived value of the indexer.” Microsoft says it’s now detecting peak usage times so it can better optimize when the indexer runs. For example, it won’t run when gaming mode is on, if power saving mode is on, if low power mode is on, when CPU usage is about 80%, when disk usage is above 70%, or when the battery is below 50%.


----------



## Mats (Mar 5, 2020)

First of all, thanks for the update. (No pun intended.)


Drone said:


> Fresh install w/o drivers ~ 25 GB


Hard to tell what that means without knowing hiberfil.sys and pagefile.sys size in that very install.


----------



## Drone (Mar 5, 2020)

@Mats 
You're right, I forgot to mention that was right after installation; hibernation was on and all settings out of the box by default and I have 16 GB of RAM. I forgot to check after I turned hibernation off *bummer*


----------



## Mats (Mar 5, 2020)

Well, I've kept track of the size in the past, and realized that not much have happened since the launch of Vista in 2006. It's been 7.3  - 8 GB all the time for x64.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2020)

I am very much not a fan of this baby-blue colour scheme. However, the theme can be changed. Functionally it seems promising! Privacy and whatnot seems easier to control. Cortana is gone and the existing search no longer hops on the internet by default. However, Edge and WD are still present and removing them takes the usual efforts.



Mats said:


> Well, I've kept track of the size in the past, and realized that not much have happened since the launch of Vista in 2006. It's been 7.3  - 8 GB all the time for x64.


That's right along with what I'm seeing. Hibernation disabled and the pagefile moved to another drive the installation, even with drivers, is about 8.4GB.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

Writing the install.wim to a flash drive atm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Writing the install.wim to a flash drive atm.


Don't overwrite your current installation, use a spare drive for testing.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't overwrite your current installation, use a spare drive for testing.


Should be able to revert back from the old windows install directory it leaves on the drive?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Should be able to revert back from the old windows install directory it leaves on the drive?


Why risk it? Do you have a spare drive?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

Microsoft needs to redo the recovery partition placement during setup. Instead of putting the recovery partition at the beginning of the drive space place it after the C: partition if more space is needed.

Two recovery partitions because there wasn't any spare space to resize the partition with the 100MB EFI partition nearby.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Microsoft needs to redo the recovery partition placement during setup. Instead of putting the recovery partition at the beginning of the drive space place it after the C: partition if more space is needed.
> 
> Two recovery partitions because there wasn't any spare space to resize the partition with the 100MB EFI partition nearby.
> View attachment 147302


Users don't need to do this. If you create the partitions before running installation, setup will automatically shift the efi and recovery data to folders on C:\, ultimately leaving more usable space for the user. This also makes dual boot situations much easier to manage.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

I upgraded from 1909 to 2004. I'll do a clean install at later time. Always wonder what the recovery directory at the root of the drive was for.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2020)

honestly i havent ran into any issues, seems like the people with major W10 issues are using prebuilts that the maker has customised weird shit


----------



## Fangio1951 (Mar 12, 2020)

hi all,

Just need a little direction regarding win 10 upgrades.

I was gong to go to 2004 and downloaded the ESD file.

I changed my mind and stopped after the download as I've been having problems with the latest updates to build 1909.

Updates kept failing, so I downloaded the stand alone KB's but still failed.

I've downloaded the win10 pro 64 bit file and created the iso image.

My plan is to do an in-place install to see if it will fix/replaced any/all damaged/corrupted existing windows files.

Any thoughts/advise would be much appreciated.

regards


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 12, 2020)

I haven't had any stability issues with 2004. I did run into the upgrade not migrating all of the Nvidia driver components from the old Windows directory to the new Windows directory (folder.) Everything else installed was migrated over.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Mar 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I haven't had any stability issues with 2004. I did run into the upgrade not migrating all of the Nvidia driver components from the old Windows directory to the new Windows directory (folder.) Everything else installed was migrated over.


hi Biffzinker,

Thank very much for the quick reply.

Did u use the 2004 esd (from this forum)  for the install ?

Were all your programs/apps/data/files retained ?

regards


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 12, 2020)

Fangio1951 said:


> Did u use the 2004 esd (from this forum) for the install ?
> 
> Were all your programs/apps/data/files retained ?


Yes I used the 2004 ESD that was posted by @Drone

Everything was retained although I have Documents, Pictures, Music, and etc going to another drive with symbolic links.









						The Complete Guide to Creating Symbolic Links (aka Symlinks) on Windows
					

Windows 11, 10, 8, 7, and Vista all support symbolic links — also known as symlinks — that point to a file or folder on your system. You can create them using the Command Prompt or a third-party tool called Link Shell Extension.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## Fangio1951 (Mar 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Yes I used the 2004 ESD that was posted by @Drone
> 
> Everything was retained although I have Documents, Pictures, Music, and etc going to another drive with symbolic links.
> 
> ...


Awesome m8 = thanks very much.

regards


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 12, 2020)

The cumulative update from yesterday has been updated to include a fix for a security vulnerability in SMBv3.

Updates a network communication protocol issue that provides shared access to files, printers, and serial ports.



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4551762/windows-10-update-kb4551762
		


It's a mandatory update, you can install it manually, get it through Windows Update or  if you haven't installed the cumulative update from Tuesday you can get bundled into the cumulative update.

There's one issue to be aware of.


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2020)

KB 4540673 causes bsod








						Windows 10 KB4540673 causes BSOD and other issues
					

The major and monthly updates to Windows 10 can be a headache for some people. From the infamous blue screen of death errors, installation issues, reduced performance, and data deletion bugs, installing Windows update isn’t a seamless process for everyone. Windows 10 KB4540673 is the latest...




					www.windowslatest.com


----------



## Drone (Mar 14, 2020)

*Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004 *
Brings system to *19041.153*
*Download KB4541738 x64* (154 MB)


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi guys this is the Insider version or what ? "Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.84 (February 2020)"

im on 1909 ver. and didnt get update to
Microsoft Windows 10 2004 (aka 20H1) build 19041.84 (February 2020)
Should i update my win10 64x ?
Thanks for the share !


----------



## Ramo1203 (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, version 20H1 is for people signed in to the Windows Insider Program. It's not a final product yet so only install if you want to test things out, willing to put up with bugs or like to live the dangerous OS life.


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok i understand the only cool feature i found when i tested insider was in task manager showing SSD text on SSD disk and HDD on the HDD disk 
Cheers !


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 15, 2020)

j0taDasFestasPT said:


> Ok i understand the only cool feature i found when i tested insider was in task manager showing SSD text on SSD disk and HDD on the HDD disk
> Cheers !


The reported temperature for the GPU went unnoticed?


----------



## j0taDasFestasPT (Mar 15, 2020)

I talked from memory i used insider ver. 2-3 months ago 
Sure it does everything that shows our hardware information is  good ! 
Hope they implement them to consumer side soon


----------



## Drone (Mar 31, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
Brings system to *19041.172
Fixes issue that prevents win+j from giving focus to certain Windows tips*.
Download KB4552455 x64 (155 MB)

*********************

Unfortunately this 6 month old bug is still unfixed:

*Optimize Drives app incorrectly reports that optimization has never run*.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 4, 2020)

Is it safe to download 2004 now?
I have a notebook I need to reinstall for my friend's son, but I hate to put 1909 in there knowing 2004 is going to be released in two weeks or something, and especially knowing an upgrade would erase all customized settings, reinstall default apps and other annoying crap.

Fuck you Microsoft I guess...



Can't download anything from there, which kind of doesn't surprise me.
But FFS!


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 4, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> Is it safe to download 2004 now?
> I have a notebook I need to reinstall for my friend's son, but I hate to put 1909 in there knowing 2004 is going to be released in two weeks or something, and especially knowing an upgrade would erase all customized settings, reinstall default apps and other annoying crap.



*NO, Octopuss! *

Win10 v2004 has *not* even reach the Release Preview ring yet - it's still in the Slow ring for almost 4 straight months (they're doing things a little differently with 2004/20H1 than with 1903/19H1 last year)
we don't when MS will exactly release 2004/20H1 to the general public since they have been radio silent on that matter


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 4, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> ince they have been radio silent on that matter



The build has hit WSUS for deployment testing, so hopefully it wont be long now.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 4, 2020)

I keep reading that 19041 is the RTM build...


----------



## Drone (Apr 12, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
Brings system to *19041.173*

*Download KB 4552455 x64* (163 MB)

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4552455-x64_436BA71E9FC50A869C5EC30C0CC0F47EDBC55910.cab


----------



## Shemziller (Apr 12, 2020)

The 19H2 is curropt it gives errors to all ESD to iso tools I've tried

The October 19H2 is not installing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> I have a notebook I need to reinstall for my friend's son, but I hate to put 1909


1904 is still the better option. There are no outstanding security issues and only a few minor bugs that have not be fixed because they don't affect much.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1904 is still the better option. There are no outstanding security issues and only a few minor bugs that have not be fixed because they don't affect much.



Isn't there a bug of defrag not working?

That's what's keeping me off.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Isn't there a bug of defrag not working?


It's not that it isn't working, it's that it's not reporting that it ran. It's still doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not that it isn't working, it's that it's not reporting that it ran. It's still doing what it's supposed to.



Not as bad as I thought.  Thanks.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> 1904 is still the better option. There are no outstanding security issues and only a few minor bugs that have not be fixed because they don't affect much.



do you mean *1903* instead of 1904?
support for 1903 will end on December 2020 - noted on the Windows Lifecycle Fact Sheet page.
but at least for 1809 home/pro users, they get to receive new updates until November 2020 instead of MS ending support for 1809 home & pro in May 2020 because of this

MS had released a bunch of security updates today 4/14 for many Win10 versions.
And v2004/20H1 also got a new build today - 19041.207


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> do you mean *1903* instead of 1904?


Oops, yes.


----------



## Drone (Apr 15, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004

Brings system to *19041.207*

Download KB4550936 x64 (166 MB)



> •We fixed an issue that causes the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service (rpcss.exe) to close unexpectedly and the device stops working. Then you must restart the device.
> •We fixed an issue that causes the Device Enrollment Status Page (ESP) on managed devices to stop responding if a policy that requires a restart is installed on the device.
> •We fixed an issue that might prevent the rear camera flash from functioning as expected on devices that have a rear camera.
> •It also includes the latest security updates to the Microsoft Scripting Engine, Windows Kernel, Windows App Platform and Frameworks, Microsoft Graphics Component, Windows Media, Windows Shell, Windows Management, Windows Cloud Infrastructure, Windows Fundamentals, Windows Authentication, Windows Virtualization, Windows Core Networking, Windows Storage and Filesystems, Windows Update Stack, and the Microsoft JET Database Engine.


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 17, 2020)

Drone said:


> Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
> 
> Brings system to *19041.207*
> 
> Download KB4550936 x64 (166 MB)



thanks Drone.
Version 2004 has just made it onto the Release Preview ring as of Thursday April 16 afternoon (ah yay!  ):








						Getting the May 2020 Update Ready for Release
					

UPDATE 4/30: Build 19041.207 is not the final build of the May 2020 Update – see this updated blog post for details. Hello Windows Insiders! We are now getting the Windows 10 May 2020 Update (20H1) ready for release and releasing Build 19041.207 to Windows Insiders in the Release Preview ring...




					blogs.windows.com
				




next up, 2004 ISOs (likely with 19041.207) released to MSDN subscribers first; then general public release sometime in May


----------



## erpguy53 (May 1, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> thanks Drone.
> Version 2004 has just made it onto the Release Preview ring as of Thursday April 16 afternoon (ah yay!  ):
> 
> 
> ...



more like general release of v2004 near the END of May - build *19041.208* has just reached the Release Preview ring as of Thursday April 30:








						Getting the May 2020 Update Ready for Release  – UPDATED
					

Hello Windows Insiders! We are continuing to work on getting the Windows 10 May 2020 Update (20H1) ready for release. Today we are releasing Build 19041.208 to Windows Insiders in the Release Preview ring. While we originally thought that Build 19041.207 would be the final build, we made the...




					blogs.windows.com
				






> We are continuing to work on getting the Windows 10 May 2020 Update (20H1) ready for release. *Today we are releasing Build 19041.208 to Windows Insiders in the Release Preview ring.* While we originally thought that Build 19041.207 would be the final build, we made the decision to take in one more fix we felt was important to have before making the May 2020 Update generally available. We believe that Build 19041.208 is the new final build and still plan on continuing to improve the overall experience of the May 2020 Update on customers’ PCs as part of our normal servicing cadence.


----------



## Octopuss (May 1, 2020)

How is it the final build when they will release it during may? Does that mean they won't update it until they release it?


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> How is it the final build when they will release it during may? Does that mean they won't update it until they release it?



any additional updates wont be packaged internally and would come via win update after that

those additional changes and tweaks need time for testing, too.


----------



## Drone (May 12, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004

Brings system to *19041.264*

Download KB4556803 x64 (187 MB)



> •We have fixed a performance issue in Windows Mixed Reality (WMR) that prevents it from working correctly for many users.
> •We fixed an issue that prevents cleaning tools, such as Disk Cleanup, from removing previously installed updates.
> •We have updated the 2020 start date for daylight saving time (DST) in the Kingdom of Morocco. For more information, see KB4557900.
> •Security updates to Internet Explorer, the Microsoft Scripting Engine, Windows App Platform and Frameworks, Microsoft Graphics Component, Windows Input and Composition, Windows Media, Windows Shell, Microsoft Xbox, Microsoft Edge, Windows Fundamentals, Windows Cryptography, Windows Authentication, Windows Kernel, Windows Virtualization, Windows Update Stack, Windows Core Networking, Internet Information Services, Windows Network Security and Containers, Windows Active Directory, Windows Server, and the Microsoft JET Database Engine.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 12, 2020)

Drone said:


> Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
> 
> Brings system to *19041.264*
> 
> Download KB4556803 x64 (187 MB)



x64 only - really?  grrrrrrr...

KB4556803 CU (cumulative update) [x86/32bit]  [x64/64bit]  [ARM64]

with KB4557968 SSU (servicing stack update)  [x86/32bit]  [x64/64bit]  [ARM64]

also version 2004 build 19041.208 ISOs recently released to MSDN users aka. "developers" (Neowin article)
those 19041.208 ISOs won't be available to the general public until near end of May


----------



## erpguy53 (May 27, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> also version 2004 build 19041.208 ISOs recently released to MSDN users aka. "developers" (Neowin article)
> those 19041.208 ISOs won't be available to the general public until near end of May



a little late on this but MSDN/MVS users got updated v2004 ISOs with build *19041.264* on TH May 21 instead of build 19041.208
examples of these updated 2004 ISOs:
2004 business us-en 5/2020 -
en_windows_10_business_editions_version_2004_updated_may_2020_x64_dvd_aa8db2cc.iso
en_windows_10_business_editions_version_2004_updated_may_2020_x86_dvd_3d5f0bff.iso

2004 consumer us-en 5/2020 -
en_windows_10_consumer_editions_version_2004_updated_may_2020_x64_dvd_36d61c40.iso
en_windows_10_consumer_editions_version_2004_updated_may_2020_x86_dvd_2b9b4e01.iso

oh lucky them! 

------
edit 5/27 - 10am

version 2004 build 19041.264 ESDs (client consumer en-us) posted 5/27 after 10am pacific time [x64/64bit]  [x86/32bit]  [ARM64]


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Original Post






Solaris17 said:


> Incase anyone ever wants to utilize WDS I created a script that will pull boot.wim and install.esd
> 
> The it will let you choose the version and it will conver the esd to wim so you can import it into WDS.
> 
> ...






Updated for build 2004 if anyone wants untouched wims for WDS/MDT



Spoiler





```
@echo off
SET build=1.1
title MCT + WDS update tool (BETA) v%BUILD%

:: Lets set our variables, always set them before work blocks.
set prokey=W269N-WFGWX-YVC9B-4J6C9-T83GX
set entkey=NPPR9-FWDCX-D2C8J-H872K-2YT43

:checkPrivileges
:: Check for Admin by accessing protected stuff. This calls net(#).exe and can stall if we don't kill it later.
NET FILE 1>nul 2>&1 2>nul 2>&1
if '%errorlevel%' == '0' ( goto ask) else ( goto getPrivileges )

:getPrivileges
:: Write vbs in temp to call batch as admin.
if '%1'=='ELEV' (shift & goto ask)                              
for /f "delims=: tokens=*" %%A in ('findstr /b ::- "%~f0"') do @Echo(%%A
setlocal DisableDelayedExpansion
set "batchPath=%~0"
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
Echo Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^) > "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
Echo UAC.ShellExecute "!batchPath!", "ELEV", "", "runas", 1 >> "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
"%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
exit /B

:ask
echo.
echo Hello, we are going to download the MCT.
Echo.
echo This only works on Windows 10 and maybe 8? and Server 2012+
echo.
echo After we are going to mount and pull the boot wim and the install esd.
echo.
echo Then we are going to list the editions we can get and convert to wim for WDS.
echo.
echo Would you like to begin?
echo.
pause
echo.

:start
cls
echo.
echo Awesome, Let me download the current MCT (2004)
echo.
echo This will get saved in your downloads folder
echo.
:: if the MCT version changes just change the link
bitsadmin /transfer MCT-2004 /download /priority FOREGROUND https://software-download.microsoft.com/download/pr/MediaCreationTool2004.exe "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" >nul 2>&1
echo Cool, now lets get to business. What version do you want first?
echo.
Echo 1 = Home/Pro
Echo.
Echo 2 = Enterprise/EDU
set choice=
ECHO.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto mcthome
if '%choice%'=='2' goto mctent
goto dirwarnstart

:mcthome
cls
echo.
echo Alright, you want Home/Professional (N) lets do stuff.
echo.
echo I am going to call MCT, I will cover as many flags as I can.
echo.
echo For Home/Pro use this key when asked. (I already copied it to your clipboard.)
echo.
echo %prokey%|clip
echo %prokey%
echo.
echo Make sure to select "ISO" (Don't rename it, leave it 'Windows')
echo.
echo Save it to downloads with the MCT executable.
echo.
echo Then click "Finish"
Echo.
call "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" /Eula Accept /Retail /MediaArch x64 /Download /MediaEdition Professional /Action CreateMedia
cls
echo.
echo Thanks now going to mount it.
echo.
explorer "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"
echo What is the drive letter? (Dont put dots just the letter)
echo.
set /p dltr=""
echo.
echo Thanks, I'm doing some file copies.
Echo.
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\boot.wim" "%userprofile%\downloads\boot.wim" /y >nul 2>&1
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\install.esd" "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" /y >nul 2>&1
powershell -Command "& {Dismount-DiskImage -ImagePath "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"}" >nul 2>&1
echo I dismounted the ISO for you, now its time to convert.
echo.
echo This will list the versions in this esd. Please choose only one for now.
echo.
pause
echo.
dism /Get-WimInfo /WimFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd
echo.
echo please enter the "Index Number" of the image you want me to pull out.
echo.
set /p indexnum=""
echo.
echo Now tell me the version. Was it Home, Pro?
echo.
set /p indexname=""
echo.
echo Word im going to begin ripping that.
echo.
dism /export-image /SourceImageFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd /SourceIndex:%indexnum% /DestinationImageFile:"%userprofile%\downloads\%indexname%".wim /Compress:max /CheckIntegrity
echo.
:: Diagnostic pause here when im manipulating names
:: pause
cls
echo.
echo All done!
echo.
echo I'm going to start cleaning these files up for you.
echo.
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" >nul 2>&1
echo Done!
echo.
pause
goto mcthomedone

:mctent
cls
echo.
echo Alright, you want Enterprise/Education (N) lets do stuff.
echo.
echo I am going to call MCT, I will cover as many flags as I can.
echo.
echo For Home/Pro use this key when asked. (I already copied it to your clipboard.)
echo.
echo %entkey%|clip
echo %entkey%
echo.
echo Make sure to select "ISO" (Don't rename it, leave it 'Windows')
echo.
echo Save it to downloads with the MCT executable.
echo.
echo Then click "Finish"
Echo.
call "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" /Eula Accept /Retail /MediaArch x64 /Download /MediaEdition Enterprise /Action CreateMedia
cls
echo.
echo Thanks now going to mount it.
echo.
explorer "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"
echo What is the drive letter? (Dont put dots just the letter)
echo.
set /p dltr=""
echo.
echo Thanks, I'm doing some file copies.
Echo.
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\boot.wim" "%userprofile%\downloads\boot.wim" /y >nul 2>&1
echo f | xcopy "%dltr%:\sources\install.esd" "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" /y >nul 2>&1
powershell -Command "& {Dismount-DiskImage -ImagePath "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso"}" >nul 2>&1
echo I dismounted the ISO for you, now its time to convert.
echo.
echo This will list the versions in this esd. Please choose only one for now.
echo.
pause
echo.
dism /Get-WimInfo /WimFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd
echo.
echo please enter the "Index Number" of the image you want me to pull out.
echo.
set /p indexnum=""
echo.
echo Now tell me the version. Was it Home, Pro?
echo.
set /p indexname=""
echo.
echo Word im going to begin ripping that.
echo.
dism /export-image /SourceImageFile:%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd /SourceIndex:%indexnum% /DestinationImageFile:"%userprofile%\downloads\%indexname%".wim /Compress:max /CheckIntegrity
echo.
:: Diagnostic pause here when im manipulating names
:: pause
cls
echo.
echo All done!
echo.
echo I'm going to start cleaning these files up for you.
echo.
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\install.esd" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\Windows.iso" >nul 2>&1
DEL "%userprofile%\downloads\mct.exe" >nul 2>&1
echo Done!
echo.
pause
goto mctentdone

:mcthomedone
cls
echo.
echo Want to go again?
echo.
Echo 1 = No
Echo.
Echo 2 = Yes
set choice=
ECHO.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto end
if '%choice%'=='2' goto start
goto dirwarnhome

:mctentdone
cls
echo.
echo Want to go again?
echo.
Echo 1 = No
Echo.
Echo 2 = Yes
set choice=
ECHO.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto end
if '%choice%'=='2' goto start
goto dirwarnent

:dirwarnhome
:: Key trap for selecting something out of scope.
cls
Echo "Invalid Selection Please Try again..."
Echo.
pause
goto mcthomedone

:dirwarnent
:: Key trap for selecting something out of scope.
cls
Echo "Invalid Selection Please Try again..."
Echo.
pause
goto mctentdone

:end
cls
echo.
echo Now just import your wims into WDS!
echo.
echo bye!
echo.
pause
exit
```


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> a little late on this but MSDN/MVS users got updated v2004 ISOs with build *19041.264* on TH May 21 instead of build 19041.208
> examples of these updated 2004 ISOs


Bug fixes very likely...


----------



## Drone (May 28, 2020)

Refresh May build and decrypt added to the OP

Edit: nice article
If install.wim is big for your usb, you can split it into .swm files, here's how:









						Windows 10 installer files too big for USB flash drive? Here's the fix
					

If you've downloaded the latest Windows 10 version using a Visual Studio (formerly MSDN) subscription, you might run into this annoying error. Here's how to work around it.




					www.zdnet.com


----------



## Ahhzz (May 28, 2020)

Drone said:


> Refresh May build and decrypt added to the OP
> 
> Edit: nice article
> If install.wim is big for your usb, you can split it into .swm files, here's how:
> ...


Having not tried this before, the Windows install recognizes the .swm files when it looks for a .wim file?


----------



## Drone (May 28, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Having not tried this before, the Windows install recognizes the .swm files when it looks for a .wim file?


Yes swm (*S*plit Wi*m*) will be recognized during OS installation. Some people make custom builds with drivers and stuff and their wim gets 10GB+


----------



## Drone (Jun 9, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
Brings system to *19041.329*

Download KB4557957 x64 (204 MB)


----------



## Drone (Jun 10, 2020)

More 2004 bugs, waiting for the fix lol









						Windows 10 bug breaks USB printer port on restart
					

Microsoft says that USB printer port will not be available for customers with devices running Windows 10, version 1903 or later if they disconnect the printer while shutting down the computer.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com
				




"If you connect a USB printer to Windows 10 version 1903 or later, then shut down Windows and disconnect or shut off the printer, when you start Windows again the *USB printer port will not be available in the list of printer ports*"









						Windows 10 2004: external displays go black when drawing in Word
					

Microsoft says that external displays might go black if Windows 10, version 2004 users try to draw in apps including but not limited to Microsoft Office Word and Whiteboard.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com
				




Microsoft acknowledged another issue affecting Windows 10, version 2004 users where *external displays might go black if they try to draw in apps such as Microsoft Office Word and Whiteboard*.









						Microsoft mitigates Windows 10 2004 known issue impacting DISM
					

Microsoft acknowledged and mitigated a new Windows 10 known issue affecting the Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) tool used to service Windows images prior to deployment.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com
				




DISM inaccurately reports that images are corrupted even after they are successfully repaired.

Optimize Drive still reports that disks aren't optimized and optimization never run.


----------



## Drone (Jun 19, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
Brings system to *19041.331*

Download KB4567523 x64 (203 MB)

Printer bug is fixed but Disk Optimization "bug" is here to stay. It is fixed in 20H2 preview though.


----------



## Drone (Jul 15, 2020)

Cumulative update for Windows 10 2004
Brings system to *19041.388*

Download KB4565503 x64 (268 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 24, 2020)

v2004 build 19041.388 (July 2020 refresh) client consumer multi-edition US English ESDs

(x64 - 64bit)
(x86 - 32bit)


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> v2004 build 19041.388 (July 2020 refresh) client consumer multi-edition US English ESDs
> 
> (x64 - 64bit)
> (x86 - 32bit)


Hi,
Thought ms dropped x86 support on 2004.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thought ms dropped x86 support on 2004.


Nope. What Microsoft did was to stop offering 32 bit Windows to OEMs. So, in a while, all OEM systems will be purely 64 bit.


----------



## Drone (Jul 26, 2020)

Thank @erpguy53  refresh builds added to OP. Decrypt link/version updated.









						Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 19042.421 (20H2)
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we’re releasing 20H2 Build 19042.421 (KB4568831) to Windows Insiders in the Beta Channel. What’s new in Build 19042.421 Theme-aware tiles in Start We are freshening up the Start menu with a more streamlined design that removes the solid color backplates behind the...




					blogs.windows.com
				




And now brand new humungous cumulative update for 20H2/1. Brings system to *19042.421* or 19041.421

Download KB4568831 x64 (317 MB) on disk C and run

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4568831-x64_eb5d28724353f50df991fd1ccf7fc33cc8a3e902.cab


----------



## Drone (Jul 29, 2020)

Windows 10 is five years old

https://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-is-five-years-old---heres-how-its-changed


https://www.pcworld.com/article/3568359/windows-10-at-5-years-how-it-transformed-the-pc.html


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 29, 2020)

And they still haven't manage to port the old Control panel over Settings. Incompetent idiots.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 29, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> And they still haven't manage to port the old Control panel over Settings. Incompetent idiots.


What, you want them to actually do that?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2020)

i want all settings available from both options... the new one is useless


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 30, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> What, you want them to actually do that?


Well, when they started doing it they might as well finish it. This half arsed state is just annoying.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2020)

I am curious have anything with a AMD Ryzen 9 CPU and a B450 motherboard received the 2004 update yet?

On my machine I just get told that the update is on it's way but it's not quiet ready for my machine yet and the page will be updated when it is


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I am curious have anything with a AMD Ryzen 9 CPU and a B450 motherboard received the 2004 update yet?
> 
> On my machine I just get told that the update is on it's way but it's not quiet ready for my machine yet and the page will be updated when it is



about half my systems got delayed, but they all have it now


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2020)

Mussels said:


> about half my systems got delayed, but they all have it now



Hmm


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 30, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I am curious have anything with a AMD Ryzen 9 CPU and a B450 motherboard received the 2004 update yet?
> 
> On my machine I just get told that the update is on it's way but it's not quiet ready for my machine yet and the page will be updated when it is


I think that is delaying tactics so their servers can cope.
I had the notification that it was ready to download, then next time I started my main system I had the same notification you have, that I have to wait.
It didn't make sense to me that they were telling me my system wasn't ready yet when I was already told it was.


----------



## Drone (Jul 31, 2020)

whateeeeeeeeeever…

Refresh CU. Brings system to *19042.423* or *19041.423*

Download KB4568831 x64 (318 MB) on disk C and run

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4568831-x64_3f45512d2f1282154bcf4426aa8a477fc9ce04f7.cab


----------



## Drone (Aug 12, 2020)

New CU. Brings system to 19042.450 or 19041.450

Download KB4566782 x64 (316 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 19, 2020)

v2004 build 19041.450 (August 2020 refresh) client consumer multi-edition US English ESDs (posted 8/18)

(x64 - 64bit)
(x86 - 32bit)


----------



## Drone (Aug 19, 2020)

New esd and decrypt added to the OP


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2020)

I love this thread


Also as a side note, i have an external SSD that shows as internal, so i could partition it and have a 10GB installer side, with the rest for games/drivers etc. It got annoying deleting and repartitioning every single time to update it, so i lazily tried just deleting the files off the first partition and copy pasting from the ISO... worked fine lol.


----------



## Grom0X (Aug 22, 2020)

The *Media creation tool* also has been updated to 19041.450, downloaded ISO 19041.450


----------



## Grom0X (Aug 26, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.*487* or 19041.*487*

*Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 19042.487 or 19041.487*

Download CAB KB4571744 32-bit
Download CAB KB4571744 64-bit
Download CAB KB4571744 ARM 64


----------



## Drone (Aug 27, 2020)

My goodness they finally fixed Optimize Drives dialog report


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2020)

Drone said:


> My goodness they finally fixed Optimize Drives dialog report



Well that's good to know!!!!!


----------



## Drone (Aug 28, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Well that's good to know!!!!!


lol yeah I waited for so long, btw they also fixed serious hmb bug



> We fixed an issue that fails to turn off the host memory buffer (HMB) when you force the shutdown of a device. As a result, solid-state drives (SSDs) do not delete HMB contents


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2020)

Ventroy thread - worth a look for a windows installer USB you dont have to re-create every ISO


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.*488* or 19041.*488*

Download *KB4571744 x64* (335 MB)


----------



## Grom0X (Sep 8, 2020)

New CU brings system to 19041.*508*

Download KB4571756 MSU for Windows 10 v2004 32-bit (x86)
Download KB4571756 MSU for Windows 10 v2004 64-bit (x64)
Download KB4571756 MSU for Windows 10 v2004 ARM64

*September 8, 2020 KB4571756 (OS Build 19041.508)*


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.541

Download KB4577063 x64 (367 MB)


----------



## Drone (Sep 26, 2020)

Here you can download Edge beta, dev and canary builds:

https://www.microsoftedgeinsider.com/en-us/download


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 1, 2020)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to 19042.541
> 
> Download KB4577063 x64 (367 MB)



What would be the cause of DISM not working on a Sandybridge era HP laptop?
Keeps telling my I have an invalid argument.
I tried multiple ways editing for spacing and quotes/no quotes
.cab File was put directly into C:\
I keep thinking this is a PEBKAC error. I can't make it go.

I had no issue on my desktop.(hardwired)


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2020)

@jsfitz54You mean you ran command and it didn't work?
Try and see if Cab Update Installer (37 KB) helps you.

New CU Brings system to *19042.546*

Download KB4577063 x64 (349 MB)

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb4577063-x64_f4a435fc0712c929d2b814528d0f9cf42bd9f8dc.cab


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 1, 2020)

Drone said:


> @jsfitz54You mean you ran command and it didn't work?
> Try and see if Cab Update Installer (37 KB) helps you.
> 
> New CU Brings system to *19042.546*
> ...


MSU file, executable-like file (Fourth Option):


			Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 1, 2020)

Drone said:


> @jsfitz54You mean you ran command and it didn't work?
> Try and see if Cab Update Installer (37 KB) helps you.
> 
> New CU Brings system to *19042.546*
> ...



I don't know but the new .546 worked first try.
*THANKS!*
Laptop did the install in less than half the time it took my x58 system.
Both times the x58 install went real slow.

All I can think is the file was corrupted for the laptop install or call me Gilligan.


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2020)

@SomeOne99h thanks for links!
@jsfitz54  glad to hear!

I add Cab Update Installer (just in case) to the OP


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2020)

New CU Brings system to *19042.572 *

Download KB4579311 x64  (346 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 20, 2020)

20H2 build 19042.572 ESDs posted Oct. 20 (Consumer US English multi-edition)

(x64/64bit) (x86/32bit)


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 20, 2020)

I already got it installed for my Windows 10 UK and works alright really.


----------



## Eroticus (Oct 20, 2020)

Also ISO files if someone prefer these ones

Windows 10 October 2020 Update (64-bit)
Windows 10 October 2020 Update (32-bit)


And extra - Update via .exe file, worked well for me... and really fast .



			Download Windows 10 Disc Image (ISO File)


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2020)

two "new" W10 2009 (aka 20H2) builds and decrypt added to op


----------



## Drone (Oct 23, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.*608*

Download KB4580364 x64  (354 MB)


----------



## Drone (Oct 29, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.*610*

Download KB4580364 x64 (349 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 10, 2020)

newest version of MediaCreationTool.bat script file can download the updated 2004 Sep. 2020 refresh ESDs with build *19041.508* that include the defrag bugfix:

2004 ESD build 19041.508 direct links (MS was several weeks late in releasing these, btw):
(x64/64bit) (x86/32bit)



Eroticus said:


> Also ISO files if someone prefer these ones
> 
> Windows 10 October 2020 Update (64-bit)
> Windows 10 October 2020 Update (32-bit)
> ...



these 20H2 ISO downloads have build *19042.508* instead of 19042.572 - .508 susceptible to the "lost certificates" after upgrade problem but not with the .572 ESDs


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 20, 2020)

the following US english multi-consumer edition ESDs were released on WSUS in early November 2020 to resolve the "lost certificates after upgrade" problem:

*2004 ESDs* build 19041.572 (Oct. 2020 refresh) > (32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)

*1909 ESDs* build 18363.1139 (Oct. 2020 refresh) >  (32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)

quote from MS:



> System and user certificates might be lost when updating a device from Windows 10, version 1809 or later to a later version of Windows 10. Devices will only be impacted if they have already installed any Latest cumulative update (LCU) released September 16, 2020 or later and then proceed to update to a later version of Windows 10 from media or an installation source which does not have an LCU released October 13, 2020 or later integrated. This primarily happens when managed devices are updated using outdated bundles or media through an update management tool such as Windows Server Update Services (WSUS) or Microsoft Endpoint Configuration Manager. This might also happen when using outdated physical media or ISO images that do not have the latest updates integrated.
> 
> *Note *Devices using Windows Update for Business or that connect directly to Windows Update are not impacted. Any device connecting to Windows Update should always receive the latest versions of the feature update, including the latest LCU, without any extra steps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drone (Nov 20, 2020)

^ "new" builds added to the OP and here's new out-of-band update:

New CU Brings system to *19042.631*

Download KB4594440 x64 (351 MB)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh goody, my first ESD to decrypt on the 5800x... this should be fast


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh goody, my first ESD to decrypt on the 5800x... this should be fast


It is fast, even on my 3800X @4,275 MHz it zipped along so quickly I was surprised. The load on all the cores had me watching Task Manager.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 21, 2020)

Drone said:


> My goodness they finally fixed Optimize Drives dialog report


i never pay attention on detail, as long as it gets update and nothing weird happened


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 26, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> i never pay attention on detail, as long as it gets update and nothing weird happened



the defrag / optimize drives bugfix was included in the *.508* & higher ESDs (like *.572*) for both 2004 & 2009/20H2

---

*new 20H2 consumer US English ESDs* build *19042.630* (Nov. 2020 refresh) > (32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)


----------



## Drone (Dec 1, 2020)

New CU Brings system to *19042.662*
Brings new security & keyboard features; fixes issues with USB 3.0 hubs, touch keyboard, Xbox Game Bar app & more.

Download KB4586853 x64 (363 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 2, 2020)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to *19042.662*
> Brings new security & keyboard features; fixes issues with USB 3.0 hubs, touch keyboard, Xbox Game Bar app & more.
> 
> Download KB4586853 x64 (363 MB)



this CU also fixes the 20H2 in-place upgrade repair problem when re-installing 20H2 and preserving/keeping existing user files & apps


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 4, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> ---
> 
> *new 20H2 consumer US English ESDs* build *19042.630* (Nov. 2020 refresh) > (32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)



aww dangit Microsoft! 

*these .630 ESDs are faulty!   DO NOT USE THE .630 ESD files ANYMORE!*

MS has recently released a *second* Nov. 2020 refresh of 20H2 ESDs with *19042.631* (KB4594440 CU - incl. Kerberos authentication bugfix) > (32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)

use the *.631* ESDs instead of the flawed .630 build; links are from WSUS


----------



## Drone (Dec 10, 2020)

New CU Brings system to 19042.685

Download KB4592438 x64 (363 MB)


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 12, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> MS has recently released a *second* Nov. 2020 refresh of 20H2 ESDs with *19042.631* (KB4594440 CU - incl. Kerberos authentication bugfix) > (32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)
> 
> use the *.631* ESDs instead of the flawed .630 build; links are from WSUS



20H2 media creation tool (MCT) recently downloads *19042.631* (November 2020 refresh "V2") ESDs from *these new MS links*
(32bit/x86)  (64bit/x64)

note to Drone: update 1st post & use these new links to 20H2 build 19042.631 ESDs

also the Win10 ISO downloads page have 20H2 "V2" ISOs available w/ 19042.631


----------



## Drone (Dec 12, 2020)

@erpguy53  I got ya. Added new links. 
However, download speed for _delivery_ links is waaaaaaaay slower than _windowsupdate_ links.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

as someone without le gigabit leinterbutts, those links still max out my 100Mb connection


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 19, 2020)

hey guys, I need a older than 20H2 version of Win10. I tried the links on the first page of this thread, but literally none of them are working for me, except for the decrypt


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> hey guys, I need a older than 20H2 version of Win10. I tried the links on the first page of this thread, but literally none of them are working for me, except for the decrypt



they all work here, check any download managers etc you have that may interfere?


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 21, 2020)

same results as Mussels on my end - all ESD download links are working.
@BarbaricSoul should either clear browser cache & cookies in all web browsers and perhaps run ipconfig.exe /flushdns



Mussels said:


> as someone without le gigabit leinterbutts, those links still max out my 100Mb connection



I can download them at 200Mb+ connection speed on one of my PCs with a GbE/LAN connection


----------



## Drone (Dec 24, 2020)

Bad news: 
ChkDsk damages file system on SSDs with Update KB4592438 installed

Windows 10 20H2: ChkDsk damages file system on SSDs with Update KB4592438 installed | Born's Tech and Windows World (borncity.com) 

Hopefully next CU fixes this shit


----------



## Drone (Jan 13, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *19042.746*

Download KB4598242 x64 (401 MB)


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *19042.782*

Download KB4598291 x64 (416 MB)

It took age of the Universe to install lol


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

I haven't installed the KB4598242 yet


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

Just install KB4598291 instead  It has KB4598242 inside, plus it will make upgrade to 21H1 seamless.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> Just install KB4598291 instead  It has KB4598242 inside, plus it will make upgrade to 21H1 seamless.



My first impression is that it feels snappier.


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> My first impression is that it feels snappier.


It's true  It's way faster than before. Btw MS revealed that build 1904*3*.*782* is the final public release build for 21H1. You'll just need W10 21H1 enablement package.

Windows 10 21H1 enablement package has final Build 19043.782, reveals update KB4598291 tear-down | WinCentral (thewincentral.com)
Windows 10 Version 21H1 update: All new features, release date (thewincentral.com)
Windows 10 21H1 new features up to build 21286 • Pureinfotech


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> Just install KB4598291 instead  It has KB4598242 inside, plus it will make upgrade to 21H1 seamless.


First it needs to appear in Windows update


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> Download KB4598291 x64 (416 MB)


He posted a link to the KB update above @Knoxx29 unless you want it through Windows Update.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> He posted a link to the KB update above @Knoxx29 unless you want it through Windows Update.



Oh look, he's hiding behind his mother's skirt.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> He posted a link to the KB update above


Already tried it and doesn't redirect me anywhere  i bet he forgot to insert the link


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Already tried it and doesn't redirect me anywhere  i bet he forgot to insert the link



Try from here:   *Download KB4598291 CAB for Windows 10 v2004 and v20H2 64-bit (x64) - 415.0 MB*

*Use Chrome, Firefox not working.*


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Already tried it and doesn't redirect me anywhere  i bet he forgot to insert the link





			http://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/updt/2021/01/Windows10.0-KB4598291-x64_bec6623215c12f7fbd1c759e3d10f318bf04d0d8.cab
		




Knoxx29 said:


> Already tried it and doesn't redirect me anywhere  i bet he forgot to insert the link


I see what you were getting at.  It appeared to be a link at work on my iPhone.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> Try from here:   *Download KB4598291 CAB for Windows 10 v2004 and v20H2 64-bit (x64) - 415.0 MB*
> 
> *Use Chrome, Firefox not working.*


Thanks for the link.

My Firefox is special because is working 

Btw where in the heaven is the file


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Btw where in the heaven is the file


Windowsupdate.com from the link I posted except shouldn't it be *https* instead of http.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Windowsupdate.com from the link I posted.


I mean where is the Cab file i need to use


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I mean where is the Cab file i need to use
> 
> View attachment 184994


Right click, Install this update in context menu.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Right click, Install this update in context menu.


too much info i give up


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> too much info i give up


Right click the file, scroll down to Install this file then left click. See above, Command prompt window pops up.


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> too much info i give up


Just download kb cab on disk c, open cmd as admin and run this:

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\Windows10.0-KB4598291-x64_bec6623215c12f7fbd1c759e3d10f318bf04d0d8.cab


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

i am stupid for this thing, post a pic of the specific file i need some *Chamomile*

Edit: don't post a pic, i solved it out


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> i am stupid for this thing, post a pic of the specific file i need some *Chamomile*
> 
> Edit: don't post a pic, i solved it out


Nice  Just check with winver if it's 19042.782 build


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> Nice  Just check with winver if it's 19042.782 build


It would be absolutely the height of ignorance if after you posted the commands i did it wrong btw yes it is 19042.782


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

I convinced myself that 19042.782 runs faster than previous build.  Gut feeling


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> I convinced myself that 19042.782 runs faster than previous build.  Gut feeling


I did my old HP laptop as well and I would say it's faster.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

Will i gain some extra FPS when playing games 

Joking


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

I noticed less cpu usage  This update renewed lots of system dlls, hopefully some nice optimizations under the hood. At least it didn't break anything lol


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Will i gain some extra FPS when playing games
> 
> Joking


This is a pass / fail class. So all you're gonna get is a sticker. woo-hoo!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

My system feels snapper after the update.

@Knoxx29 
If the update isn't causing any issues you can run this to free up drive space. 

```
In a command Prompt with Admin Privleges: Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase
```
Only run this if you're certain the update is trouble free because you lose the option to uninstall the update. Eventually Windows does this as a background maintenance task.



Knoxx29 said:


> Will i gain some extra FPS when playing games


Only if you believe in the Update, will it run faster than before.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> My system feels snapper after the update.
> 
> @Knoxx29
> If the update isn't causing any issues you can run this to free up drive space.
> ...


is it like defrag?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> is it like defrag?


Remember, this is pass /fail.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> is it like defrag?


The files replaced by the update are still stored as backups allowing you to uninstall the update. Running the above deletes those files, and updates the online image with those files via DISM.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> The files replaced by the update are still stored as backups. Running the above deletes those files, and updates the online image with DISM.


Going to do that in a few days, first i want to make sure the update is trouble free as you said


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Going to do that in a few days, first i want to make sure the update is trouble free as you said


Honestly, I have not had any problems with other software or Windows after running that command line for DISM right after a reboot.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Honestly, I have not had any problems with other software or Windows after running that command line for DISM right after a reboot.


I will take it like every system is different?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 21, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will take it like every system is different?


Sometimes I do a cleanup right-away and sometimes a few days later depending on an unscientific feeling or online problem reporting.

Treat every system different.


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2021)

thanks to @biffzinker for Dism /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase
Really useful command (clean up W10 WinSxS). It freed up ~ 5 GB of disk space


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 22, 2021)

Drone said:


> thanks to @biffzinker for Dism /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase
> Really useful command (clean up W10 WinSxS). It freed up ~ 5 GB of disk space



You can also do it from Powershell as Admin if you like the blue theme better:


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> You can also do it from Powershell as Admin if you like the blue theme better:
> 
> View attachment 185021



Yeah same, started using sfc chkdsk and dismcheck all the time when I was benching memory and I started pretty much always using powershell over cmd. Easier on the eyes methinks, but that's probably just me

Went ahead and made the upgrade because whatever harm Windows can do is nothing compared to the IF on my 3700X shitting the bed 

So far everything seems fine, I did the dism clean afterwards. Didn't really notice any improvement in responsiveness.

It kinda broke RTSS though, so I've turned that off and gone back to just using Afterburner


----------



## Drone (Jan 25, 2021)

How to manually upgrade to 1904*3*.782 aka *21H1* (takes less than moment) for those who installed KB4598291, since it's got enablement package inside:

Open PowerShell as admin and run these commands one by one (enter one command and wait until operation is completed then enter the next one, wait and so on)


```
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-product-data-21h1-ekb-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-product-data-21h1-ekb-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-product-data-21h1-ekb-wrapper-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-product-data-21h1-ekb-wrapper-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-updatetargeting-clientos-21h1-ekb-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-updatetargeting-clientos-21h1-ekb-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-updatetargeting-clientos-21h1-ekb-wrapper-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.782.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-updatetargeting-clientos-21h1-ekb-wrapper-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~10.0.19041.782.mum
```






Check with *win+r->winver* or *win+i->System->About *and see if you're on 21H1


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2021)

Drone said:


> for those who installed KB4598291


I uninstalled the update


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I uninstalled the update


WHAAAT!  You're not a true believer.

So, explain please.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> WHAAAT!  You're not a true believer.
> 
> So, explain please.


I uninstalled it because of this:


after uninstalled everything is working again without those annoying errors


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jan 27, 2021)

To anyone who tried to update but fails to complete and doesn't want to reformat and fresh install. There is *A VERY EASY method* and* it doesn't require a flash drive!*

All I did is that I picked the latest Windows 10 ISO, then mounted it by using Microsoft Virtual Drive, then ran the setup as if I am doing an upgrade from there and* chose the option to keep files and apps* (while also ignored the the option for looking for drivers and patches and apps updates) and viola! Just waited until all finishes. *All my files, apps, games and apps/game settings in this PC are preserved!*

I am finally able to install the latest patch! Just had to rerun/redo the debloter app. Almost all of my other changes remained the same! except Microsoft Edge settings, all of its settings came back to default. I then had to run Microsoft Disk Cleaner to remove that Windows.old folder and change Microsoft Ege settings and then run this tool:








						WHD/UninstallAllEdgeChromium.zip at master · abbodi1406/WHD
					

WHDownloader backup repo. Contribute to abbodi1406/WHD development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



*UninstallAllEdgeChromium* ... This tool will remove Microsoft Edge and its stuff. Then what is left of it is only the hard baked stuff. Microsoft Edge now the option "Advanced Settings" in apps list, so you can disable all of its permissions if available (Do disable/block stuff from Microsoft Edge GUI first).


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2021)

If you really want to jump through hoops, I know I did lol, here's new CU, brings system to 1904*3.789*

Download KB4598291 x64 (414 MB)

Download on C: open PowerShell as admin and run this:


```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\Windows10.0-KB4598291-x64_a928f9e2192e60a828939e987273a8d49d713491.cab
```

Reboot, open PowerShell as admin and run these one by one:


```
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-product-data-21h1-ekb-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.789.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-product-data-21h1-ekb-wrapper-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.789.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-updatetargeting-clientos-21h1-ekb-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.789.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\microsoft-windows-updatetargeting-clientos-21h1-ekb-wrapper-package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.789.mum
```

Download KB4601906 X64 (>4 MB) aka Windows 10 Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.2020.0 on C: open PowerShell as admin and run:


```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\Windows10.0-KB4601906-x64.cab
```

Reboot; If you want to save space after installing Windows updates, you can run the following command:


```
Dism /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase
```


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2021)

What is the purpose of this?


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2021)

Purpose of every update - eliminate bugs. This update fixes zillion bugs including serious memory leak.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2021)

Drone said:


> Purpose of every update - eliminate bugs. This update fixes zillion bugs including serious memory leak.


Is it an official Update or Beta?


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2021)

Cab is half-beta half-final, Feature Experience Pack is beta.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 2, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Is it an official Update or Beta?


Didn't you say that they are all Beta's


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> Didn't you say that they are all Beta's


I would really appreciate if you show me where i wrote that


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 2, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I would really appreciate if you show me where i wrote that


That was the rumor I started at the water cooler this morning.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2021)

So i installed the KB4598291 Update and got this:




and got the same error i got in previous Update ( KB4598291 )


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 4, 2021)

Drone said:


> Reboot; If you want to save space after installing Windows updates, you can run the following command:


 
`Dism /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase`
The above can be run from a batch file.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey *Knoxx29*, good news for you! *DirectX12 error fix for Rivatuner*!

*RTSS 7.3.0 beta 10 Build 24313 changelist*

Improved 32-bit runtime disassembler provides better compatibility with 32-bit applications when stealth mode is enabled
Fixed crash on capturing screenshots in CP2077 when scRGB HDR mode is enabled
Added autoscaling option to graph properties in OverlayEditor plugin
*Added Direct3D12 hooking support for Direct3D12 runtime changes introduced with KB4598291*
Updated profiles list









						Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download 7.3.3 build 26004
					

Download RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server This is the official homepage for Rivatuner. Initially designed as a small helper application for RivaTuner graphics card utility, RivaTuner Statistics Server became de-facto framerate mon...




					www.guru3d.com
				




^ Go to the bottom of the page and choose (Download Version 7.3.0 Beta 10 (build 24313))


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2021)

It was already time


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 4, 2021)

How long does it typically take before a preview update is released as "stable"?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Hey *Knoxx29*, good news for you! *DirectX12 error fix for Rivatuner*!


Thanks a lot, installed it and now it is working


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *1904x.804*
Download KB4601319 x64 (416 MB)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 9, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to *1904x.804*
> Download KB4601319 x64 (416 MB)



Updated laptop and version number did not change. Tried to reinstall and it said it was already installed.
Now what???


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 9, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> Updated laptop and version number did not change.


No version number change either.


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2021)

@jsfitz54 @biffzinker   yup unfortunately it's because of that mum crap (jumped the gun)

Insert and run these one by one in cmd or powersehell and reboot in the end. No need to reinstall/uninstall KB4601319, you should be fine, it's installed. Just check winver after reboot to see if you're good


```
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\Microsoft-Windows-Product-Data-21h1-EKB-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.804.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\Microsoft-Windows-Product-Data-21h1-EKB-Wrapper-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.804.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\Microsoft-Windows-UpdateTargeting-ClientOS-21h1-EKB-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.804.mum
Dism /Online /Add-package:C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\Microsoft-Windows-UpdateTargeting-ClientOS-21h1-EKB-Wrapper-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.19041.804.mum
```


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Octopuss (Feb 10, 2021)

Can anyone explain why preview build from 2.2. has much longer changelog than "stable" build from 9.2. (that has like two changes)?





						February 2, 2021—KB4598291 (OS Builds 19041.789 and 19042.789) Preview - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com
				



I thought preview was meant as a test release before a full release.


----------



## Drone (Feb 10, 2021)

KB4601050 x64 (65 MB)

Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8​


----------



## Drone (Feb 24, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *1904x.844*

Download KB4601382 x64 (440 MB)

Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8

KB4601554 x64 (>65 MB)

Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3030

```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\Windows10.0-KB5000967-x64.cab
```

This command in PowerShell will show installed updates:


```
Get-Hotfix | sort InstalledOn | ft -AutoSize
```

Enablement Package (requires reboot)


```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb5000736-x64.cab
```


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 24, 2021)

What are the previews anyway?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> What are the previews anyway?


If you're in the present, they're the future.

If you're in the future, they're the present.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to *1904x.844*





This is the same OS build i had when installed this update: #847----> #851


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is the same OS build i had when installed this update: #847----> #851
> 
> View attachment 189937



Do all the steps in order, after the last step and final reboot, "WINVER" will show 19043.844.
(The last 2 steps you can do from "Powershell" in the same window.  The second to last step shows sorted installed KB's, then the last step completes/ activates all for the final *.844* )


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> Do all the steps in order


I did: first KB4601382 x64, then KB4601554 x64 and last Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3030


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I did: first KB4601382 x64, then KB4601554 x64 and last Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3030


What happened to the last 2 steps? You did the first 3.


----------



## Drone (Feb 25, 2021)

@Knoxx29  check with PowerShell what updates you have installed






Latest updates at the bottom


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2021)

Solved, installed Enablement Package, but i didn't install it before because it said:


Drone said:


> (if you need one)


Like optional


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Solved, installed Enablement Package, but i didn't install it before because it said:
> 
> Like optional


After your post #857, I ran "winver" after each step to see if I had the same error. It wasn't until after the final step and reboot that I received the .844 result.

I was expecting .844 after the first or third step, but had to keep going till the end.

@Drone , you may want to edit your post to eliminate confusion.


----------



## Drone (Feb 25, 2021)

@Knoxx29 & @jsfitz54 glad you resolved it. With this update and enablement package you have latest lcu+ssu so you won't have this problem anymore.

Microsoft starts pushing the revamped Windows 10 cumulative update (bleepingcomputer.com)


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2021)

the feb 24th update fixed some screen flickering I was getting in load screens... its weird cause it only ever happened in load screens. but its gone post-update... so good job M$ for finally doing something that helped me lol


----------



## Drone (Mar 5, 2021)

Microsoft Edge 89: Delivering improved browser performance to get the job done
					

Note: We’re in the process of deploying features mentioned in this post, starting with Stable 89, so it might be a little while before you see them in your channel and build.Nowadays, it’s not unusual to




					blogs.windows.com
				




Edge 89 is out yay!

Microsoft Edge 89 Stable with Vertical Tabs, more, now available - MSPoweruser


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2021)

vertical tabs is FREAKIN HORRIBLE HOLY CARP


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2021)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Edge 89: Delivering improved browser performance to get the job done
> 
> 
> Note: We’re in the process of deploying features mentioned in this post, starting with Stable 89, so it might be a little while before you see them in your channel and build.Nowadays, it’s not unusual to
> ...



LMFAO.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 6, 2021)

What the titfuck.


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *1904x.867*

Download KB5000802 x64 (446 MB)

But it causes bsod for Kyocera, Ricoh, Zebra, and other printers. So think twice before installing this. LMAO

Windows 10 KB5000802 (March) update is crashing PCs with BSOD (windowslatest.com)


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2021)

It says that the KB5000802 is an automatic security update, which means it has been downloaded and installed automatically for some customers. i am one of those who has updates paused


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 10, 2021)

AsRock said:


> LMFAO.


Hi,
Yeah another feature to turn off lol 








						How to Enable or Disable Startup Boost in Microsoft Edge Chromium
					

How to Enable or Disable Startup Boost in Microsoft Edge Chromium Microsoft has adopted the Chromium open source project in the development of Microsoft Edge on the desktop to create better web compatibility. This new Microsoft Edge runs on the same Chrom




					www.tenforums.com


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2021)

Here goes nothing lol. Can't resist my curiosity


----------



## Drone (Mar 17, 2021)

New CU Brings system to 19043.899

Download KB5000842 x64 (534 MB)

Cab only, no msu version. I don't want to wait till April CU so here goes nothing


```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb5000842-x64.cab
```

It fixes printer BSODs, explorer.exe glitches/bugs/hangs/high cpu usage/memory leaks, removes legacy Edge, hybrid shutdown no longer hangs the system and more.

Most impressive update I've ever seen


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2021)

WTF, didn't even know that H1 was coming and it's out already. Well, not gonna install today as I'll be reinstalling tomorrow as I change my motherboard. B450 -> B550 would go without problems, but I'll still want a clean C-drive..


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2021)

So let's play doctor babe
We'll operate today
Incisions must be made



21H1 esd is in the OP now


----------



## Eroticus (Mar 19, 2021)

Drone said:


> So let's play doctor babe
> We'll operate today
> Incisions must be made
> 
> ...



Auto HDR and stuff won't happen any time soon i guess..

Thank  you anyway


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2021)

WOOO USELESS UPDATE TIME

So even using the ESD its got several gigs of updates to go before installing, as a warning to peeps

what new thiings did we get this update?

Edit: big download, took ages to install even on my beast. deleted my wallpaper!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 20, 2021)

First BSOD and now deleting users wallpapers


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> WTF, didn't even know that H1 was coming and it's out already. Well, not gonna install today as I'll be reinstalling tomorrow as I change my motherboard. B450 -> B550 would go without problems, but I'll still want a clean C-drive..



21H1 is not yet out for the general public, Chloe.

only to insiders



Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to *1904x.867*
> 
> Download KB5000802 x64 (446 MB)
> 
> ...



Microsoft had to release *two out-of-band updates* like 1904x.868 (KB5001567) and 1904x.870 (KB5001649) in an attempt to fix the BSOD printing issues.

fix from KB5001649 released March 18:


> Updates an issue that fails to print the graphical content in a document after installing the March 9, 2021 update.



fix from KB5001567 released March 15:


> Updates an issue that might cause a blue screen when you attempt to print to certain printers using some apps.




yup Microsoft has had a terrible month releasing buggy updates this March 2021 - damage control for them, hah


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 20, 2021)

Wait, there will only be another rollup, not a main release, this time?
(As in, 2004, then 2004H2, and then I'd expect a big one)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 20, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> Wait, there will only be another rollup, not a main release, this time?
> (As in, 2004, then 2004H2, and then I'd expect a big one)


20H1 = 2004
20H2 = 2009
21H1 = I don't know ...

Changes in 21H1 so far (Getting updated when it gets updated)








						Windows 10 version 21H1: All the changes so far
					

Here's the ultimate changelog for Microsoft's upcoming version of Windows 10, version 21H1.




					www.windowscentral.com
				




The KB5000842 patch that Drone posted (19043.899) fixed all those annoying bugs as I know. So get this patch and install it right away after it

Apps related to the latest versions of Windows 10 and newest CPUs and GPUs (Recommended updates):
2- *MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Final Stable*
https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html (Link says beta but it is not)
3- *Rivatuner Statistics Server 7.3.1 Final*








						Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download 7.3.3 build 26004
					

Download RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server This is the official homepage for Rivatuner. Initially designed as a small helper application for RivaTuner graphics card utility, RivaTuner Statistics Server became de-facto framerate mon...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 20, 2021)

I know, but 20H2 was more like a rollup for 2004, just like 1909 was to whatever the version before that.
I think I read somewhere that 21H1 would be just another smaller update.


----------



## Drone (Mar 21, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> Microsoft had to release *two out-of-band updates* like 1904x.868 (KB5001567) and 1904x.870 (KB5001649) in an attempt to fix the BSOD printing issues.


MS withdrew these patches. An updated version of the update will be released again to replace them.

Update woes that never end: Microsoft halts Patch of a Patch of a Patch rollout to fix printing issues - gHacks Tech News


----------



## Drone (Mar 24, 2021)

Hm these two articles say that latest W10 Task Manager’s CPU numbers are meaningless

Windows 10 Task Manager ‘% CPU’ skew – A Tale of Two Metrics | Jeff Stokes (illuminati.services)

Task Manager’s CPU numbers are all but meaningless | by Aaron Margosis | Mar, 2021 | Medium


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2021)

My last update was 19043.844, after that paused till i dont read something positive about new/futures Updates.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2021)

Drone said:


> Hm these two articles say that latest W10 Task Manager’s CPU numbers are meaningless
> 
> Windows 10 Task Manager ‘% CPU’ skew – A Tale of Two Metrics | Jeff Stokes (illuminati.services)
> 
> Task Manager’s CPU numbers are all but meaningless | by Aaron Margosis | Mar, 2021 | Medium


interesting, because they cant quite figure out how to match it since cores speed changes with boost tech now


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure if these changes have been noted here yet:








						Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 21343
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 21343 (RS_PRERELEASE) to Windows Insiders in the Dev Channel. What’s new in Build 21343 New icons in File Explore




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2021)

New icon's OMG they really pushing them self's now.


----------



## Drone (Mar 26, 2021)

Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3530.0


```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\Windows10.0-KB5001460-x64.cab
```


----------



## SomeOne99h (Mar 26, 2021)

Drone said:


> Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3530.0
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This update includes the following improvement:

We are improving the reliability of displaying the candidate list for users of the Input Method Editor (IME).
Reference:








						Releasing Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3530.0 to the Beta & Release Preview Channels
					

Hello Windows Insiders,  Today, we are releasing Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3530.0 to Windows Insiders in the Beta and Release Preview Channels. For Windows Insiders in the Release Preview Channel, this will be an optio




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## Drone (Mar 26, 2021)

New CU KB5000842 brings system to *19043.906

But I don't recommend it, it'll take you hours to get it to work, I dunno why I bother but I did manage to install it.*

Here's why: I tried to install KB500842 x64 cab, *an error occurred - Package_for_RollupFix Error: 0x800f081f* 
I tried again, same error, even installing ssu-19041-903-x64.cab didn't help.

It turns out *you can't install it* unless you do the uup iso upgrade to fix it and spend entire day on that. Creating *906 *iso will take ~ 2 hours (it takes a looooong time to extract everything from 19041 through 19043.906), then doing in place upgrade takes a while as well, then you have to do disk cleanup to remove windows.old folder after that you'll have to install new updates, reboot, install enablement package, reboot, and finally install windows feature experience pack and reboot. Seriously fuck this shit.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU KB5000842 brings system to *19043.906
> 
> But I don't recommend it, it'll take you hours to get it to work, I dunno why I bother but I did manage to install it.*
> 
> ...



Tested on what ?, just curious is all.  For all i know they might be on about a 2=4 core system or does it just work inefficiently that it don't matter ?.


----------



## abactuon (Mar 27, 2021)

Loading and creating ISO Windows 10 of all versions.








						UUP dump
					

UUP dump lets you download Unified Update Platform files, like Windows Insider updates, directly from Windows Update.



					www.uupdump.net


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2021)

abactuon said:


> Loading and creating ISO Windows 10 of all versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that websites legit, could be great to throw in first post


----------



## Drone (Mar 27, 2021)

> *UPDATE 3/26: Some Windows Insiders may experience an 0x800f081f error when attempting to install 21H1 Build 19043.906 (KB5000842). We are aware of the issue and planning to resolve the issue in a new Cumulative Update for 21H1. *


Releasing Windows 10 Build 19043.906 (21H1) to Beta Channel | Windows Insider Blog

Lol there was no need to rush lol. My bad


edit @AsRock  it worked inefficiently on HDD and 6 cores/12 threads didn't help much. Maybe ssd will help

@Mussels  it's totally legit and safe, added UUP to the OP

edit 2: actually UUP in place upgrade was worth it. Windows size shrank, giving 10+GB of free space plus pc loads way faster with 906 build. Can't wait for another CU though.


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 29, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU KB5000842 brings system to *19043.906
> 
> But I don't recommend it, it'll take you hours to get it to work, I dunno why I bother but I did manage to install it.*
> 
> ...



I installed KB5000842 build 1904x.906 cab on both 2004 & 21H1 machines that I have and did not encounter any problems (no install errors)

oh I did NOT install KB5000842 (.906) CU on top of older KB5000842 (.899) CU [I NEVER do something like this!]
[edit - on the 21H1 system I installed the .906 CU on top of build 19043.867 while on the 2004 system I installed the .906 CU on top of build 19041.685]


===

edit 3/29, 6:35pm pacific local time - Microsoft decided to officially release the *KB5000842* update Mon March 29 in the afternoon {MS Catalog MSU links} - (x86/32bit) (x64/64bit) (ARM64)


----------



## Drone (Mar 31, 2021)

Drone said:


> Releasing Windows 10 Build 19043.906 (21H1) to Beta Channel | Windows Insider Blog
> 
> Lol there was no need to rush lol. My bad


Ok they fixed or maybe not.

*KB5000842 **x64** (551 MB)*


----------



## Drone (Apr 14, 2021)

New CU Brings system to 1904x.928
Download KB5001330 x64 (>555 MB)

Fast installation. No issues.

Updates to improve security when Windows performs basic operations.
Updates to improve security when using input devices such as a mouse, keyboard, or pen.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2021)

Found it this morning but still going to wait to install it


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Found it this morning but still going to wait to install it
> View attachment 196668



No issues for me on 2 units.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> No issues for me on 2 units.


When did you install it?


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> When did you install it?


Last night, around 8:30 PM CST.
Windows downloaded it for me, so I restarted, and it's worked fine.
Even with my RAM overclock. 3333 MT/s, C16-16-16-32, tRC 48, RAM voltage 1.375V, Ryzen IMC voltage 1.1V. Mixed 32GB set of 2x8GB B-Die and 2x8GB Nanya Tech something.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> When did you install it?


Yesterday afternoon on desktop and evening on laptop.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 14, 2021)

Still waiting a few days is worth it, lately i dont trust Windows Updates


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Still waiting a few days is worth it, lately i dont trust Windows Updates


I jumped in fast, right when it was released. All the Google hits were in German for the KB, now you get them in English.

Edit: 

Microsoft theme: We break it, We fix it.
Kind of like:


----------



## Drone (Apr 18, 2021)

Some configurations of Windows 10 are encountering more serious problems thanks to a recent update “KB5001330”, with users reporting installation issues, performance issues, temporary user profile bug and worrying system crash.

Windows 10 KB5001330: Watch out for these critical issues in latest update (windowslatest.com)


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 18, 2021)

Drone said:


> Some configurations of Windows 10 are encountering more serious problems thanks to a recent update “KB5001330”, with users reporting installation issues, performance issues, temporary user profile bug and worrying system crash.
> 
> Windows 10 KB5001330: Watch out for these critical issues in latest update (windowslatest.com)



I hear about this stuff all the time this year. I always have the latest optional updates as well, and never had a single issue lol

It's important to remember that this stuff passes vast majority of users when its in testing, its always just the few small users who end up having issues.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 18, 2021)

I said it.


----------



## Drone (Apr 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> its always just the few small users who end up having issues.


One day you'll be one of those users


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 18, 2021)

Drone said:


> Some configurations of Windows 10 are encountering more serious problems thanks to a recent update “KB5001330”, with users reporting installation issues, performance issues, temporary user profile bug and worrying system crash.
> 
> Windows 10 KB5001330: Watch out for these critical issues in latest update (windowslatest.com)


I was having trouble with installing the update. Gets all the way to 100% then errors out. Apparently it’s looking for a missing binary file FX something in the appropriate directory.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 19, 2021)

Drone said:


> Some configurations of Windows 10 are encountering more serious problems thanks to a recent update “KB5001330”, with users reporting installation issues, performance issues, temporary user profile bug and worrying system crash.
> 
> Windows 10 KB5001330: Watch out for these critical issues in latest update (windowslatest.com)


So I didnt know until yesterday that my rig have been installed by this update. Never had problem though but I uninstalled it yesterday. And today, got a message that windows need to be restarted because of this update. So I restart. Up to now I dont have issues nor experience anything so I will just keep it. Guess it does not affect my rig


----------



## Drone (Apr 20, 2021)

New CU Brings system to 1904x.962
Download KB5001391 x64 (>555 MB)

(tmp link, download/save as Windows10.0-KB5001391-x64.cab on C: and run the command)
link is dead



> dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\Windows10.0-KB5001391-x64.cab


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 20, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to 1904x.962
> Download KB5001391 x64 (>555 MB)
> 
> (tmp link, download/save as Windows10.0-KB5001391-x64.cab on C: and run the command)


So far so good.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2021)

@Drone 

When is the next 6 month big update set to come out?  The last one came out October 29th officially, so that means April 29th is the 6 month mark... can we expect it soon or do you know? I need to do a clean install soon (upgrading to a gen4 nvme drive). I don't want to do it just yet, might as well time it right with the next big update to save myself any headaches.


----------



## Drone (Apr 21, 2021)

@lynx29 

Win10 21H1 is a "small" update.
The big Windows 10 update 21H2 is scheduled for late 2021.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> @lynx29
> 
> Win10 21H1 is a "small" update.



Win10 21H1 is a "small" update.

What is ETA on this? I googled it but I am not seeing any definitive answers. I'm guessing first or second week of May though, sound about right?


----------



## Drone (Apr 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What is ETA on this? I googled it but I am not seeing any definitive answers. I'm guessing first or second week of May though, sound about right?


They didn't announce anything yet. 21H1 is called spring update and 21H2 is fall update. They just said that they're way too busy with 21H2 atm. Something like that happened in 2020, when 20H1 didn't get enough attention because everyone was busy with 20H2.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 24, 2021)

KB5001330 So apparently it really does affect my rig. Damn it. Ive had 2 reboot (not BSOD and i thought because of the spare HDD I added. Turns out that after hours of trouble shooting, I noticed that my frame rates during playing is not stable. Just today, few hours ago, I unistalled the update, noticed that frame rate is stable and no single reboot in 12 hrs of uptime.​


----------



## Drone (Apr 29, 2021)

New CU Brings system to 1904x.964
Download KB5001391 x64 (>570 MB)

Who knows what shit gets broken this time.

This CU contains the latest ssu.

Microsoft will begin the official rollout of 21H1 on May 11, Patch Tuesday (or maybe not)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 30, 2021)

Man, since I got KB5000842 patch (19043.899) I couldn't get the next updates to install, they all fail, until patch KB5001391 (19043.964) succeed to install! I was about to do an upgrade ISO install with all the updates to fix the issue but I guess I don't have to!


----------



## Drone (Apr 30, 2021)

@SomeOne99h  And I had so much problems with 19043.906. But .928/.962/.964 all went smoothly. Lol I think if next time something fails just wait for the next update.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 30, 2021)

Drone said:


> @SomeOne99h  And I had so much problems with 19043.906. But .928/.962/.964 all went smoothly. Lol I think if next time something fails just wait for the next update.


I said maybe the tweaks were the reason for them to fail so I tried to revert the settings to default and did what ever I could to get them to install but they won't. The last patch KB5001391 worked with my tweaked Windows plus extra services disabled this time LOL, yet it worked. Microsoft page was telling the reason for the updates to fail was anti-virus or a "tuning" software . Yet the last updated worked.

I use both Windows 10 Debloater, O&O ShutUp10 and UninstallAllEdgeChromium
https://github.com/Sycnex/Windows10Debloater (Hit the green button "Code" then "Download ZIP")





						Changelog
					






					www.oo-software.com
				



https://github.com/abbodi1406/WHD/tree/master/scripts  (Scroll down for "UninstallAllEdgeChromium.zip")


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (May 2, 2021)

I never had any issues with updates in the 5 years of using this OS. Only took 1 minute back in 2016 to configure auto updates my way.


----------



## Drone (May 11, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *1904x.985*
Download KB5003173 x64 (>573 MB)

*What's new*


Security updates to Windows App Platform and Frameworks, the Windows Kernel, Windows Media, the Microsoft Scripting Engine, and the Windows Silicon Platform.
Updates to improve security when Windows performs basic operations.
Updates to improve Windows OLE (compound documents) security.
Updates security for Bluetooth drivers.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to *1904x.985*
> Download KB5003173 x64 (>573 MB)
> 
> *What's new*
> ...



So I am guessing the whole "minor"
 6 month update isn't coming in May?


----------



## Drone (May 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> So I am guessing the whole "minor"
> 6 month update isn't coming in May?


No release day yet. Lots of people running 21H1 for ages (it's basically 20H2+21H1 enablement package). Even official 19043.867 contains enablement package so they don't really care.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 18, 2021)

Drone said:


> No release day yet. Lots of people running 21H1 for ages (it's basically 20H2+21H1 enablement package). Even official 19043.867 contains enablement package so they don't really care.




*21H1* 19043.928 ESDs posted Tue *May 18* (consumer US english)

x64/64bit

x86/32bit


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> *21H1* 19043.928 ESDs posted Tue *May 18* (consumer US english)
> 
> x64/64bit
> 
> x86/32bit



seems to be something wrong with your links?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 18, 2021)

I just updated all my families PC's with the minor 6 month feature release that came out today.  No issues on any of them  @Drone 

useless update imo, but it feels nice to have latest security anyway.  /shrug


----------



## Drone (May 19, 2021)

Forgot about this guy:


Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.3740.0



```
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb5003345-x64.cab
```


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2021)

New CU Brings system to *1904x.1021*
Download KB5003214 x64 (>560 MB)

dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb5003214-x64.cab


----------



## Space Lynx (May 21, 2021)

Drone said:


> New CU Brings system to *1904x.1021*
> Download KB5003214 x64 (>560 MB)
> 
> dism /online /add-package /packagepath:c:\windows10.0-kb5003214-x64.cab



how come when I check for updates I don't get this update? why is it required to do it this way? just curious


----------



## Drone (May 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> how come when I check for updates I don't get this update? why is it required to do it this way? just curious


They briefly released cab (now dead link) and said that build .1021 resolved memory leak issue after that they washed their hands of it but I installed it anyway and everything works just fine lol


----------



## Drone (May 24, 2021)

KB5003214 x64 brings system to 1904x.1023

What's new:

Tons of fixes


----------



## biffzinker (May 24, 2021)

Drone said:


> KB5003214 x64 brings system to 1904x.1023
> 
> What's new:
> 
> Tons of fixes


I installed it yesterday although it shows 1021 for 21H1.


----------



## Drone (May 24, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> I installed it yesterday although it shows 1021 for 21H1.


The one from yesterday was 1021 the new link is 1023, even though it's the same kb (different revision)


----------



## Shrek (May 24, 2021)

Media Creation Tool 21H1 is already out

Download Windows 10 (microsoft.com)

for those that want a DVD for Windows 10 21H1; it fits on a single layer DVD again (unlike 20H2)


----------



## SomeOne99h (May 24, 2021)

1904x.1023
"We fixed an issue that might display items on the desktop after you have deleted them from the desktop."
I had that issue for long long long time in Windows 10.


----------



## Drone (May 25, 2021)

Microsoft teases a ‘next generation of Windows’ announcement ‘very soon’ - The Verge

Windows is getting big UI changes, a new store, and more


----------



## ThrashZone (May 26, 2021)

Drone said:


> Microsoft teases a ‘next generation of Windows’ announcement ‘very soon’ - The Verge
> 
> Windows is getting big UI changes, a new store, and more


Hi,
Yeah right kill off the old control panel... finally big changes a coming lol


----------



## Caring1 (May 26, 2021)

Finally monetizing Windows, I wonder if we will have to suffer ads.
Halfway to meeting a work deadline and a 3 minute ad break is forced upon us.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 4, 2021)

Drone said:


> KB5003214 x64 brings system to 1904x.1023
> 
> What's new:
> 
> Tons of fixes



official KB5003214 x64 MSU link from MS Update (posted May 25, 2021 by MS) [*use this one rather than downloading from a 3rd party download site*]


----------



## Drone (Jun 8, 2021)

New CU Brings system to 1904x.1052
Download KB5003637 x64 (>587 MB)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jun 9, 2021)

^

Known issues in this update​1-A small subset of users have reported lower than expected performance in games after installing this update. Most users affected by this issue are running games full screen or borderless windowed modes and using two or more monitors.

2-After installing this update, 5.1 Dolby Digital audio may play containing a high-pitched noise or squeak in certain apps when using certain audio devices and Windows settings.


*Note *This issue does not occur when stereo is used.
___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Drone (Jun 12, 2021)

Out-of-band 2021-06-11 CU brings system to 1904x.1055
Download KB5004476 x64 (>588 MB)

*Updates an issue that might redirect you to the Microsoft Store page for Gaming Services when you try to install or start an Xbox Game Pass game on your Windows 10 device.*


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Just did the 21H1 update and the restart after sent it into a boot loop.
After clearing the CMOS on the board it's all sorted and even stopped the double boot issue I had.


----------



## Drone (Jun 19, 2021)

Windows 10 KB5003690 fixes issues affecting gamers since March

Brings system to 1904x.1081


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

Drone said:


> Windows 10 KB5003690 fixes issues affecting gamers since March
> 
> Brings system to 1904x.1081



ah dang i still have to wait for it.  i don't do windows insider


----------



## Drone (Jun 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ah dang i still have to wait for it.  i don't do windows insider


Lol yeah they fixed tons of issues this year and then dang, they're gonna release W11


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2021)

You're gunna need to make a Win 11 thread soon, or make this one dual purpose


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ah dang i still have to wait for it.  i don't do windows insider



I got the 1904x.1081 cab manually thru a uup dump from uupdump.net and installed it using dism.exe 
no problems so far with the .1081 build on my PC running 21H1


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 19, 2021)

erpguy53 said:


> I got the 1904x.1081 cab manually thru a uup dump from uupdump.net and installed it using dism.exe
> no problems so far with the .1081 build on my PC running 21H1



how long do you think i will have to wait to get it through the normal update method? just 1-2 weeks most likely right?


----------



## Drone (Jun 22, 2021)

2021-06 Cumulative Update Preview for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version 21H1 for x64 (KB5003537) (>65 MB)



lynx29 said:


> how long do you think i will have to wait to get it through the normal update method? just 1-2 weeks most likely right?


They "granted" your wish.

KB5003690 x64


----------



## Drone (Jun 30, 2021)

CU for Windows 10 21H1 KB5004760 x64 (~ 585 MB)
Brings system to *19043.1082*


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 30, 2021)

Does anyone know when are updates marked as preview released as sort of final? I am totally confused looking at the version history on Microsoft's site.
Like the stupid news that is part of taskbar was always only mentioned in previews and yet it's installed on my wife's PC now.


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

(This message is not to anyone specifically) Erm dont be a cheap ass and just buy windows. i got mine oem for 60 dollars. Pcpartpicker.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> (This message is not to anyone specifically) Erm dont be a cheap ass and just buy windows. i got mine oem for 60 dollars. Pcpartpicker.


This isn't a piracy thread, it's how to get the ISO's to make installation easier with the updates included


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This isn't a piracy thread, it's how to get the ISO's to make installation easier with the updates included


I know that im just saying that so if people come on here just in case not knowing where to buy it or they got the wrong message on what this is, i included that.


----------



## Drone (Jul 7, 2021)

CU for Windows 10 21H1 KB5004945 x64 (> 586 MB)
Brings system to 19043.1083
Updates a remote code execution exploit in the Windows Print Spooler service, known as “PrintNightmare”.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jul 9, 2021)

By the way, are those issues with gaming got fixed with the latest Windows 21H1?
If I went with 19043.1083 patch, I am okay? I wanna make a good Windows 10 21H1.


----------



## Drone (Jul 9, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> By the way, are those issues with gaming got fixed with the latest Windows 21H1?
> If I went with 19043.1083 patch, I am okay? I wanna make a good Windows 10 21H1.


Those issues were fixed in 1081 preview, and 1083 includes 1081 and 1082.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2021)

Now that i know my crashes were caused by melting my PCI-E extenders, i can vouch that the current W10 and W11 builds are quite stable.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Now that i know my crashes were caused by melting my PCI-E extenders, i can vouch that the current W10 and W11 builds are quite stable.


Ah.  The wonders of PCI-E extenders...


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 15, 2021)

CU for Windows 10 21H1 KB5004237 x86 & x64 - build 19043.1110 (released Tue. July 13)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Ah.  The wonders of PCI-E extenders...


i worded that poorly, not a riser cable but the PSU cables


----------



## Drone (Jul 19, 2021)

KB5004296 & KB5003791 consequently bring system to W10 21H*2* OS Build 1904*4*.1147


----------



## Drone (Aug 10, 2021)

New CU brings system to W10 21H2 OS Build *19044.1165*

Download KB5005033 x64 (>609 MB)


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 11, 2021)

Why the hell do they bother with a cumulative update for a single fix?


----------



## wise4christ (Aug 18, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> This link does not open for me:      https://s1.rg-adguard.net/dl/decrypt/decrypt-multi-release_v190925.7z
> 
> Can I use the 1903 Decrypter or is there something new?


This really worked out for me. I just used it and it did the work.

1) Simply copy the ESD file into the extracted "decrypt-multi-release_v190925" directory,

2) run the "decrypt ESD.cmd" as an administrator,

3) accept the Administrator privilege prompt,

4) choose the option that applies to you and you'll have your ISO file within minutes.

I used it for *Windows 10 20H1*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You're gunna need to make a Win 11 thread soon, or make this one dual purpose


Allow the title to be changed


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Allow the title to be changed


not my forum section, but a good idea if OP wants to do so


----------



## Drone (Sep 3, 2021)

W11, W10 21H2 and new decrypt added to the op, title changed


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2021)

DISABLE WINDOWS UPDATES NOOOOOOOW on 11

win 11 update is breaking everyones taskbars, uninstalling the update does not fix

Taskbar will not load. Cannot open start menu : Windows11 (reddit.com)


----------



## Protagonist (Sep 3, 2021)

"


Drone said:


> Microsoft Windows 11 (August 2021)
> x64 (3.5 GB)



Hi, is this the final release?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2021)

Protagonist said:


> "
> 
> 
> Hi, is this the final release?


that doesnt exist yet, so no - it's an insider build

Also, the broken update is gone so w11 updates should be safe again
Edit: confirmed safe, i risked it and the faulty update is gone


----------



## Drone (Sep 3, 2021)

CU for Windows 10 21H2 KB5005101 x64 (> 602 MB)
Brings system to 19044.1202

Highlights​
Updates a rare condition that causes Bluetooth headsets to only work for voice calls.
Updates an issue that provides the wrong Furigana result when you cancel the Japanese reconversion.
Updates an issue that resets syncing for Microsoft OneDrive to “Known folders only” after you install a Windows update.
Updates an issue that prevents audio headsets that connect to a device using USB from working if the device has certain third-party audio drivers.
Updates an issue with resizing images that might produce flickering and residual line artifacts.
Updates an issue that prevents you from typing any words in the username box during the out-of-box experience (OOBE) process. This issue occurs when you use the Chinese Input Method Editor (IME).
Updates an issue with copying and pasting a text box into Office 365 apps. If you use an IME, you won’t be able to insert text into the text box.
Updates an issue that might cause your device to stop working when making a touch input gesture. This issue occurs if you bring more fingers into contact with the touchpad or screen during the middle of the gesture.
Updates an issue that might cause an external monitor to display a black screen after Hibernation. This issue might occur when the external monitor connects to a docking station using a certain hardware interface.
Updates an issue that resets the brightness for standard dynamic range (SDR) content on high-dynamic range (HDR) monitors. This occurs after you restart your device or reconnect to the device remotely.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 9, 2021)

these Win10 2009/20H2 Jun 2021 "refresh" ESDs (build 19042.1052) were silently released on WSUS sometime in July 2021

(x64/64bit)
(x86/32bit)


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 20, 2021)

Win11 ESD Oct 2021 - build 22000.194 (public release Oct. 4/Oct. 5)

x64 link (US english - client consumer)


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 24, 2021)

Win 10 build 19043.1288


			Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 30, 2021)

Win 10 build 19043.1320


			Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 1, 2021)

MS quietly posted refreshed Win10 21H1 (build 19043.x) & Win11 21H2 install media (22000.x) ESDs for Oct. 2021

Win11 ESD Oct 2021 refresh - build 22000.258

x64 link (US english - client consumer)

Win10 21H1 ESDs Oct 2021 refresh - build 19043.1288

US english - client consumer

x64 link
x86 link


----------



## Grom0X (Nov 1, 2021)

Media Creation Tool also updated.
The ISO file or USB created by Media Creation Tools will now install Windows 10 version 21H1 build 19043.1288


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 16, 2021)

Win11 ESD Nov 2021 refresh - build 22000.318

x64 link (US English - client consumer)

Win10 21H2 ESDs - build 19044.1288 (released 11/16)

US English - client consumer

x64 link
x86 link


----------



## Grom0X (Nov 25, 2021)

*Cumulative Update Preview optional for Windows 10*​KB5007253 Windows 10 19041.1387, 19042.1387, 19043.1382, 19044.1387​*Direct download links for KB5007253 MSU file from Microsoft Update Catalog:*
*x86 KB5007253 MSU*
*x64 KB5007253 MSU*


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 3, 2021)

Win10 21H1 ESDs - build 19043.1348 (Nov. 2021 refresh) - released thru WSUS

US English - client consumer

x64 link
x86 link

(note - since these links begin with "http" and not "https", they may not work or get blocked in recent Chrome/MS Edge versions from 95 & newer as well as with Firefox versions 93 & greater; in that case use Palemoon or latest Firefox ESR release to download them)

also

*Cumulative Update Preview optional for Windows 11*​*KB5007262 - build 22000.348 - a long list of bugfixes mentioned in MS support article **5007262*​​*x64 MSU link*​


----------



## FireFox (Dec 15, 2021)

Thread needs to be updated


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 13, 2022)

*New Rufus 3.18 : https://rufus.ie/en/
*

*Version 3.18*(2022.03.11)                
 
Fix DLL sideloading vulnerabilities
 
*Fix ISO → ESP creation when running on Windows 11*
 
Fix an issue when detecting network connectivity when the DHCP service is disabled
 
Update FreeDOS to version 1.3
 
*Add bypass of Windows 11 restrictions for in-place upgrades*
 
Add Miracle Linux 8 to the list of Red Hat exceptions
 
Other internal fixes and improvements


----------



## erpguy53 (May 27, 2022)

new May 2022 Win10 20H2/21H1/21H2 ESDs - released to WSUS only in late May 2022 (no new Win11 ESDs to MS techbench nor to wsus yet, sorry win11 users)

{US English - client consumer ESDs}

*build 19042.1706 / 20H2*
{x86/32bit}  {x64/64bit}

*build 19043.1706 / 21H1*
{x86/32bit}  {x64/64bit}

*build 19044.1706 / 21H2*
{x86/32bit}  {x64/64bit}

(note - since these links begin with "http" and not "https", they may not work or get blocked in recent Chrome/MS Edge versions from 95 & newer as well as with Firefox versions 93 & greater; in that case use Palemoon, Seamonkey or latest Firefox 91.x ESR release to download them)


----------



## Octopuss (May 27, 2022)

Does anyone know if there will be something like 22H2?


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 29, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> Does anyone know if there will be something like 22H2?



for which Windows?  Windows 10 or Windows 11 (or maybe both)?

22H2 for *Windows 11* came out Tue. Sept. 20 (aka. public release or GA, general availability) as build 22621.382 > {x64 ESD link for Win11 22H2}
though recently Win11 22H2 got a recent "refreshed" release with build 22621.525 > {x64 ESD link for Win11 22H2 22621.525 refresh}
-both "consumer" US English releases

Windows 10 version of 22H2, on the other hand, coming sometime in October 2022 (most likely being build 19045)


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 30, 2022)

Of course I meant Windows 10.
They do release monthly rollups, but that is not the same thing as those bi-yearly (I think) updates, which I suspect are finished.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 1, 2022)

I wiped my Western Digital Black SN850 1 TB SSD and installed Windows 11 22H2 on September 20.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I wiped my Western Digital Black SN850 1 TB SSD and installed Windows 11 22H2 on September 20.


Any issues?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Any issues?


Nope, except for what was part of the August patch-Tuesday, (if not also sometime before that) where CBS insists one or more Bluetooth files are corrupted.
Maybe if they included the September patch-Tuesday, which was one week before the 11 22H2 release, then this wouldn't happen. 

But Microsoft apparently froze updates to 11 22H2 before the September patch-Tuesday.


----------



## DoH! (Oct 4, 2022)

I have 19045.2075 22H2 on my pc..

Have a look here:    http://www.edtittel.com/blog/kb5015684-provides-quick-windows-10-22h2-upgrade.html


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 5, 2022)

DoH! said:


> I have 19045.2075 22H2 on my pc..
> 
> Have a look here:    http://www.edtittel.com/blog/kb5015684-provides-quick-windows-10-22h2-upgrade.html


I am confused. What does it? Upgrade to Win 11? The article is not very clear.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> I am confused. What does it? Upgrade to Win 11? The article is not very clear.


It says Windows 10..


----------



## DoH! (Oct 5, 2022)

No, it gives you the 22h2 update on win 10 (don't have to upgrade to win11 to get it)

For anybody who can't wait, this enablement is readily available. It's KB5015684 in both .CAB and .MSU files. Ed Tittel posted the info on his site in late July.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 5, 2022)

Oh, it really is coming then.
But I can't find any info about it, which is weird. Normally they release a preview and some sort of release notes a few months before.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 12, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> Oh, it really is coming then.
> But I can't find any info about it, which is weird. Normally they release a preview and some sort of release notes a few months before.



of course there's no info about 22H2 for Win10 cuz Microsoft are keeping their mouths shut (as if they don't wanna talk about it)
*22H2* for *Win11* got all the hype and attention but 22H2 for Win10 got *nuthin'* (it's almost an afterthought)
*so don't worry about it.*  it will *eventually* get released to the public later this October (aka. GA = general availability or RTW = release to web) when MS is actually ready to release it



erpguy53 said:


> 22H2 for *Windows 11* came out Tue. Sept. 20 (aka. public release or GA, general availability) as build 22621.382 > {x64 ESD link for Win11 22H2}
> though recently Win11 22H2 got a recent "refreshed" release with build 22621.525 > {x64 ESD link for Win11 22H2 22621.525 refresh}
> -both "consumer" US English releases



the Win11 22621.525 ISOs (ex. Win11_22H2_English_x64v1.iso) were also available for download from the Win11 ISO download page - those re-released ISOs were to fix a setup localization bug (see KB5019311), mostly on non-English editions; MS did not catch the bug earlier when 22H2 for Win11 went GA (general availability) on Tue. Sept. 20


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 18, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> Oh, it really is coming then.
> But I can't find any info about it, which is weird. Normally they release a preview and some sort of release notes a few months before.



heh!

you just had to patiently wait until Microsoft actually release 22H2 for Win10



			Topic: 22H2 – Windows 10 edition  @  AskWoody
		




> We anticipate an uneventful release of Windows 10 22H2 later in the month.




just came out *Tuesday October 18*!









						How to get the Windows 10 2022 Update
					

We know the important role your PC plays every day for hybrid work, learning, entertainment and gaming, and we are committed to supporting our customers using Windows 10. Today, we are announcing the availability of the Windows 10 2022 Update (also k




					blogs.windows.com
				




links to the 19045.2006 W10 22H2 ESD downloads from MS - {US consumer english)  (x64/64bit) (x86/32bit)


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 18, 2022)

LOL that Microsoft article is few pages of marketing-like bullshit with absolutely no information whatsoever. What the hell? What's even in there?


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 21, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> LOL that Microsoft article is few pages of marketing-like bullshit with absolutely no information whatsoever. What the hell? What's even in there?



exactly.  no "change log" about 22H2, no nuthin "ground breaking" with 22H2 for Win10
just another small EP (enablement package) patch for W10; almost make most Win10 users to NOT upgrade to 22H2

like Susan said on her Wskwoody article - *uneventful** release*
not like with 22H2 (build 22621) for Win11, which got all the publicity & hype


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 22, 2022)

Why did they even bother? This is some bizarre shit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> Why did they even bother? This is some bizarre shit.


Mostly security and bug fixes.


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 27, 2022)

UUP dump
					

UUP dump lets you download Unified Update Platform files, like Windows Insider updates, directly from Windows Update.



					uupdump.net
				




Found this site for updates and ESDs, which is nice.

Has some good options.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2022)

UUP dump is great and has been around for a while, they've gone offline and returned a few times


----------



## DoH! (Oct 27, 2022)

Just got my latest Win 10 update which took me up to 22H2  19045.2193


----------

